# Problems and Bugs



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Sep 2010)

Having a problem? Things not working as expected? Please post the details of your issue here. If there are any error messages, please try to include them.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Sep 2010)

When I click on the roster button, it hangs for a while and then sends me to http://apps.facebook.com/afghan_ops/?function=roster and shows a page with just the Facebook header banner and Facebook bottom "Careers, Privacy" etc.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Sep 2010)

Yeah, not sure why the roster isn't working, but it most definitely is not. I'll see what I can do to fix it, but in the mean time, I've just disabled it.


----------



## Franko (4 Sep 2010)

Am I supposed to see something like a game screen? Looking to make some coffee and wallow around looking for stuff and all I see is a status board, QM screen and nothing more.

Running Fire fox...is that the problem?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Sep 2010)

I suspect you're seeing it alright, but it's not like Farmville or those graphical type games. It's likely going to appeal more to the 'grognard' crowd because it's primarily stats driven. 

What you should see is a list of available missions, with the related equipment requirements. Once you get the right equipment, you can conduct a mission by clicking on it... doing so will show you the results of your mission (was it successful, what did you earn, etc.)

I use Firefox as well, so that shouldn't be an issue. I've attached a screenshot of what I'm seeing now.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Sep 2010)

Just fixed the roster... The problem was that the way I loaded names from Facebook was very slow. As more users signed up, it got too slow and Facebook timed out. I was able to find a much faster way to get a user's Facebook name, so now we're all set.


----------



## HavokFour (5 Sep 2010)

Going to someones PER then clicking the linked name within comes up with "The page you requested was not found."


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Sep 2010)

Good catch... I've turned that off. Originally, it would have taken you to the person's Army.ca profile... but not everyone wants that linkage public, so for now we'll leave it as just their Facebook name.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Sep 2010)

Not a game bug, but the title of the lead thread here is "Topic: Afghan Operations Game Accouncement". Not sure what an Accouncement is, but Announcement might make more sense.  ;D


----------



## SeanNewman (5 Sep 2010)

I had originally quelled the KAF insurgency (and ones past that), but now instead of 0% and subdued KAF is showing up again as:

Location	Action
Kandahar Air Field	
Insurgency level: 
4294967295%

And the task bar is back up to spend 2CR to quell it again.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Sep 2010)

Thanks PuckChaser... clearly I need to use the spell checker more often!

Petamocto, you've caught me twice now... hopefully I don't give you a third opportunity.  I fixed up your KAF insurgency... if you wasted any CR on it after the value went up let me know and I'll top you up again.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## SeanNewman (5 Sep 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ... if you wasted any CR on it after the value went up let me know and I'll top you up again.



Thank you but I didn't so not required.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 Sep 2010)

I just thought I would mention:
_ if anyone on these forums playing the game does not want their actual name revealed online.... do not choose to have the player badge displayed on army.ca_

I say this because the roster is much like a database that includes all names of people playing the game (it runs through facebook, so it knows your name)... and the player badge on army.ca is like a fingerprint that can be matched to the info on the roster.


Maybe instead of having our facebook names on the game's roster, there is a way to have our army.ca screen name show up on the roster instead? 

Edit: added more


----------



## canadiansavage (5 Sep 2010)

The link from the Milpoints section for "Milpoints FAQ"  http://apps.facebook.com/MilPoints/faq.php is a page that does not exist.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Sep 2010)

Thanks guys, both of those problems have been fixed. Appreciate the feedback and the ideas.


----------



## FoverF (6 Sep 2010)

I played the game a little bit yesterday, and it worked fine.

But today, it has taken me back to the screen which says 

"You have not linked your Facebook account to any account on Army.ca."

which I have not done due to the privacy concerns mentioned above by Mr Uncle Oddball Midget.

It gives me the option to 'skip' this page, but when I click that button, it just reloads the same page. I am thus not able to play the game.


----------



## canadiansavage (6 Sep 2010)

After using my Beginner's Luck medal (+10 Max Combat Readiness for 12 hours, I thought it would be a good time to cash in my Look What I Found! Medal (Instant Combat Readiness Refill).  The refill ignored the bonus 10 CR   SS available.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Sep 2010)

Weekend Warrior Level 1 incentive didn't work, my Kandahar City insurgency is still at 22%.

Oops, found what went wrong. I have 3 locations already at Locked Down, so it won't lower anything. Should it work that way?


----------



## SeanNewman (6 Sep 2010)

PC,

Thank you for clarifying that one, that makes sense now too.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser, you're right... I've fixed that medal to only drop the lowest insurgency that's not locked down. You and one other person had cashed that medal in... one of you had a location at 100%, so I dropped that by 20, the other person had already cleared all available locations. For the other person, I gave back 40 CR. Sorry about that mix-up!

canadiansavage, your problem looks like it may take a bit more work to fix up... the system isn't geared up for that at the moment. I did top you up with an extra 10CR for now though.

FoverF, thanks for the report... I'll check into that as well!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Sep 2010)

FoverF  I think I've solved your problem now as well. Let me know if you are able to get in when you get a chance.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## SeanNewman (6 Sep 2010)

What needs to be done to get the Int Medal?  It reads "First Int Dosier Completed", but it's not seeming to give me the medal for completing dosiers by getting the Int to capture the HVTs.

Is there something else that is supposed to happen to get it, or is it just not picking up the HVT capture?


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Sep 2010)

Sounds like a bug, game documentation says:



> Once a target is captured, the next dossier will be unlocked. Capturing higher ranking targets will earn you much more Combat Experience.


----------



## a.schamb (6 Sep 2010)

I took the link on the forum Index. Sign in to Facebook and authorize the game as usual. I pick the Officer option and then I get the screen where it asks if I want to link to army.ca.

From here, if I choose to either link or to skip, I get a blank page, but with an address in the address bar.

I'm using Safari by the way.


----------



## dangerboy (6 Sep 2010)

a.schamb said:
			
		

> I took the link on the forum Index. Sign in to Facebook and authorize the game as usual. I pick the Officer option and then I get the screen where it asks if I want to link to army.ca.
> 
> From here, if I choose to either link or to skip, I get a blank page, but with an address in the address bar.
> 
> I'm using Safari by the way.



I am getting the same thing using Firefox version 3.6.8 on windows 7


----------



## perry (6 Sep 2010)

It doesn't work for me at all. I keep getting http 500 internal server error, can't get past the link profile screen.


----------



## SeanNewman (6 Sep 2010)

Any word on the Int Medal for finishing a dossier?


----------



## hold_fast (6 Sep 2010)

a.schamb said:
			
		

> I took the link on the forum Index. Sign in to Facebook and authorize the game as usual. I pick the Officer option and then I get the screen where it asks if I want to link to army.ca.
> 
> From here, if I choose to either link or to skip, I get a blank page, but with an address in the address bar.
> 
> I'm using Safari by the way.



I am also getting this, with Firefox 3.0.19 on Vista.


----------



## Trinity (6 Sep 2010)

hold_fast said:
			
		

> I am also getting this, with Firefox 3.0.19 on Vista.



Same... with latest edition of firefox.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Sep 2010)

Petamocto... I've fixed the int dossier medals.

For the others, hang tight... I'm checking into the problem now.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Sep 2010)

I believe I've fixed the account linking problem too... sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## crooks.a (6 Sep 2010)

I'd recommend adjusting the rowspan for the leftmost column on the Medal part of the PER where you have more than one level of the medal.

Here is an example of the the current layout:



> <table>
> <th>Medal</th><th>Tier</th><th>Reward</th>
> <tr>
> <td align="center" class="odd" style="vertical-align: middle;">
> ...



Here is my suggested change (the underlined part is the addition, the struck out part is the subtraction):



> <table>
> <th>Medal</th><th>Tier</th><th>Reward</th>
> <tr>
> <td align="center" class="odd" style="vertical-align: middle;" rowspan="2">
> ...



It's a minor change, but I think it might make a good improvement.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Sep 2010)

Thanks Alex. The trick is knowing how many rows to span before you know how many rows to span, but I just did another query to get that count. Should be all set now.


----------



## crooks.a (6 Sep 2010)

Yeah, I saw the result of the first try, it was kind of funny.

Anyway, thanks for the change. In my opinion, it looks a whole lot better.


----------



## FoverF (7 Sep 2010)

Mr Bobbit, my account-linking problem has been solved, but...

I seem to have been given 500 mil points for every time I tried to log in unsucceesfully, so I now have like 9000 extra extra mil points. 

Not that I'm complaining, but just so you know.

Thanks for the fix.


----------



## HavokFour (7 Sep 2010)

There appears to be an error of sorts in Milpoint history. Whatever this image was supposed to be, it's broken. It's the same for all of the "Danger Pay" rewards in my history.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the report FoverF... I've corrected the error. Well, with a little left over as a 'thanks'. 

HavokFour I'll clean that up as well... thanks.


----------



## bdave (7 Sep 2010)

I apparently have unlocked several missions but I can only see 4:
Missions:
» Exercise Desert Ram -1CR, +1CE
» Exercise Maple Guardian -1CR, +1CE
» DAG Green -3CR, +3CE
» Travel to Afghanistan -9CR, +11CE

Travel to Afghanistan has failed twice in a row even though the prob. of success is 95 percent.So I don't know if the chance of success is much lower, but it seems to be 95 percent.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Sep 2010)

bdave,

There should be a droplist of locations in the upper right, just below the Afghan Operations banner. You should be able to select KAF and other locations from that list... even if "Travel to Afghanistan" has failed.

The % chance of success isn't modified from what's displayed, so it sounds like you've just had a run of bad luck. Fortunately, there's a medal for that.


----------



## HavokFour (7 Sep 2010)

Uh, is it supposed to allow you to buy incentives when you don't have the right amount of Milpoints? I had ~34mp left and it let me purchase a 100mp incentive.

Not that I'm complaining, just wondering if you're supposed to be able to do that.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Sep 2010)

Nope, that would be bad.


----------



## HavokFour (7 Sep 2010)

Well I suppose it was a random glitch then.


----------



## crooks.a (7 Sep 2010)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I just thought I would mention:
> _ if anyone on these forums playing the game does not want their actual name revealed online.... do not choose to have the player badge displayed on army.ca_
> 
> I say this because the roster is much like a database that includes all names of people playing the game (it runs through facebook, so it knows your name)... and the player badge on army.ca is like a fingerprint that can be matched to the info on the roster.
> ...


Just a followup on this report:

A really determined person can still find the real world name & Facebook profile of any of the players by going to the roster, clicking on a username, and copying the ID out of there:

http://apps.facebook.com/afghan_ops/?function=showplayer;u=*501332941* <-- my PER

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=*501332941* <-- my Facebook profile.

Perhaps the game database should have a unique "player ID" instead of using the Facebook profile ID?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the note Alex. Changing over to a new unique ID would be a massive undertaking... Not only would I need to manually update the existing data, but I would need to touch just about every part of the program... likely breaking lots of things.  I'll try to find a better way.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Sep 2010)

Fixed.


----------



## crooks.a (7 Sep 2010)

Perfect. I was going to suggest using the unique ID only for the publicly displayed parts, but this is a lot easier.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Sep 2010)

> Level 1: Tripped Over A Gridline
> Situational Awareness Reaches 50
> Incentive: +5 Situational Awareness (50MP)
> 50 / 100 (50%)



First level doesn't trip, shows the progress bar for the second level.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Sep 2010)

Try it now...


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Sep 2010)

Looks good! I won't click it as I'm saving up for a Badger or something neat like that, but it displays properly.


----------



## kratz (7 Sep 2010)

When redeeming the MilPoints Spent medal, level 3, I noticed my CG634 Helmet was at 145%. 

When I spent the -2CR to increase my proficiency level, the extra 45% from the previous level did not carry over
to level 3.


----------



## SeanNewman (7 Sep 2010)

All of the numbers on the Int Dossier medal bars seem to be +1

IE, the medal for the first one shows 2/2, the medal for 10 shows 11/11, etc.

Not a big deal now but my head will spin when I collect my 25th and it's only showing 25/26  ;D


----------



## 2010newbie (8 Sep 2010)

Is the game offline?

I was waiting for the CR to regen and the game seems to have disappearred. When I select the game (either through my FB home page or through the link at Army.ca) all I get is a blank page with the FB header and sidebar.


----------



## crooks.a (8 Sep 2010)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Is the game offline?
> 
> I was waiting for the CR to regen and the game seems to have disappearred. When I select the game (either through my FB home page or through the link at Army.ca) all I get is a blank page with the FB header and sidebar.


I reported this one here: http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/96429/post-969586.html

The problem seems to be with the army.ca domain as well.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Sep 2010)

Sorry folks, the game was offline last night and fixed early this morning.



			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> All of the numbers on the Int Dossier medal bars seem to be +1
> 
> IE, the medal for the first one shows 2/2, the medal for 10 shows 11/11, etc.
> 
> Not a big deal now but my head will spin when I collect my 25th and it's only showing 25/26  ;D



That was me trying to find the cheap/easy way to get past another problem.  It should show properly now.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Sep 2010)

kratz, your equipment should show properly the next time you train on it... and I guess I need to fix that up too.


----------



## Trinity (8 Sep 2010)

So my CR is 31.  It's inflated to 41 because I used a +10 incentive to inflate it (for 12 hours)

A few minutes ago I used the Instant Combat Readiness Refill...  but it only filled up to 31 and not 41.  Being a refill, shouldn't it fill up to 41 due to the use of the +10 incentive (beginners luck medal) which is still in play?

http://imgur.com/ag8Rx.jpg


----------



## crooks.a (8 Sep 2010)

The only time the "+10 for x hours" refills is on a level up.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Sep 2010)

Trinity said:
			
		

> So my CR is 31.  It's inflated to 41 because I used a +10 incentive to inflate it (for 12 hours)
> 
> A few minutes ago I used the Instant Combat Readiness Refill...  but it only filled up to 31 and not 41.  Being a refill, shouldn't it fill up to 41 due to the use of the +10 incentive (beginners luck medal) which is still in play?



I think that's a bug. A refill is a refill, should work regardless of bonuses and fill whatever your current max is.


----------



## Trinity (8 Sep 2010)

I just leveled up and it filled up to 41 properly as it should.  Don't know why it failed earlier on the refill.


----------



## Trinity (8 Sep 2010)

http://apps.facebook.com/afghan_ops/?function=per

Getting a lot of "please log into facebook or Army.ca" when trying to spending Merit Points


----------



## Trinity (8 Sep 2010)

Also... those 10 CR that were missing from the refill.... appeared magically a few hours late OR Mike credited them to me.  Not sure....


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Sep 2010)

Trinity said:
			
		

> http://apps.facebook.com/afghan_ops/?function=per
> 
> Getting a lot of "please log into facebook or Army.ca" when trying to spending Merit Points



Been getting that too, seems like its timing out the session. I just enter the bookmark again from my home on FB and it works.


----------



## a.schamb (8 Sep 2010)

Thanks, the problem is a cleared up for me.


----------



## crooks.a (8 Sep 2010)

Trinity said:
			
		

> http://apps.facebook.com/afghan_ops/?function=per
> 
> Getting a lot of "please log into facebook or Army.ca" when trying to spending Merit Points


I encountered the same problem, also for spending Merit points.


----------



## HavokFour (8 Sep 2010)

Trinity said:
			
		

> http://apps.facebook.com/afghan_ops/?function=per
> 
> Getting a lot of "please log into facebook or Army.ca" when trying to spending Merit Points



I'm getting this on everything I try to click.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Sep 2010)

Same thing, guess its down for repairs.

Edit: I'm back in. Minor hiccup.


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter. (9 Sep 2010)

Same thing for me. I can barely play the game because I get the message on everything I click and it always takes me back to the previous screen instead of doing what I asked it to do.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Sep 2010)

-Jules- said:
			
		

> Same thing for me. I can barely play the game because I get the message on everything I click and it always takes me back to the previous screen instead of doing what I asked it to do.



Yup. Me too. Very frustrating and aggravating. :rage:

Or maybe I'll just go to bed ;D


----------



## crooks.a (9 Sep 2010)

The Jalaluddin Haqqani mission doesn't have the </span>s where the CR and CE are displayed (in my activity log), resulting the text color of the rest of the page to be blue.

And can you change the activity log to ORDER BY `date` DESC instead of ASC?


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter. (9 Sep 2010)

Trinity said:
			
		

> So my CR is 31.  It's inflated to 41 because I used a +10 incentive to inflate it (for 12 hours)
> 
> A few minutes ago I used the Instant Combat Readiness Refill...  but it only filled up to 31 and not 41.  Being a refill, shouldn't it fill up to 41 due to the use of the +10 incentive (beginners luck medal) which is still in play?
> 
> http://imgur.com/ag8Rx.jpg



I just had the same thing happen. My CR is at 73 and it only filled to 33. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Sep 2010)

crooks,

I've fixed the </span> issue for subsequent log messages... if I can figure out a safe method or updating the existing messages, I'll try that... often it ends up nuking all the data because of a typo. 

Trinity, I agree, the CR refill cap is not working right... I'll try to have a look at that tonight.

Facebook has been having some problems, which may be contributing to the "Log in or authorize" messages... has anyone seen them today?

I already know that the roster is not showing Facebook accounts... it's an issue on their end unfortunately.

Thanks for the reports... I'll try to keep on top of things, but evenings and weekends are my only opportunity to fix things up so please be patient.


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter. (9 Sep 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Facebook has been having some problems, which may be contributing to the "Log in or authorize" messages... has anyone seen them today?



Haven't had any problems today!  :nod:


----------



## Trinity (9 Sep 2010)

Logging on from Facebook today caused repeated errors.  I had zero problems logging on from Army.ca


----------



## crooks.a (9 Sep 2010)

My "x total pieces of equipment owned" has a bit of a glitch. I believe that I have retrieved the medals for both level 1 and level 2, but it's only displaying the first medal since I only have about 25 pieces of kit right now. Maybe the achieved medals could be stickied there with "COMPLETED (x/x)" in place of the progress bar, and then continue having the next medal in the sequence displayed.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Sep 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> My "x total pieces of equipment owned" has a bit of a glitch. I believe that I have retrieved the medals for both level 1 and level 2, but it's only displaying the first medal since I only have about 25 pieces of kit right now. Maybe the achieved medals could be stickied there with "COMPLETED (x/x)" in place of the progress bar, and then continue having the next medal in the sequence displayed.



I haven't tried it out, but I believe it will stick if you have an incentive to use... I've noticed the same thing with the Total Equipment owned and others that require a certain amount of things: If you achieve the requirement, it will show the medal on your profile. As soon as you drop below that requirement, the game thinks you need to get the items again. Not a huge bug, but its wierd to see that I need to buy items to get level 5 Total Equipment, but I got that incentive long ago.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Sep 2010)

Also found that under my PER is says I've earned the Insurgency Level 2 medal, however I only have 9/10 locations locked down.


----------



## SeanNewman (11 Sep 2010)

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but once you cash in your Int to capture an HVT all of the status bars reset.  They still show up as "Captured", but all of the data on them disappears.  Then you build up the Int again and it will populate until you cash in your next set.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Sep 2010)

Thanks guys. Petamocto, I think I've fixed the problem with the dossiers display. I'll take a look at the medal issue... it's a bit more complicated.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Also found that under my PER is says I've earned the Insurgency Level 2 medal, however I only have 9/10 locations locked down.



I adjusted the requirements for this medal a while back... it's entirely possible you legitimately earned it and claimed it before the adjustment. I double checked, you definitely nabbed that second tier, so that must be what happened.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Sep 2010)

I believe I have also fixed the medal display issue... please let me know if it looks better now.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## SeanNewman (12 Sep 2010)

Mike, yes the HVT issue looks fixed now because all of their data is populated again.  

Now as for the *-*1,000 MilPoint balance I woke up with this morning, though...I guess that second Badger purchase will have to wait a lot longer.  ;D


----------



## Lumber (13 Sep 2010)

I decided not to link my account when I began, but now I wish to do so.

How do I go about doing this?

Also, under tactics, people have talked about trying to complete all the requirements for medals. Where can I find the requirements for all of the medals?

Cheers,


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Sep 2010)

The requirements open up for the medals as you attain each incentive level after Rank 4.


----------



## Lumber (13 Sep 2010)

Got it. Thanks.

(medals at least...)


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Sep 2010)

When I locked down the insurgency in 10 locations the associated medal was automatically awarded to me but I didn't get the bonus +1000 int points.   I'm still at 72


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Sep 2010)

Did you pay for the incentive? It costs 100mp


----------



## Lumber (13 Sep 2010)

How do I link my milnet account to my Afghan Ops account after having already started playing?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Sep 2010)

Apollo Diomedes said:
			
		

> When I locked down the insurgency in 10 locations the associated medal was automatically awarded to me but I didn't get the bonus +1000 int points.   I'm still at 72



If you spent the Int points capturing a target, they were consumed. I.E. if a target takes 1,500 int points before you ca capture it, when you do, 1,500 int points will be taken off your total. So your current value is just how many points you have left.

Lumber,

There's an option on the PER screen to link your accounts... doing so after the fact won't transfer over your MilPoints balance, so spendit all first. 

In your case, I've taken care of the transfer (incl. your MilPoints balance) but normally it's a bit faster to do the transfer from teh PER screen.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Sep 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> If you spent the Int points capturing a target, they were consumed. I.E. if a target takes 1,500 int points before you ca capture it, when you do, 1,500 int points will be taken off your total. So your current value is just how many points you have left.



I didn't try to capture anyone though, I would have if I gained the int from the medal incentive but it didn't work.

I got promoted to rank 45.
Gumbad opened up so I spent CR bringing the insurgency from 100% down to zero.

Gumbad is the 10th location I needed to clean up of insurgency before I was able to get the medal


> Level 2: Street Sweeper
> Cleared Insurgency In 10 Locations
> Incentive: +1,000 Int



I was waiting for this medal to open up but when I went into the medals area (after bringing the required insurgency to 0)  it said that I already collected the incentive for the 1000 int.   The only thing is I never spent any milpoints on it nor collected it, it was just automatically collected except I never recieved anything.  Before unlocking Gumbad my collected INT for Alla Dad Tayeb was 72/350 and afterwards it's still at 72/350.


----------



## 2010newbie (13 Sep 2010)

I noticed on the Training screen that I have Level 2 113% proficiency on a couple items. CADPAT uniform and blanks. Shouldn't this roll-over to Level 3?


----------



## Lumber (14 Sep 2010)

The medal page says that I have earned the "winning streak" medal (consecutive successful missions level 2), however, I am unable to claim it.

Thanks,

P.S. I'm curious about ArmyVern's enormous amount of Int. Yes, I am jealous, but it seems so ludicrously high that it almost seems like a glitch. The current leader, PuckChaser, has only 215, and he has the highest ATD rating of anyone (68, which is 4 times that of ArmyVern).

Just curious.... and jealous... darnit..


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Sep 2010)

Lumber: If she hasn't spent the int on taking out HVTs, it would still be banked. Could be saving for a hit on OBL.  >

As for the bug post, I've lost the ability to claim the following incentives:

CR Spent Level 3
Rank Attained Level 2
Int Dossier Level 3
Total Time Played Level 2
Unique Equipment Owned Level 3
Mission Proficiency Level 2

They still show as light green, not the dark green from ones where I've claimed the incentive. Button and MP cost is missing.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Sep 2010)

Edit: Thought it was all fixed, a few are showing back up again. Can't delete my post, but it seems like you're in the middle of fixing it. Thanks Mike!


----------



## armyvern (14 Sep 2010)

Lumber said:
			
		

> The medal page says that I have earned the "winning streak" medal (consecutive successful missions level 2), however, I am unable to claim it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...



Ahem. I am a woman (& I am just that damned good   >). I am saving up for the big shopping spree later as we women do; and, besides, you have to use those "double" and "increase by 50%" medals strategically or something like that.

In actuality - I'm just clicking buttons ... how the heck do I "spend" Int Points??  ???


----------



## armyvern (14 Sep 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> There's an option on the PER screen to link your accounts...



Ahhhaaaa!! 

Thank you!


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Sep 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> In actuality - I'm just clicking buttons ... how the heck do I "spend" Int Points??  ???



Tab on the top of the screen says "Int". You'll have enough to do quite a few missions. Cost CR and have a High Combat Experience pay off. I believe you cannot fail these missions once you have the int and CR required.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> ....you cannot fail these missions once you have the int and CR required.


You sound like a Brigade Staff Officer   ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Sep 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You sound like a Brigade Staff Officer   ;D



That hurts...  >


----------



## ASmith (18 Sep 2010)

bit of a bug. I didn't post my first few ranks to my facebook page, and now when I started doing it it started at level 1. IE: earned rank 5 and posted it and it showed up on facebook page as rank 2, just earned rank 6 and it showed up as rank 3 on my facebook page.


----------



## Swingline1984 (20 Sep 2010)

Bought the weekend warrior incentive with Kandahar locked down and both Nathan Smith and Spin Boldak at 100% and it did nothing.  Did it try to drop Kandahar as my lowest, or was it confused by two areas at full insurgency levels?

Thanks,


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Sep 2010)

Sorry guys, I fell a bit behind with the fixes here... 



			
				Grimaldus said:
			
		

> I didn't try to capture anyone though, I would have if I gained the int from the medal incentive but it didn't work.
> 
> I got promoted to rank 45.
> Gumbad opened up so I spent CR bringing the insurgency from 100% down to zero.
> ...



I did some digging and I know what happened here... Originally, the 'Insurgency' medals started at 1 location cleared and the next tier was for 5 locations cleared. That made people too powerful too early, so I changed it to 5 and 10 locations instead. You snuck in under the wire and were able to cash in tier 2 when it was still 5, not 10... So you managed to get a jump start on the rest of us. 



			
				2010newbie said:
			
		

> I noticed on the Training screen that I have Level 2 113% proficiency on a couple items. CADPAT uniform and blanks. Shouldn't this roll-over to Level 3?



It will sort itself out the next time you train on any of that eqpt. I'll look at a fix to update the display when I can. Thanks!



			
				Lumber said:
			
		

> The medal page says that I have earned the "winning streak" medal (consecutive successful missions level 2), however, I am unable to claim it.



You have to have enough MilPoints to purchase that incentive... right now you're at 99, but that incentive costs 100MP. PuckChaser, that may be your issue as well... if not let me know and I'll dig deeper.



			
				ASmith said:
			
		

> bit of a bug. I didn't post my first few ranks to my facebook page, and now when I started doing it it started at level 1. IE: earned rank 5 and posted it and it showed up on facebook page as rank 2, just earned rank 6 and it showed up as rank 3 on my facebook page.



Good catch... I think I've just fixed that.



			
				Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> Bought the weekend warrior incentive with Kandahar locked down and both Nathan Smith and Spin Boldak at 100% and it did nothing.  Did it try to drop Kandahar as my lowest, or was it confused by two areas at full insurgency levels?
> 
> Thanks,



It should drop your lowest location that hasn't been locked down by 20 points. I double checked the code and it looked OK, but it clearly didn't work right for you. I just dropped 20 off your lowest, which locks down Camp Nathan Smith... good hunting!  When I finally get that incentive I'll double check the logic to ensure it's working and if not I'll fix it.


Thanks all for the reports... keep 'em coming!


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Sep 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> You have to have enough MilPoints to purchase that incentive... right now you're at 99, but that incentive costs 100MP. PuckChaser, that may be your issue as well... if not let me know and I'll dig deeper.



It was, all good now. Thanks Mike!


----------



## WrenchBender (21 Sep 2010)

Just bought 2000 mil points to put me over the top of Level 3 Mil Point Benefactor, It shows I got the medal but I did not get the 25 CR bonus and it looks like i got 4000 mil points??????

WrenchBender


----------



## FoverF (21 Sep 2010)

I had previously decided (for privacy reasons) to not tie in my facebook account to my Army.ca account.

However, I am now so hopelessly addicted to this game that my common sense has long since departed...

So how do I connect my Army.ca account to my facebook account now? Is it still possible? Or do I have to make a new Army.ca persona and start from scratch?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Sep 2010)

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> Just bought 2000 mil points to put me over the top of Level 3 Mil Point Benefactor, It shows I got the medal but I did not get the 25 CR bonus and it looks like i got 4000 mil points??????
> 
> WrenchBender



WrenchBender, it looks like your purchase was processed twice by the system. Thanks for being honest... I *mostly* adjusted your balance.  I also fixed up your Max CR, so it should be correct now.

FoverF, just PM me with your Facebook name and I can manually link the accounts. There should be an option to link the accounts on the PER screen too... but that won't carry over your current MP balance.


----------



## WrenchBender (21 Sep 2010)

Thanks Mike, love the game keep the tasks coming. I'm totally hooked.

WrenchBender in KAF


----------



## BlueJingo (22 Sep 2010)

Ok, i have a problem to share with the game...

I spent all my CR and time, and patients to accomplish the medal "Sent them packing" by having "Cleared Insurgency In 5 Locations"

I just finished the last location, and it says 5/5 but it won't let me get the medal or the +500 Int! 

Baaaah! Can you help?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Sep 2010)

WrenchBender, glad to hear you're enjoying it!



			
				Jingo said:
			
		

> Ok, i have a problem to share with the game...
> 
> I spent all my CR and time, and patients to accomplish the medal "Sent them packing" by having "Cleared Insurgency In 5 Locations"
> 
> ...



Hi Jingo... looks like you're in the same boat as Grimaldus: 



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Originally, the 'Insurgency' medals started at 1 location cleared and the next tier was for 5 locations cleared. That made people too powerful too early, so I changed it to 5 and 10 locations instead. You snuck in under the wire and were able to cash in tier 2 when it was still 5, not 10... So you managed to get a jump start on the rest of us.



In your case, you were able to cash in tier 1 before the change, after clearing one location. Sorry for the confusion! The good news is, you benefited from the extra int and experience early on.


----------



## HItorMiss (23 Sep 2010)

Darn it I just wasted a ton of CR to get the 5th place and get 500 more Int....  :'(


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Sep 2010)

Can't waste CR, it just regens. Milpoints on the other hand.... hard to come by.


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter. (23 Sep 2010)

I just claimed the medal which is supposed to drop the insurgency by 20 points. Didn't do anything - probably because the one I wanted dropped is still at 100% - the other two are completely locked down. Has anyone tried this medal and had it work?


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Sep 2010)

When you cash in the Milpoints Spent incentive, it adds 50% to each item you own. However, if that item is at 51% or higher, it will not add a level and continue adding the remainder of the 50% for the next level, it just gives a value higher than 100%.


----------



## armyvern (25 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> When you cash in the Milpoints Spent incentive, it adds 50% to each item you own. However, if that item is at 51% or higher, it will not add a level and continue adding the remainder of the 50% for the next level, it just gives a value higher than 100%.



True. But, I also discovered that the next time you actually spend a point on that item towards increasing it's level ... it will rollover into the next level as it should and to where it should be. IE: You have a level one item that shows as being "120%" with the glitch, you then click the button to use an MP to increase it and get the message "effeciency increased by 1%". Your item will now show, with the rollover of the bar, as "level 2 - 21%".


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Sep 2010)

Thing is, I've got items at level 15, and 15 CR can be better spent on getting a level 1 item up at least 15%.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Sep 2010)

-Jules- said:
			
		

> I just claimed the medal which is supposed to drop the insurgency by 20 points. Didn't do anything - probably because the one I wanted dropped is still at 100% - the other two are completely locked down. Has anyone tried this medal and had it work?



Jules,

You're not the first to report that... it's clearly a problem. I'll need to run some tests and see what's going on there... thanks for the report. In the mean time, I've knocked down your insurgency to 80 at one of your locations. Sorry about the hassle!



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Thing is, I've got items at level 15, and 15 CR can be better spent on getting a level 1 item up at least 15%.



Good point... I'll try to work on a fix right now as well.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Sep 2010)

OK, proficiency levels should sort themselves out now...

P.S. Level 15! That's impressive!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Sep 2010)

Just tested a fix for the medals that drop insurgency rates, and it seems to be working, Please let me know if you still have problems!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Lumber (25 Sep 2010)

I don't know if this is a bug, or I just have really bad luck, or something else, but even though I've upped my attention to detail to 20 (currently 13th highest out of everyone), I haven't found any intelligence in over a week. 

I know that I've been doing fewer missions per cycle because I've been doing missions that cost 15-20CR each, but 7 days without any intelligence seems a little extreme, especially for ATD as high as it is.

Or should I just stop complaining and play the game?


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (26 Sep 2010)

A report as to responsivness 


For the last few days (7 or so) any clicking of a mission brings up a blank screen with no refresh within a reasonable time 10 min +.  The same occurs when inventory is purchased. The mission is recorded eventually but it certainly affects the playability.

I strongly suspect it may be related to my heretical nature (Macintosh) and will any additional details as required,


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Sep 2010)

Lumber said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is a bug, or I just have really bad luck, or something else, but even though I've upped my attention to detail to 20 (currently 13th highest out of everyone), I haven't found any intelligence in over a week.
> 
> I know that I've been doing fewer missions per cycle because I've been doing missions that cost 15-20CR each, but 7 days without any intelligence seems a little extreme, especially for ATD as high as it is.
> 
> Or should I just stop complaining and play the game?



Lumber, as it was, the odd of finding Int were 50:1,000, or 5% of the time. Each point you spent on ATD added a point to the 50. So an ATD of 20 would give you odds of 70:1,000, or a 7% chance of finding Int. (Plus, you'd find between 1 and 20 int each time.)

Seeing that there is a lot of int required for the higher targets, I've doubled the effect of ATD... so your odds are now 90:1,000 or 9% chance. You should start seeing some more int drops from here on out.

AJFitzpatrick, it may be in part the time of day you're playing. I had some pretty "heavy" jobs running too early, so for the west coast, it would still be early evening. I've adjusted things to run later in the night now, so hopefully that will help.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Sep 2010)

Just noticed something, small but reminded me of the Jessica Lynch rescue  ;D

Route Summit
 Provide cover during a casevac -55CR, +631CE
2xC8FTHB Rifle
*4x240x 5.56mm Blank*
2xC9 Light Machine Gun
4x220x 5.56mm Ball (Linked)
2xC3 Smoke Grenade
Purchase All Equipment


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Sep 2010)

There's no progress bar underneath the area opened up at level 60 for insurgency. Haven't put CR into yet to see if it will show up once you start reducing.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Sep 2010)

Thanks Grimaldus and PuckChaser, I've fixed both of those issues up.


----------



## armyvern (28 Sep 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Jules,
> 
> You're not the first to report that... it's clearly a problem. I'll need to run some tests and see what's going on there... thanks for the report. In the mean time, I've knocked down your insurgency to 80 at one of your locations. Sorry about the hassle!
> 
> ...



Here's the issue as I see it with the insurgency rating; the same thing has occured to me each time I've claimed a medal incentive there to drop insurgency rates. Nothing. Mind, all my "reduced" insurgencies were completely reduced to zero and my highest insurgencies were always 100% each time I've tried to claim. I've never attempted to 'claim" a medal while any rate was other than "0" or "100" --- no partially reduced insurgencies were in effect.

Level 1: 
Incentive: Drop lowest insurgency by 20 points 
1,000 / 1,000 (100%)  

When I claimed this, I got the message telling me my lowest insurgency had been reduced by 20 points. It changed none of my rates. Why? I suspect that it did indeed reduce "my lowest" insurgency rate ... the one that was already at 0; zero - 20 still equals zero on the bar.

Level 2: 
Incentive: Drop highest insurgency by 20 points 
5,000 / 5,000 (100%)  

Again, when claimed: nada. In this instance, all reduced rates were already at 0 and my "highest insuregency" was at 100%. It did not reduce at all. Perhaps, for this one, the system is only recognizing insuregencies with partial values - thus no 100% insurgencies are being looked at for reduction.

Level 3: Asleep On Your Feet
Incentive: Drop lowest 3 insurgencies by 40 points 
10,000 / 10,000 (100%)  

Claimed. Nada. But, but then I had 5 or 6 insurgencies already reduced to "0". Suspect the lowest 3 that it reduced were again ... 3 of those. I had 4 insurgency rates at 100% at the time, thus they were also my lowest 3 insurgencies still in play for me, but they were not the ones reduced. So, I suspect that when it reduces "lowest" insurgencies --- it counts the "lowest" as being those already reduced to "0" and thus does nothing to any actually requiring further reduction.

For reducing of "highest" insurgencies ... it does not seem to be recognizing insurgencies at 100% levels.

Next time that I attempt to claim a medal, I'll make sure that I have an insurgency left that is neither 0 or 100 ... and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Sep 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Next time that I attempt to claim a medal, I'll make sure that I have an insurgency left that is neither 0 or 100 ... and see if that makes a difference.



It does work when it the insurgency is neither 0 or 100%, I just cashed in the "drop top 3 insurgency by 40%". Mike had to set my insurgencies down 20% the last time, I had the same issue you are having.


----------



## Swingline1984 (28 Sep 2010)

Just bought enough stuff to earn level 3 of the "total equipment owned" medal and the bar just turned black with no option to purchase the incentive.  Is this because I don't have enough Mil points or is it a bug?

Damn you for making button clicking so addicting.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Sep 2010)

Vern, did you claim your incentives after I "fixed" the issue? (E.G. late in the day on Sept 25th)

If it was before, it definitely would not have worked... if it was after, it should have worked. And it should reduce your lowest _non-zero_ insurgency level, so if you have values at 0 and 100 that shouldn't matter...

If it's not working that way right now, we still have a bug. 

Swingline, if you don't have enough MilPoints, the incentive does show as unavailable... but it will come back as soon as you have enough.


----------



## armyvern (28 Sep 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Vern, did you claim your incentives after I "fixed" the issue? (E.G. late in the day on Sept 25th)
> 
> If it was before, it definitely would not have worked... if it was after, it should have worked. And it should reduce your lowest _non-zero_ insurgency level, so if you have values at 0 and 100 that shouldn't matter...
> 
> ...



I probably claimed them the 1st week the game was up ... I am just that good!!!  ;D

It was certainly before the 25th.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Sep 2010)

Whew! Then I can sleep tonight believing (maybe mistakenly) that the problem is already fixed.


----------



## armyvern (28 Sep 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Whew! Then I can sleep tonight believing (maybe mistakenly) that the problem is already fixed.



I'll sleep better too knowing that next time I claim one ... something might actually happen!!  ;D


----------



## Trinity (28 Sep 2010)

Fighting insurgency

I thought I was simply mistaken when I saw this the first time.

When I first started to fight insurgency at FOB Spin Boldak, the first click I lowered insurgency by 4 to 96%.   I clicked it again to reduce the insurgency and it went to 99%.  ?????  I figured 95%, but the first click reduction seemed to vanish.  I didn't care so much and thought nothing of it.

It happened again.  When I started to fight insurgency at Khandahar City.  I clicked and lowered insurgency by 3% to 97%.  The next time I clicked the and the amount lowered seemed to come from 100%, not 97%.  (I can't remember what my second click was today).  

But the point is it seems like the first click to reduce insurgency seems to vanish.  It all worked well after the first click.  



EDIT - So I went into my history. I can't find proof of the mistake in the first instance but it did show up in today's history.

http://imgur.com/6Jhs6.jpg

I was afraid I was going crazy although I might be there already.... I'm not in any rush to be crazier.


----------



## armyvern (29 Sep 2010)

Here's what I was speaking of earlier wrt insurgencies levels rising extremely quickly for me ...

2010-09-12 14:17:48 Decreased Insurgency in FOB Spin Boldak FOB Spin Boldak by 3. Now at 97.
2010-09-12 14:54:59 Decreased Insurgency in FOB Spin Boldak FOB Spin Boldak by 1. Now at 99.

On my bar, my level had actually increased back up to 100% in that 36 minutes.

But, scrolling just down a wee bit more -- I see this:

2010-09-13 06:18:20 Decreased Insurgency in FOB Spin Boldak FOB Spin Boldak by 3. Now at 97.
2010-09-13 06:18:25 Decreased Insurgency in FOB Spin Boldak FOB Spin Boldak by 4. Now at 96.

I didn't notice that tendency to count "from 100" on that; so perhaps, my issue is actually the same as yours.  :-\

Yep ... I think that's the issue:

2010-09-14 06:58:34 Decreased Insurgency in Kandahar City Kandahar City by 2. Now at 98.
2010-09-14 06:58:39 Decreased Insurgency in Kandahar City Kandahar City by 4. Now at 96.


----------



## Trinity (29 Sep 2010)

That's it.  Exactly it.

I need a Sad Panda Icon!!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Sep 2010)

Interesting! I'll have to check into that, as it's clearly not right. Thanks for the detailed info!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Sep 2010)

...and just like that, I think I found it!

When the insurgency level was at 100%, the rising insurgency was never processed. As soon as it dropped below 100, it was processed, and all that backlog of trouble came knocking. I.E. It raised the insurgency as if it hadn't been processed since the last time it was below 100%.

I'm not doing a very good job explaining it, bit I'm pretty confident that I found the problem.


Thanks!
Mike


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Sep 2010)

I just stacked a bunch of initiative adding incentives. +30 initiative, as well as a +5%. In my PER, it shows:

Initiative:
Speeds up CR regen	01:03	+3 (11:59:46).

Medals section shows my Initiative at 63, which is what it should be I think.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Sep 2010)

Good catch... luckily, it was only a display issue on the PER screen... It would show only the 'last' incentive affecting an attribute. I've fixed it up now.


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Sep 2010)

Still shows the time vice 63 initiative on my PER....


----------



## rifleman (29 Sep 2010)

I got 100 Total Pieces of Equipment Owned and the medal shows 100%, however there didn't see the claim incentive button. Did I miss something?


----------



## Trinity (29 Sep 2010)

You need more MP so you can claim in first.


----------



## bdave (1 Oct 2010)

I'm at FOB Sperwan Ghar.
I unlocked the mission "Repel a concerted attack on the FOB".

It requires the C6 GPMG, 100*7.62 ball (linked) and M67 frag 'nade.
My proficiency level on the C6 = level 5
                                7.62 ball = level 4
                                      M67 = level .
The prob. of success is 49%.
Why is that? Most of my missions are in the 95% success and some of them with equipment that I have at level 1.
Yet here I have level 5 almost across the board and yet my prob of success is low.


----------



## crooks.a (1 Oct 2010)

What is the formula for deciding how much to subtract from the AoR bars? I did the first location lockdown and I was getting improvements of one or two almost the whole time.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Oct 2010)

Did the requirements for Equipment Proficiency medal change? I just spent 3 days trying to get to Level 5 on 50 items to get the +8% experience, but once I got there it says I've already gotten that incentive.


----------



## armyvern (1 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> What is the formula for deciding how much to subtract from the AoR bars? I did the first location lockdown and I was getting improvements of one or two almost the whole time.



That's just how it works. I just spent *all* my 365 MPs getting one down (I'm at -11 per click level now) and it only got me down to 20%. I'm sure by the time I get home tonight ... it'll have increased it enough so that even the points I am able to generate over the day while I am at work still won't kill the damn thing.  :'(


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> That's just how it works. I just spent *all* my 365 MPs getting one down (I'm at -11 per click level now) and it only got me down to 20%. I'm sure by the time I get home tonight ... it'll have increased it enough so that even the points I am able to generate over the day while I am at work still won't kill the damn thing.  :'(



Trick is to get your EXP up enough so that one little mission and you'll level up.  Wait till your CR fills up then start wacking at the insurgency, when your close to running out of CR but have enough for that small mission, do the mission, level up and your CR will fill back up. Then get back to wacking the insurgency.


----------



## armyvern (1 Oct 2010)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> Trick is to get your EXP up enough so that one little mission and you'll level up.  Wait till your CR fills up then start wacking at the insurgency, when your close to running out of CR but have enough for that small mission, do the mission, level up and your CR will fill back up. Then get back to wacking the insurgency.



Finally got it whacked today. Had to sneak back from work once to whack it before it built too much!! (Kidding). Just collected my 1000 int bonus. But, I'll save that trick for next time!! Thanks.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Finally got it whacked today. Had to sneak back from work once to whack it before it built too much!! (Kidding). Just collected my 1000 int bonus. But, I'll save that trick for next time!! Thanks.


Welcome!

I'm going to wait until I have 5 areas under insurgent control then go on a shooting spree.  Once I get them under control I'll have 15 areas locked down, I'll earn my medal (If I have enough milpoints by then lol) then I'll go after all the HVT at once with my +2500 int.
Yup I'm gonna beat the game in one foul sweep!


----------



## Exarch (1 Oct 2010)

Hi,

I just purchased 2,200 milpoints through the afghan ops game, and was directed to army.ca afterwards. I thought it might require me to link my accounts (which I hadn't gotten around to yet), but now I can't find any way to do that. So, no linked account and no sign of milpoints. I can pm a game administrator my afghan ops account name and/or the paypal invoice if required.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Still shows the time vice 63 initiative on my PER....



Hi PC, sorry I missed this, the incentive has timed out... can you explain what you were seeing? It should have showed all the incentives stacked up, with a single timer (E.G. 63 09:23 or something similar). Is that what you saw?



			
				bdave said:
			
		

> I'm at FOB Sperwan Ghar.
> I unlocked the mission "Repel a concerted attack on the FOB".
> 
> It requires the C6 GPMG, 100*7.62 ball (linked) and M67 frag 'nade.
> ...



BDace, each mission has a set difficulty that affects the overall success rating. As this is a [/i]concerted[/i]  attack, it's hard.  The good news is that the CE return is also higher for harder missions, so if you can raise the chances of success by other means, it will pay off well. Some of the missions later on get really hard, which is where spending points on SA may come in handy.



			
				crooks.a said:
			
		

> What is the formula for deciding how much to subtract from the AoR bars? I did the first location lockdown and I was getting improvements of one or two almost the whole time.



It's a random selection from 1-4% each time. Sometimes you're lucky, sometimes you're not. I've had 1 in a row several times and it sucks.



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Did the requirements for Equipment Proficiency medal change? I just spent 3 days trying to get to Level 5 on 50 items to get the +8% experience, but once I got there it says I've already gotten that incentive.



Yep, that's what happened here alright... It used to be level 5 on 20 pieces, but adjusted it to 50. I dug through your log messages and it says you picked up that incentive on Mon, 06 Sep 2010 22:35:25 GMT, before the change. So it's good news, bad news. Bad news: you didn't get the +8%. Good news: you already did.

I promise the adjustments will end. 



			
				Exarch said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased 2,200 milpoints through the afghan ops game, and was directed to army.ca afterwards. I thought it might require me to link my accounts (which I hadn't gotten around to yet), but now I can't find any way to do that. So, no linked account and no sign of milpoints. I can pm a game administrator my afghan ops account name and/or the paypal invoice if required.



Hi Exarch, sorry about that, there was a glitch in the system. I added the points to your account this morning, plus a few more to cover for the pain and suffering. 

Let me know if you want to link your accounts, I can assist with that.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yep, that's what happened here alright... It used to be level 5 on 20 pieces, but adjusted it to 50. I dug through your log messages and it says you picked up that incentive on Mon, 06 Sep 2010 22:35:25 GMT, before the change. So it's good news, bad news. Bad news: you didn't get the +8%. Good news: you already did.
> 
> I promise the adjustments will end.



I should also mention... last night I made a change so that medals you've already earned - even if you no longer meet the criteria for them - will show as earned.

That way you won't see a medal, grind away to get it and _then_ find out you already have it. Hopefully that'll also help avoid this situation.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Hi PC, sorry I missed this, the incentive has timed out... can you explain what you were seeing? It should have showed all the incentives stacked up, with a single timer (E.G. 63 09:23 or something similar). Is that what you saw?



Yeah, it was just showing a timer of 1:03 or something like that. No Initiative value.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Oct 2010)

Hmmm, OK. I'll have to run some tests...


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter. (2 Oct 2010)

I don't know if this is a bug or just something that I don't understand...
I mainly use my merit points to fill up CR, but occasionally I use them for initiative to speed up the CR regen. As the news section says, "2010-09-25 17:55	Each initiative point now knocks down the CR refill timer by 2 minutes (was 1 minute)." This has never happened for me. It just knocks it down by one second. Does this happen later and I'm just missing it? Or is this a bug?

Edit: Duh. Never mind, I just noticed that there's been a thread added about this. I just went right to this thread to read about it, didn't notice the other one.


----------



## Veovius (2 Oct 2010)

On the AoR Page, it says "infratructure"


----------



## Exarch (2 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Hi Exarch, sorry about that, there was a glitch in the system. I added the points to your account this morning, plus a few more to cover for the pain and suffering.
> 
> Let me know if you want to link your accounts, I can assist with that.




I would appreciate that; thanks for fixing my balance.


----------



## bdave (3 Oct 2010)

I just failed 5 missions in a row and they all had a success probability of over 94 percent.
WTF???  :fifty:


----------



## armyvern (3 Oct 2010)

bdave said:
			
		

> I just failed 5 missions in a row and they all had a success probability of over 94 percent.
> WTF???  :fifty:



Have you reduced the insurgency levels in that AOR already??


----------



## bdave (3 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Have you reduced the insurgency levels in that AOR already??



Yup. Ages ago.


----------



## crooks.a (3 Oct 2010)

It seems that, when I click the link for the mission, it does it twice. I only click once, wouldn't the mission only be done once?


----------



## Trinity (3 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> It seems that, when I click the link for the mission, it does it twice. I only click once, wouldn't the mission only be done once?



Which mission?


----------



## SevenSixTwo (3 Oct 2010)

Sorry if this has been said already but if someone has 100+ initiative on their PERS it shows it in a time format instead of a number format.

ie. instead of saying 100 initiative it says 01:00


EDIT: Also, I noticed my facebook account and this one is not linked even though I clicked to link them together. I even got the milpoints for linking it but it didn't link the accounts making me sad panda because I have no mil points in game since it doesn't recognize this account.


----------



## crooks.a (3 Oct 2010)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Which mission?


All of them. It might be an issue on my end, but it's still strange that it does it twice... well, tries to. It's a recent issue though.


----------



## armyvern (3 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has been said already but if someone has 100+ initiative on their PERS it shows it in a time format instead of a number format.
> 
> ie. instead of saying 100 initiative it says 01:00
> 
> ...



The initiative takes time off the CR regeneration clock. Your total CR regenerates itself once every 24 hours.

If you have 100 initiative, that takes 200 minutes off the regen clock (2 minutes / initiative point).

Thus, *100* initiative would read as (200 minutes =) *3:20* (3 hours, 20 minutes).

Therefore, your CR would fully regenerate itself (24hours minus 3:20 minutes) = once every 20 hours and 40 minutes.


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> It seems that, when I click the link for the mission, it does it twice. I only click once, wouldn't the mission only be done once?



<---- goofy question.....are you double-clicking?  

 ;D


----------



## SevenSixTwo (3 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> The initiative takes time off the CR regeneration clock. Your total CR regenerates itself once every 24 hours.
> 
> If you have 100 initiative, that takes 200 minutes off the regen clock (2 minutes / initiative point).
> 
> ...



Ah, I was just wondering because on my PERS it showed the # but on other people's PERS it showed just the time format.




EDIT: Still have that issue where my army.ca and the game account are not linked. :-( Help please


----------



## armyvern (3 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> EDIT: Still have that issue where my army.ca and the game account are not linked. :-( Help please



Go into your "PER" screen and scroll down to just below your stats list.

Then, you will come to:



> Options
> Show an Afghan Ops 'badge' on your Army.ca posts
> Include recent ribbons (medals) on your badge



Click on the little box in front of the ones that you wish to link. Then, right below - make sure that you click on the "SAVE" button to save the changes.

If that doesn't work ...

Yell, "MIIiiiiiKKKkkkeeee" really loudly and he'll come along and help you out.

Vern


----------



## SevenSixTwo (3 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Go into your "PER" screen and scroll down to just below your stats list.
> 
> Then, you will come to:
> 
> ...



Yea, nothing like that is down there at all. So in your suggestion:


MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKE

I need your help :-(


----------



## armyvern (3 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Yea, nothing like that is down there at all. So in your suggestion:
> 
> 
> MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKE
> ...



Have you tried linking in using the tab at the top of this Army dot cee eh page?

Miiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SevenSixTwo (3 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Have you tried linking in using the tab at the top of this Army dot cee eh page?
> 
> Miiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeee



Yea, that didn't work either but don't worry Mike fixed it for me .


----------



## armyvern (3 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Mike fixed it for me .



Told 'ya; he's got damn good ears that guy.  8)


----------



## crooks.a (4 Oct 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> <---- goofy question.....are you double-clicking?
> 
> ;D


"It seems that, when I click the link for the mission, it does it twice.* I only click once*, wouldn't the mission only be done once?"


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Oct 2010)

bdave said:
			
		

> I just failed 5 missions in a row and they all had a success probability of over 94 percent.
> WTF???  :fifty:



It seems very unlikely, but still possible. I did double check the code and all looks well. I also checked the logs and only saw 3 consecutive mission failures for you since 01 Oct.



			
				crooks.a said:
			
		

> "It seems that, when I click the link for the mission, it does it twice.* I only click once*, wouldn't the mission only be done once?"



It should definitely only submit once... do all buttons double submit? (E.g. the training buttons or AOR buttons?)


----------



## crooks.a (4 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It seems very unlikely, but still possible. I did double check the code and all looks well. I also checked the logs and only saw 3 consecutive mission failures for you since 01 Oct.
> 
> It should definitely only submit once... do all buttons double submit? (E.g. the training buttons or AOR buttons?)


Yeah. I went through my activity logs and it seems that way.

Maybe this would work:

<a href="?function=msn&domsn=13">mission</a>

function domsn($id)
{
...

if($success){ return header("Location: ?function=msn"); }
else{ return header("Location: ?function=msn?error=no+work"); }
}

as opposed to just staying on "?function=msn&domsn=13"


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Oct 2010)

That would work, but every time you fail a mission, you'd have to find the button and re-click it. I've gotten in the (bad?) habit of just hitting F5 (reload) any time I want to do the same action over again.

It can cause problems if your browser remembers the URL, so it's not perfect.


----------



## crooks.a (4 Oct 2010)

There isn't a </span> tag here (making the rest of the activity log red):

2010-10-03 11:50:16 You need 55 Combat Readiness to take down Mullah Mohammad Hasan!

and here (making it blue):

2010-09-09 11:42:46 You have captured Mawlawi Nanai, weakening the Taliban's hold! (-15CR, +150CE)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Oct 2010)

Yes to the first, but I believe I'd already fixed the second... for new entries, not for existing log entries.

Edit: I'd give you points, but you can only assess a user once a day.


----------



## crooks.a (4 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yes to the first, but I believe I'd already fixed the second... for new entries, not for existing log entries.
> 
> Edit: I'd give you points, but you can only assess a user once a day.


Oh, okay. That would explain why it is still blue. Thanks.


----------



## bdave (5 Oct 2010)

Using this:

(1440 - 2 * Initiative ) / Max CR

I get: (1440 - 2*52)/194 = (1440-104)/194 = 1336/194 = 6.886
or 6 minutes and 52 seconds.
Yet my timer says 7 minutes 10.
Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (6 Oct 2010)

Did the game thunder in?  I can't seem to access it.


----------



## navymich (6 Oct 2010)

My PER says my initiative is 30 however on my initiative medal it says I only have 15.  And no, I'm not currently using any bonus credits that are only effective for a certain amount of time.


----------



## armyvern (6 Oct 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> My PER says my initiative is 30 however on my initiative medal it says I only have 15.  And no, I'm not currently using any bonus credits that are only effective for a certain amount of time.



I think it's that you've only actually spent 15MPs 'buying' initiative, but - for timer & PER purposes - each one of those 15 equals "2" minutes ... or 30 if you double your 15.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (6 Oct 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> My PER says my initiative is 30 however on my initiative medal it says I only have 15.  And no, I'm not currently using any bonus credits that are only effective for a certain amount of time.



I think it's because he doubled the effect of initiate. So on your initiative file is "how much" initiatve you gained whereas on your medal is "how many times you put 1 point into initiative".


----------



## crooks.a (6 Oct 2010)

I just came up with a good idea. Maybe you could add a care package to the game that gets issued when the daily MP bonus is issued. It would be randomly awarded (say, to 5% of the AO members), and it would provide bonuses in AtD/Initiative/CR/Reputation for x hours.

So, you're one of the lucky 5% who gets a care package tonight, and in reward, you receive +10 initiative for 24 hours, and +10 AtD for 24 hours (the amounts could also be randomly generated).

Another idea that sprouted for that is having another tab at the top of the page called Timmies. At Timmies, you could go buy a Honey Cruller, or a Double Double which also give you some sort of bonus, but less (so maybe +1 initiative for 24 hours). Timmies could unlock at level 15 or something.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (7 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> I just came up with a good idea. Maybe you could add a care package to the game that gets issued when the daily MP bonus is issued. It would be randomly awarded (say, to 5% of the AO members), and it would provide bonuses in AtD/Initiative/CR/Reputation for x hours.
> 
> So, you're one of the lucky 5% who gets a care package tonight, and in reward, you receive +10 initiative for 24 hours, and +10 AtD for 24 hours (the amounts could also be randomly generated).
> 
> Another idea that sprouted for that is having another tab at the top of the page called Timmies. At Timmies, you could go buy a Honey Cruller, or a Double Double which also give you some sort of bonus, but less (so maybe +1 initiative for 24 hours). Timmies could unlock at level 15 or something.



This should be in suggestions not problems & bugs.


----------



## crooks.a (7 Oct 2010)

Whoops. I clicked on the wrong thread... I'll repost this there. Can a mod delete the one here?


----------



## Veovius (7 Oct 2010)

Hi, quick question...

Does the army.ca "1 hour online" MP bonus work?  I haven't noticed it in the game, or on the forums at all.


----------



## bdave (7 Oct 2010)

I would like the ability to sell items to be in :crybaby:
If not that, then at least the ability to bring your receipt to the store and bring back your most recent purchase.
Nothing more annoying than to buy supplies for a mission, find out that you're missing 5 MilPoints for the 2nd or 3rd part of the purchase and now you're stuck with 2MilPoints.

Or maybe when you try to purchase something, if you don't have enough MilPoints for *all of it* "Not enough MilPoints to complete purchase".


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Oct 2010)

Good feedback guys! I like the care package idea... definitely taking some notes on that one.  I'll also see what I can do about the item purchases too. The game was carefully designed to be balanced, so a major change like selling items back could cause an unexpected imbalance.



			
				bdave said:
			
		

> Using this:
> 
> (1440 - 2 * Initiative ) / Max CR
> 
> ...



Your problem was the same as Mich's... Initiative is shown as the number of minutes knocked off your timer, not the "point" value of the stat. So having a 52 there means you have an initiative of 26.

That's confusing, so I've fixed it. It now displays the base value (26) instead of trying to be 'smart' and showing the timer (00:52).


----------



## armyvern (7 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ...Your problem was ...



is that I'm addicted.

Total Play Time: 4 days 01:14:48 

LMAO.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Oct 2010)

The title on the tabs in Firefox is showing the web address instead of "Afghan Operations on Facebook" on the following tabs: Training, AOR, Medals, Stats.

Its an intermittent problem for me, seems like its loading the title twice. The proper title will show, then go to loading, and show the web address.


----------



## crooks.a (7 Oct 2010)

It seems that some people are linking more than one Facebook account, causing MP bonuses in the thousands.

Use this as an example: http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=100000094136041

I'm not sure if this is a bug that is happening, or if these users are just somehow linking multiple Facebook accounts with their Milnet account, but it seems that it is common (the top four earners today have linked accounts more than once).


----------



## armyvern (7 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> ...
> I'm not sure if this is a bug that is happening, or if these users are just somehow linking multiple Facebook accounts with their Milnet account, but it seems that it is common (the top four earners today have linked accounts more than once).



Wow!! 

HUGE glitch there & not just today ...

 :-X


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Oct 2010)

Thanks Alex, I believe I've plugged that hole. Tomorrow I'll go through the logs and adjust those who managed to exploit it, especially if it looks like it was purposeful.


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Oct 2010)

AAAAAAHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!

I've been waiting hours now for my CR to refill so I can advance....and after building up to where I had "enough".....stupid me, failed to read the numbers....I need 35 points for that mission, not 30.....another 38 minutes to wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Oct 2010)

At last!  

Now I can go to bed.....

NS


----------



## crooks.a (8 Oct 2010)

The Terms & Conditions and Privacy links give me a 404 error.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Oct 2010)

Thanks... fixed!


----------



## armyvern (8 Oct 2010)

Am getting the following error message when trying to recce the FOB at Spin Boldak ...

[Edited to remove your facebook ID, just in case  ]


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Oct 2010)

Already fixed.


----------



## Chappie (8 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks Alex, I believe I've plugged that hole. Tomorrow I'll go through the logs and adjust those who managed to exploit it, especially if it looks like it was purposeful.



First of all kudos for a great game.  :nod:
Is it possible I got "adjusted" when you were fixing the exploit above?
I was sure I had 909 MP last night when I logged off but when I signed back on today I was down to 409. I've only linked my own personal FB account.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (8 Oct 2010)

Chappie said:
			
		

> First of all kudos for a great game.  :nod:
> Is it possible I got "adjusted" when you were fixing the exploit above?
> I was sure I had 909 MP last night when I logged off but when I signed back on today I was down to 409. I've only linked my own personal FB account.



You linked it twice that's why you were adjusted down one -500.


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (9 Oct 2010)

I have just noticed something wrong with the milpoints as well.  I had the -500 as well, I asked mike to fix my account earlier today, had issues linking.  Afterwards, because I was in the negative coupled with the addictive nature of this game, I purchased $5 worth and my account went from being in the negative to 1050.  Just then when I logged in the whole site seemed to hang so I tried a couple of times and my midpoints were adjusted again.  It seems like I got the daily 50 three times.  Mike if you could subtract 361 for when my account reset to 1050 after the purchase and remove the extra 100 for the daily accounting error, for a total of 461 it would be appreciated.  It's the honest thing to do.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Oct 2010)

Captsapper said:
			
		

> I have just noticed something wrong with the milpoints as well.  I had the -500 as well, I asked mike to fix my account earlier today, had issues linking.  Afterwards, because I was in the negative coupled with the addictive nature of this game, I purchased $5 worth and my account went from being in the negative to 1050.  Just then when I logged in the whole site seemed to hang so I tried a couple of times and my midpoints were adjusted again.  It seems like I got the daily 50 three times.  Mike if you could subtract 361 for when my account reset to 1050 after the purchase and remove the extra 100 for the daily accounting error, for a total of 461 it would be appreciated.  It's the honest thing to do.



If only everyone in the world were honest like this.... to help with the points you're losing, I sent you 150.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Oct 2010)

Chappie said:
			
		

> First of all kudos for a great game.  :nod:
> Is it possible I got "adjusted" when you were fixing the exploit above?
> I was sure I had 909 MP last night when I logged off but when I signed back on today I was down to 409. I've only linked my own personal FB account.



Hi Chappie,

Thanks for the positive feedback.  The adjustment was that in some cases, people were able to get the link bonus more than once. I'm sure it was accidental more often than not. If you look at your history:

http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=38495

You can see the 2 x 500 MilPoints near the bottom, and you can also see the adjustment for -500 near the top.



			
				Captsapper said:
			
		

> I have just noticed something wrong with the milpoints as well.  I had the -500 as well, I asked mike to fix my account earlier today, had issues linking.  Afterwards, because I was in the negative coupled with the addictive nature of this game, I purchased $5 worth and my account went from being in the negative to 1050.  Just then when I logged in the whole site seemed to hang so I tried a couple of times and my midpoints were adjusted again.  It seems like I got the daily 50 three times.  Mike if you could subtract 361 for when my account reset to 1050 after the purchase and remove the extra 100 for the daily accounting error, for a total of 461 it would be appreciated.  It's the honest thing to do.



I appreciate the honesty! Looking through your log, I could only see 2 x50 MilPoints that were incorrect. It's a bit of an odd thing, but points you buy are protected, and even if you have a negative balance when you buy them, your protected points will not be affected.

E.G. if you had -300 and purchasee 1050 points, your balance would immediately show as 1050. One those 1050 protected points were drained, your old -300 balance would show again. If, in the mean time, you'd earned 300 or more points, they would bring your 'unprotected' balance back up above zero. Confusing, I know. 

At this point, you have 1,567 MilPoints, 827 are protected (left over from your purchase) and 740 are 'regular'.


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Oct 2010)

The M777 costs 1900MP, while a LAVIII is only 1200MP. Is this a typo, or just adjusted as the 777 becomes unlocked at a higher level?


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Oct 2010)

Also, when training an item and it reaches a new level, the Train Again button still has the old CR cost:

Increased Proficiency with Map of Afghanistan
Map of Afghanistan Map of Afghanistan by 13. Now Level 6 (0%).

Train again (-5CR)


----------



## Chappie (10 Oct 2010)

My mistake I apologize.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (10 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Also, when training an item and it reaches a new level, the Train Again button still has the old CR cost:
> 
> Increased Proficiency with Map of Afghanistan
> Map of Afghanistan Map of Afghanistan by 13. Now Level 6 (0%).
> ...



If you hit the old CR cost button to train again it will still charge the new CR cost. (Hitting -4 when your at 5 will charge -5)


----------



## navymich (10 Oct 2010)

Mike, it seems that the multiple linking ability is still happening as seen here: http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=1444033824


----------



## SevenSixTwo (10 Oct 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Mike, it seems that the multiple linking ability is still happening as seen here: http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=1444033824



Seems to be a pretty wide spread bug.


----------



## bdave (11 Oct 2010)

edit: Nevermind. Seems it comes and goes.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> The M777 costs 1900MP, while a LAVIII is only 1200MP. Is this a typo, or just adjusted as the 777 becomes unlocked at a higher level?



Neither. Actual cost of a M777 is $1.9M USD, so this is a steal! 

Still, I've adjusted the price downward to make life a little easier...



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Also, when training an item and it reaches a new level, the Train Again button still has the old CR cost:
> 
> Increased Proficiency with Map of Afghanistan
> Map of Afghanistan Map of Afghanistan by 13. Now Level 6 (0%).
> ...



That one I'm not sure how to get around... when the button is saved to your log, it's not clear if your training will take you to the next tier or not. I may just have to live with that as there are bigger fish to fry for now...

I think I've also closed the loop on the multiple link bonus too. I'm not sure how I missed it the first time around, but clearly I thought I had it and did not! Thanks for your vigilance!


----------



## rifleman (12 Oct 2010)

Are you only able to claim one medal incentive for a specified period? I took one for 100 CE then couldn't claim any of the +% attention or reputation incentives


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Oct 2010)

You only have 46 MP, most incentives start at 50 MP to claim.


----------



## rifleman (12 Oct 2010)

Doh! I wasn't paying attention to it costing MP tks


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Oct 2010)

Now he's at 44!!!!


----------



## navymich (12 Oct 2010)

Mike, are you playing with ghost accounts to see what happens with MPs?  http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=1649130041


----------



## Trinity (13 Oct 2010)

2010-10-13 01:03:35 Ooooh, Shiny! incentive purchased for 50. You have earned +5% Situational Awareness for 12 hours as a reward for 15 Unique Pieces of Equipment Owned.

Situational Awareness (SA):
Increases chance of Mission success	5	+0 (11:48:45)                


 Plus zero????

Edit  - here's a pic


----------



## crooks.a (13 Oct 2010)

Trinity said:
			
		

> 2010-10-13 01:03:35 Ooooh, Shiny! incentive purchased for 50. You have earned +5% Situational Awareness for 12 hours as a reward for 15 Unique Pieces of Equipment Owned.
> 
> Situational Awareness (SA):
> Increases chance of Mission success	5	+0 (11:48:45)



5 * 0.05 (5%) = 0.25

5 + 0.25 = 5.25

Rounding 5.25 brings it down to 5, and thus, creating a gain of 0.

I personally recommend saving those percentage medals for when you have a lot, or else it's useless.


----------



## josh54243 (13 Oct 2010)

Does posting to the wall work or did I just adjust my application levels too high?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Oct 2010)

Mich, That wasn't me, looks like I have some issues to resolve here. 

John, posting to your wall should work... it has for me in the past, and the app should only need basic rights to do so. Are you having problems with the promotion posts?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Oct 2010)

Well, that loophole is now closed.... thanks. Now to clean up the abusers.


----------



## Trinity (13 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> I personally recommend saving those percentage medals for when you have a lot, or else it's useless.



Thanks... but what I did was cash in 7 medals at once (all small ones) in order to get Claimed medal incentives for having 30 medals which provided 1000 experience.... and I was about 1000 experience short of leveling up.  So I cashed in a whack of medals.  So it wasn't quite useless after all.


----------



## josh54243 (13 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Mich, That wasn't me, looks like I have some issues to resolve here.
> 
> John, posting to your wall should work... it has for me in the past, and the app should only need basic rights to do so. Are you having problems with the promotion posts?



Yeah, it's the promotion posts. I might have changed something in my settings that prevents apps from posting, I'll double check


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Oct 2010)

Just having a glance at the roster tonight and I noticed that RJK has collected 4,294,967,280 Int. WTF??? Four BILLION Int at Rank 9. I'm obviously doing something wrong.  ;D


----------



## crooks.a (14 Oct 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Just having a glance at the roster tonight and I noticed that RJK has collected 4,294,967,280 Int. WTF??? Four BILLION Int at Rank 9. I'm obviously doing something wrong.  ;D


4,294,967,280 is the maximum number for an unsigned integer in a MySQL database (which is what the game runs off of), so he found some sort of loophole to give himself as much Int as he wants.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (15 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> 4,294,967,280 is the maximum number for an unsigned integer in a MySQL database (which is what the game runs off of), so he found some sort of loophole to give himself as much Int as he wants.



Hmmm.  So, he's going to get punted and banned from the game for cheating then?


----------



## JesseWZ (15 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> 4,294,967,280 is the maximum number for an unsigned integer in a MySQL database (which is what the game runs off of), so he found some sort of loophole to give himself as much Int as he wants.



So thats the point at which Puckchaser must throw in the towel.


----------



## bdave (15 Oct 2010)

I think you should take his intelligence value, and distribute it to everyone  ;D
Seems fair to me.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Oct 2010)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> So thats the point at which Puckchaser must throw in the towel.



I'll be CDS before I collect that much!


----------



## crooks.a (15 Oct 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  So, he's going to get punted and banned from the game for cheating then?


Yeah, basically.


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Oct 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  So, he's going to get punted and banned from the game for cheating then?



Or it could be a glitch in the game and no fault of his. Let's not rush to ban him before we know further details.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Oct 2010)

As ModlrMike pointed out, it's just as likely a glitch that wasn't exploited on purpose. Looks like the guy didn't burn up much of the Int he gained as he's only on dossier #4. (That's 50 Int total.) I did drop the int back down where it should be, and changed the game not to do that again.

So no harm, no foul. Thanks for finding the issue.


----------



## navymich (17 Oct 2010)

I just cashed in my MP spent medal to earn 50% equipment proficiency.  Afterward, I looked at my equipment on my trg tab to find that several of them remained on the same level but now have a percentage of greater then 100%.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Oct 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> I just cashed in my MP spent medal to earn 50% equipment proficiency.  Afterward, I looked at my equipment on my trg tab to find that several of them remained on the same level but now have a percentage of greater then 100%.



Yep, you just have to train them once and it will carry over and properly calculate it. Or do a mission where it requires the equipment.


----------



## crooks.a (17 Oct 2010)

Just a minor spelling error with the level 4 "Total Equipment Owned" medal:

It is called "Logistic Addict". Shouldn't it be "Logistik" for Logistik Unicorp?


----------



## armyvern (17 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> Just a minor spelling error with the level 4 "Total Equipment Owned" medal:
> 
> It is called "Logistic Addict". Shouldn't it be "Logistik" for Logistik Unicorp?



I wouldn't think so; the last time I checked, Logistik-Unicorp only supplied DEU kit & accoutrements - nothing operational. All your operational kit comes via the CF through your friendly (debateable) neighbourhood *Logistic* Branch sup tech.


----------



## crooks.a (17 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I wouldn't think so; the last time I checked, Logistik-Unicorp only supplied DEU kit & accoutrements - nothing operational. All your operational kit comes via the CF through your friendly (debateable) neighbourhood *Logistic* Branch sup tech.


Yeah, but we all know that AO is all about the DEUs. Who wouldn't want to meet at Timmies in their DEUs?


----------



## BlueJingo (18 Oct 2010)

A bit of a problem here...

I was at (39,968CE / 41,984CE) and now it only shows 2016, even after I passed a trg mission... it didn't add my points... 
so like dummy I tried again... and failed the next mission.. :S doh!

Why does my real CE not show in the coloured bar??


----------



## navymich (18 Oct 2010)

Jingo said:
			
		

> A bit of a problem here...
> 
> I was at (39,968CE / 41,984CE) and now it only shows 2016, even after I passed a trg mission... it didn't add my points...
> so like dummy I tried again... and failed the next mission.. :S doh!
> ...



The number in the coloured bar (2016 in your case), is the amount of CE that you require to get to the next level.

BTW, thank you for this Mike.  I'm working on a math course at the moment, so my calculator is handy, but this is definitely more helpful then having to figure out "how much more".


----------



## BlueJingo (18 Oct 2010)

Thanks Airmich 

... but I still didn't get that credit for the mission i was at 2016...and after I passed a trg mission it was still at 2016....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Oct 2010)

I changed things up a bit. It used to show your current CE total in the blue bar. Now it shows your current total and the total to get to the next level above the bar, and in the bar itself it shows how many you need to level up.

I.E. mine shows:

(53,851CE / 53,900CE)
49

Because I have just 49 CE before I level up again, and my current total is 53,851. The number above the bar will go up each time you successfully complete a mission, but the number in the bar will go down. Once the number in the bar hits zero, you level up.

You said in your original post, it was a "trg mission", but note that training on equipment doesn't give you CE, only conducting Missions will get you that... and only if you pass. 

mich, I thought I fixed that issue... but looking through some numbers, it's clear I haven't.  Back to the drawing board I guess!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Oct 2010)

mich, there was indeed a problem and it's fixed now. Should all be working the next time you view your training screen.


Cheers and thanks
Mike


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Oct 2010)

Dunno if its a bug or typo, but:

Level 5: Cleared The Hitlist
50 Int Dossiers Completed
Incentive: +100 Reputation (1,000)
25 / 51 (49%)

Need 51 Dossiers but the title implies I'll have cleared the list at 50.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Oct 2010)

Thank God for Puckchaser.  Finding all the bugs that most of us couldn't hope to see for another two months!  ;D


----------



## navymich (18 Oct 2010)

Thanks Zip, how quickly you forget about me!  I know, PC is finding alot too, but give me some credit here!  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Oct 2010)

Thanks PC, that was a typo... it's now fixed.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Oct 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Thanks Zip, how quickly you forget about me!  I know, PC is finding alot too, but give me some credit here!  ;D



Oh, I remember you, just from the real Sandbox, not the electronic one


----------



## Trinity (20 Oct 2010)

The game was down as well as Army.ca  

When I did get to log on once the site(s) were back up I screen gave me the daily Mil Point allotment twice....


2010-10-20 03:41:05	Trinity	
100
	Afghan Operations: Danger Pay collected for playing today: 50 Subscriber Bonus: +50
2010-10-20 03:33:55	Trinity	
100
	Afghan Operations: Danger Pay collected for playing today: 50 Subscriber Bonus: +50


----------



## dangerboy (20 Oct 2010)

That is strange as I just looked at my activity History and it does not show up like that.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Oct 2010)

Trinity, did it actually add the +50 twice? Sometimes events appear in the log multiple times but only apply once.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (20 Oct 2010)

I tried collecting +10% mission profiency today and it didn't work at all. The mission %'s didn't move at all. Any chance I could get the medal back or the mission profiency added?


----------



## Trinity (20 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Trinity, did it actually add the +50 twice? Sometimes events appear in the log multiple times but only apply once.



Yeah.. I took a screen shot for you... and then was too lazy to post it so (it was late) I did a cut and paste job instead.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo, I've undone your medal purchase and changed the code... if you want to give it another try, I'm hoping it will work a bit better this time.

Trinity, thanks for the clarification, I'll check into it.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## SevenSixTwo (20 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> SevenSixTwo, I've undone your medal purchase and changed the code... if you want to give it another try, I'm hoping it will work a bit better this time.
> 
> Trinity, thanks for the clarification, I'll check into it.
> 
> ...



I tried it again and it still didn't work :-(. Can you undo the medal purchase again? Sorry for the hassle I guess I will just wait until the code is fixed.


----------



## armyvern (20 Oct 2010)

Glitch or typo??

Mike, I just claimed the Level 50 Rank "Chief Cook" medal to "increase unlocked mission proficiency by 20%":



> 2010-10-20 21:32:58 Chief Cook incentive purchased for 100. You have earned Increase unlocked mission proficiency by 20% as a reward for Rank 50.



I then checked my stats as before I claimed it, I had 14 missions at level 5, and a further 11 missions sitting at level 4 (+20%) status. I did that because, by my calculations, getting those 11 up to 20% of level 4 would mean that when I claimed my medal - an increase of 20% would bump them all up to level 15 which would allow me to claim the "mission level" medal quoted below. It did not. Sad panda ... I have been patiently waiting for 11 levels now to get those 11 missions up to the 4.25 level required to have that 20% increase pay dividends when I claimed it. 

What actually occured was that it only raised the single level 4 by 20%. IE: One that was bar-filled at 19% of level 4 was raised up to being 39% bar-filled for level 4.

So, by my figuring, it doesn't really raise the entire mission proficiency by 20% ... only the current bar by 20%. I'd have waited to claim it otherwise. If that's not a system glitch (meaning that it is incorrectly calculating only the bar at play instead of all your entire levels of mission previously completed), perhaps a changing of the name of the "incentive earned" by the medal is in order to clarify?

My log; I've highlighted an example:



> 2010-10-20 21:32:58 Chief Cook incentive purchased for 100. You have earned Increase unlocked mission proficiency by 20% as a reward for Rank 50.
> 2010-10-20 21:32:33 Mission Successful: Repel a concerted attack on the FOB (-72CR, +780CE)
> Equipment Consumed:
> 
> ...





> Level 1: Getting The Hang Of This
> Level 5+ on 1 Mission
> Incentive: +5% Reputation for 12 hours
> Level 2: Mission: Possible
> ...



What am I missing? Or am I figuring this out all wrong?  ???


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Oct 2010)

Ohhhhh......

That's not pretty.

I understood that medal to mean that it would add 20 to your proficiency level on the missions....ie, if you were at Level 1, 10 Proficiency, it would increase you to 30 proficiency.

Looking at the way it sounds like it's been applied it's taking that Level 1, 10 Prof, and adding 20% of the 10, so your new total would be 12 prof on that mission.

:-(

Then again, looking at it the way you are, that makes even more sense, where it's the TOTAL prof, including the already attained levels.  

So, someone at level 5, prof 0 would get 20% of that, or in other words, an entire extra level out of it.

THAT sounds like a good reward....the way it turned out sounds as though it's not nearly the reward even I thought it to be.  :-(

Sad Pandas all around....

NS


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Oct 2010)

It seemed to work for me. I have missions I've never attempted at 20%.


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Oct 2010)




----------



## NavyShooter (20 Oct 2010)

Oh yeah,

That reminds me, I claimed the "Benefactor" Level 3 medal today for a MP balance of over 10K, and when I got the 25 CR's added to my max level, I only got the increase in CR's, I didn't get the CR's to use at that time....

IE, when you get Merit points, every time you add a CR, your CR's actually increase, both in the max level, and in the number onhand.  

I claimed the medal incentive, with about 15 CR's, and while my max climbed, I didn't get the 25 CR's....was I supposed to?

NS


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Oct 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I claimed the medal incentive, with about 15 CR's, and while my max climbed, I didn't get the 25 CR's....was I supposed to?



If it says "+xx Max Combat Readiness" it will not give you the points instantly, just add them to your top end and lower your regen timer.


----------



## armyvern (20 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> It seemed to work for me. I have missions I've never attempted at 20%.



Right. 

Increasing an unlocked but never played mission by 20% does equal a level now at 20% of level one.

But, increasing a level 4.25 mission by 20% "total mission proficiency" should increase that mission proficiency by 20% (or to Level 5). 20% of levels 1, 2, 3 and the 1/4 of level 4 has 20% "total mission proficiency" equaling a bump up to level 5. That would be a 20% increase in my "total mission proficiency". That's the issue ... it only increases the bar by 20%, NOT the total already played & earned "mission proficiency" by 20%.

See where I am going with this?


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (21 Oct 2010)

I just got issued 7x danger pay for today.

Perhaps I could keep it for being so honest.  ;D


Also: If you refresh the page right after you buy something (eg: equipment)  your purchase being doubled (including spending double the MP). I just bough 561 double-doubles, while only wanting 187 (for the daily challenge), after stupidly pressing the resfrsh button a few times.


----------



## crooks.a (21 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Right.
> 
> Increasing an unlocked but never played mission by 20% does equal a level now at 20% of level one.
> 
> ...


NO! Don't do this. This would unnecessarily bump up mission progression. I don't want to have to use 1x POL for a mission then have it suddenly bumped up to 5x.


----------



## armyvern (21 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> NO! Don't do this. This would unnecessarily bump up mission progression. I don't want to have to use 1x POL for a mission then have it suddenly bumped up to 5x.



Then you may as well quit "progressing" in, and playing, the game right now. If you don't want to raise your levels or progress, spending MPs, ... why are you even bothering?? I'd rather have that 20% bonus without having to spend those (MORE!!!) MPs playing my way there - that's what "earning an incentive" is all about; it's a bonus and less MPs to get there via earning that incentive. Else why bother claiming the incentive, or playing, at all?

This makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## crooks.a (21 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Then you may as well quit "progressing" in, and playing, the game right now. If you don't want to raise your levels or progress, spending MPs, ... why are you even bothering?? I'd rather have that 20% bonus without having to spend those (MORE!!!) MPs playing my way there - that's what "earning an incentive" is all about; it's a bonus and less MPs to get there via earning that incentive. Else why bother claiming the incentive, or playing, at all?
> 
> This makes no sense whatsoever.


Increasing the mission progression is fine, but increasing the mission progression as a percentage of what is already there could get out of scale.

Example, current method:

Mission progression is level 4, 41% (441%).

Purchase incentive.

Mission progression is now level 4, 61% (461%).


Example, suggested method:

Mission progression is level 4, 41% (441%).

Purchase incentive.

Mission progression is now level 5, 29% (529%).


I believe that it could get out of hand once we get to missions that we would continue doing as they hit higher levels (Timmies @ level 13 for myself). If the system did change in the sense that it would increase overall progression by a factor of x%, then I think that the numbers would have to be lowered.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (21 Oct 2010)

When you attempt to attack a target which you have unlocked but don't have enough CR the text that pops up could use some TLC, it currently appeaser like this.



> You need 15 Combat Readiness and


to take down Mawlawi Nanai!


----------



## armyvern (21 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> Increasing the mission progression is fine, but increasing the mission progression as a percentage of what is already there could get out of scale.
> 
> Example, current method:
> 
> ...



This STILL makes no sense.

It is a ONE time award. It's not like it's going to increase your missions by 20% each and every time you do them after that.

Personally, I have progressed enough levels in this game by now to clearly understand that you MUST increase your levels and proficiency on missions to succeed at it. I would much rather claim that 20% incentive (one time) and gain that 20% "TOTAL mission proficiency" using a tonne less MilPoints than it would take to "play" your way to that level (5!! - that's it - that's "far" from that you are going to HAVE to get to anyway. Fill 'yer boots though ... don't claim yours if you don't want to. We obviously have a different game strategies going, but when I claim an incentive that, to me, says "Increase unlocked mission proficiencies by 20%" that's what I expect to get ... not what actually turned out to be "increase the *current* level bar by 20%" (my levels 1, 2 and 3 were unlocked too, but I did not get any 20% increase for all that earned mission proficiency). That's why I suggested that Mike change the name of it; it's misleading. What's done is done & I have no issues with that and we'll all get awarded it the same way, but the description of what will actually occur should match the description of what is being "offered up".

Oh, and on the Timmies front ... if you actually progressed in missions ... you'd find that wasting time getting to level 13 on Timmies for a gain of a mere 5 MPs over what it cost you to do the mission in the first place ... does not pay dividends to the effect of being a mere level 3 somewhere else:



> Round up prisoners after a jailbreak -98CR, +1,718CE
> 9x LUVW (G-Wagen)
> 30x Zap Strap Handcuffs
> 15x CS Gas Grenade (Tear Gas)
> ...


----------



## crooks.a (21 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ...


Perhaps the mission progression is more important in missions at your level. My missions are mostly sitting in the high-80%/low-90% range (new ones as well), so I don't exactly need the higher levels. If I were at level 60, it would likely play a bigger role.

I do agree that the title is misleading though. Apologies for misinterpreting your post.

Right now, I'm doing a lot of Timmies missions because I have about 4000 cups of Timmies and 140 AtD, so it's a very inexpensive (CR-wise), and effective way to gather Int.


Anyway, as this topic is about Problems and Bugs, I do have something here:

*I just noticed a small issue in the Roster.

When I try to sort the list by Situational Awareness, it actually sorts by Initiative. It seems that the link for the SA sorting is "...sort=2" while it should actually be "...sort=3".*


----------



## armyvern (21 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> Perhaps the mission progression is more important in missions at your level. My missions are mostly sitting in the high-80%/low-90% range (new ones as well), so I don't exactly need the higher levels. If I were at level 60, it would likely play a bigger role.



That's an issue with your setting levels for SA, reputation, ATD etc because I am currently at level 61 (& about half way through that to level 62) ... and I have not had any missions to date where my success probabilities were less than mid-90 and higher precent - even up here at this rank in level 5 missions. You'll need to use merit points to adjust them a tad to even out and increase your chances for success.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Oct 2010)

I have 2 +Max CR incentives running right now, Nowhere Man and Introduction not required. That's +67 Max CR. My timer has stayed at 3 mins, 11 seconds, even though the spreadsheet calculator says I should be at 2:45. I do have the proper max CR, but my timer is not going down as it should.


----------



## Task (21 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I have 2 +Max CR incentives running right now, Nowhere Man and Introduction not required. That's +67 Max CR. My timer has stayed at 3 mins, 11 seconds, even though the spreadsheet calculator says I should be at 2:45. I do have the proper max CR, but my timer is not going down as it should.



I noticed that yesterday for me as well. I unfortunately was banking on the increased regen time to time Quelling the insurgents and levelling... Don't think Ill ever catch you now


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Oct 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> I noticed that yesterday for me as well. I unfortunately was banking on the increased regen time to time Quelling the insurgents and levelling... Don't think Ill ever catch you now



Hopefully Mike'll give us a little credit for it when the bug gets fixed. I'm slowly trying to keep Grim at bay, didn't help that I failed 3 missions at 177CR a pop yesterday.


----------



## Trinity (21 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Hopefully Mike'll give us a little credit for it when the bug gets fixed. I'm slowly trying to keep Grim at bay, didn't help that I failed 3 missions at 177CR a pop yesterday.



Sad Panda!!!!


I failed back to back missions that were 95% today.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Oct 2010)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I failed back to back missions that were 95% today.



Mine's only 80% so I'm just unlucky.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Oct 2010)

Wow... thanks for the feedback guys, and sorry for the misunderstandings!

Vern, I think you've figured out that my wording on the mission (and equipment) incentives was confusing. +20% means 20% is added to your total, not 20% of your total is added to your total. See, I'm confusing things again. 

At any rate, I've changed the wording to be a bit more clear. It may seem like +20 isn't great, but if you have a lot of unlocked equipment, that can add up. More importantly, the top tier is +5 levels (+500%) for all equipment, which would add 5% to your success rating _ for every piece of equipment used_ on a mission. So if it requires 4 types of equipment, post incentive you'll have +20% chance of success at the highest tier.

I have good news and bad news on the Max CR incentives and the regen timer... it shows wrong on your PER, but the correct value is used for calculating your countdown. I.E. in your case, when you regenerated a point, the timer would have actually been set to 2:45, even though it shows 3:11 on your PER. So the good news is it's a display problem, the bad news is, you shouldn't need a top up.

Crooks, I've fixed the sorting problem on the roster too.

Whew! I appreciate all the feedback, and we will (hopefully) get to a stable point sooner or later!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Oct 2010)

Update: I've fixed the display on the PER.


----------



## Task (21 Oct 2010)

Hi Mike,

 (2010-10-19 12:48:08 Introduction Not Required incentive purchased for 100. You have earned +10% Combat Readiness for 24 hours as a reward for Reputation Reaches 100.) 
When I bought that medal it upgraded my total CR avail. But I bought the medals when I didn't have any credits and I did not get anymore, is it supposed to work like that?

ie  0/100 CR   ---> buy medal 0/110
or should it be
0/100 CR ---> buy medal 10/110


----------



## Task (21 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Hopefully Mike'll give us a little credit for it when the bug gets fixed. I'm slowly trying to keep Grim at bay, didn't help that I failed 3 missions at 177CR a pop yesterday.



Iv'e now chosen an easier(?) goal Airmich. Airmich appears to have the same tactics as me so maybe I will not catch up until the bottle neck at your rank


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I have good news and bad news on the Max CR incentives and the regen timer... it shows wrong on your PER, but the correct value is used for calculating your countdown. I.E. in your case, when you regenerated a point, the timer would have actually been set to 2:45, even though it shows 3:11 on your PER. So the good news is it's a display problem, the bad news is, you shouldn't need a top up.



Not a bad news at all, just happy its working and only a minor typo. Thanks again Mike!

Task: When you get to where I am, its 16,000 CE to level. One HVT mission using int does about 1/3rd of that amount. Definitely slows to a grind.


----------



## Task (21 Oct 2010)

I'm pretty high in HVT index. My next HVT will  give me 12.5K. The killer for me though, is the MP to pay for the low level mission equipment. Lol I can't even afford a timmies right now


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Oct 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> Hi Mike,
> 
> (2010-10-19 12:48:08 Introduction Not Required incentive purchased for 100. You have earned +10% Combat Readiness for 24 hours as a reward for Reputation Reaches 100.)
> When I bought that medal it upgraded my total CR avail. But I bought the medals when I didn't have any credits and I did not get anymore, is it supposed to work like that?
> ...



Just checked the code, and it should add 10% of your Max CR. So if you're at 0/100, you should be at 0/110 after collecting it.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Oct 2010)

Does the game suffer frequent, short crashes?  I routinely cannot either log on to it or when the screen is flipping/refreshing I get a blank generic Facebook page?  Or is it likely at my end?  Nothing else seems to not be working for me. ???

Okay, further to my last, now when I try to launch an op I get this:

Please log in to or authorize Facebook before proceeding

If I wasn't logged in, I wouldn't be trying to engage in ops!!!   :-\


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Oct 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Does the game suffer frequent, short crashes?  I routinely cannot either log on to it or when the screen is flipping/refreshing I get a blank generic Facebook page?  Or is it likely at my end?  Nothing else seems to not be working for me. ???



That happens to me every day ~8PM PST, simultaneously I get a 'can not connect to server' screen when trying to go to army.ca.


----------



## navymich (22 Oct 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Does the game suffer frequent, short crashes?  I routinely cannot either log on to it or when the screen is flipping/refreshing I get a blank generic Facebook page?  Or is it likely at my end?  Nothing else seems to not be working for me. ???



ZC, I was just getting ready to post the same thing.  As I go between tabs I either get a blank white page, or the "Please log in to or authorize facebook before proceeding."  I have had that before, but it will then always go to a page to have me put my password in.  Now it just goes back to the same page or blank.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Oct 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> ZC, I was just getting ready to post the same thing.  As I go between tabs I either get a blank white page, or the "Please log in to or authorize facebook before proceeding."  I have had that before, but it will then always go to a page to have me put my password in.  Now it just goes back to the same page or blank.



Okay, then its not just me.  Good.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Oct 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> ZC, I was just getting ready to post the same thing.  As I go between tabs I either get a blank white page, or the "Please log in to or authorize facebook before proceeding."  I have had that before, but it will then always go to a page to have me put my password in.  Now it just goes back to the same page or blank.



exact same thing happening to me now.


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (22 Oct 2010)

Actually, I am unable to log into Facebook right now.  I dont think it is the game this time.


----------



## Task (22 Oct 2010)

Captsapper said:
			
		

> Actually, I am unable to log into Facebook right now.  I dont think it is the game this time.



I can log into FB just not the game.


----------



## navymich (22 Oct 2010)

I was able to get on once in awhile to do a mission, but each time I did the mission instead of showing me my result, it went to either the white page or the "authorize" page.  So I have stopped trying for now because I have no idea if I am winning or losing!

I am able to get onto FB and interact on there with no problems.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (22 Oct 2010)

It seems to be fully working for me now.


EDIT: Spoke too soon...   Perhaps if this keeps up for the rest of the day I will get some of those wasted CR medals.


----------



## HavokFour (22 Oct 2010)

Facebook is currently down, apparently.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Oct 2010)

I'm giving up for now    Hopefully the timer is working fine and I end up with a couple more CR once the thing is defornicated.


----------



## crooks.a (22 Oct 2010)

Now it seems to be working alright. Might just be an on and off thing, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## armyvern (23 Oct 2010)

Just a typo that I noticed:



> Area of Responsibility
> 
> Here you can see an overview of the locations in your current Area of Responsibility (AOR). Each location has an Insurgency Level which can be reduced by helping the local population, building infrastructure, etc. Each of these actions consume Combat Readiness, and will lower the Insurgency Level by varying amounts. Once the Insurgency in an area is under control, a High Value Mission (HVM) may become available. High Value Missions provide much more Combat Experience, and are a key step to accelerated promotion. Insurgency levels automatically rise over time if left unchecked. Once the insurgency has been compltely completely wiped out in a location, it will be 'Locked Down' and will no longer rise.


----------



## Task (23 Oct 2010)

Hi Mike,

I just captured Title: Personal Security Coordinator for Osama Bin Laden  and it jumped me up by 2 levels, but I only received 6MPs and the equivalent Milpoints.  I thought it happened earlier too but I didn't know how to check history at the time. Now I see it happened for sure 55-57.


T


----------



## bdave (24 Oct 2010)

MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKE

I received the "26 successful missions" daily bonus thingy several times.
Fix my account, please.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Oct 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> Hi Mike,
> 
> I just captured Title: Personal Security Coordinator for Osama Bin Laden  and it jumped me up by 2 levels, but I only received 6MPs and the equivalent Milpoints.  I thought it happened earlier too but I didn't know how to check history at the time. Now I see it happened for sure 55-57.



2010-10-22 20:42:21	Task	
118
	Afghan Operations: Promoted to Rank 55
2010-10-22 20:35:01	Task	
114
	Afghan Operations: Promoted to Rank 53

That's from your history, looks like it if you level with 2 ranks in one shot, it only gives you the MP for the second rank.

Also from your history, there's only 2 missions you could be completing to collect your int. I'm on to your sneaky ways.  ;D


----------



## Task (24 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 2010-10-22 20:42:21	Task
> 118
> Afghan Operations: Promoted to Rank 55
> 2010-10-22 20:35:01	Task
> ...



hehe... There is some value doing those 1:1     Thanks for point ting out the other level... But how did you see it, I can't go that far back in my history log?


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Oct 2010)

That's your milpoints activity log on Army.ca. Go to Information -> My milpoints history.


----------



## Task (24 Oct 2010)

Hi Mike found another bug.

I purchased 
Level 1: For A Rainy Day
20 Unspent Merit Points
Incentive: +10 Max Combat Readiness for 12 hours
Level 2: You Gonna Finish That?
40 Unspent Merit Points
Incentive: +20 Max Combat Readiness for 24 hours

But it gave me +50 Max Combat Readiness instead of 30.  I am not complaining though if it takes you say 24 hours or so to fix it 

Or maybe it is just displaying wrong on my timer...


----------



## WrenchBender (24 Oct 2010)

Mike,
Can't claim a couple of medals I am qualified for.
1.  Mil points spent level 3
2.  Total equip owned level 5
Thanks in advance for your help

WrenchBender (in Dubai on the way home)


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Oct 2010)

You won't be able to claim them if you don't have the MP to do it. I sent 300 your way, welcome home.


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Oct 2010)

Sent a few your way too....safe travels.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (24 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You won't be able to claim them if you don't have the MP to do it. I sent 300 your way, welcome home.





			
				WrenchBender said:
			
		

> 1.  Mil points *spent* level 3



One can not un-spend Milpoints, but for the second one that is most likely the case.

EDIT: I just re-read the responses to his question, my mistake.  :boring:


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Oct 2010)

WrenchBender	 -200 	Afghan Operations: Purchased incentive for 20,000 MilPoints Spent Medal.

I see we helped your addiction along.....enjoy!

NS


----------



## WrenchBender (24 Oct 2010)

Gentlemen many thanks from this old Zoomie.
That seems to be the problem, now on its way to being rectified.

WrenchBender


----------



## WrenchBender (24 Oct 2010)

All this time I thought you got those MilPoints as a bonus, not that was what it cost to earn the medal...... DOH!!!!!

WrenchBender :'(


----------



## Task (25 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 2010-10-22 20:42:21	Task
> 118
> Afghan Operations: Promoted to Rank 55
> 2010-10-22 20:35:01	Task
> ...



Hi Mike,

I did it again with level 57 too


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Oct 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> Hi Mike found another bug.
> 
> I purchased
> Level 1: For A Rainy Day
> ...



You're right, you got +10 and +40... I fixed up that incentive. 



			
				Task said:
			
		

> Hi Mike,
> 
> I did it again with level 57 too



I've given you the missing Merit Points and fixed the code so it'll 'do the right thing' next time.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I've given you the missing Merit Points and fixed the code so it'll 'do the right thing' next time.



I'll take merit points too.... I'm pretty sure he was missing milpoints.


----------



## Task (25 Oct 2010)

Thanks Mike, Thanks PC

Sorry to bug you again but I skipped a total of 3 levels, may I have 6 more MPs. I don't mind the missing Mil points but those MP's are gold.

T


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Oct 2010)

He was missing both I imagine, as it was counted as a single promotion each time.

PC I checked your history and you seem to be all caught up. (no double promotions)

Task, you're right, it happened 3 times... Sorry about that!


----------



## Task (25 Oct 2010)

Thanks a lot Mike.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> PC I checked your history and you seem to be all caught up. (no double promotions)



I'm passed the point of leveling with one mission, sadly. Thanks for the quick check though!!


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (25 Oct 2010)

I just received 90 Merit Points for Ranking up to level 18, is that correct? It seems just a tad high.


----------



## bdave (25 Oct 2010)

Haha, I came here to post that.
I just leveled up, and had 354 unused merit points.
I used the 6 I was allotted. Now I have 348.
MIIIIIIIIIKE.  :crybaby: Fix it!


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (25 Oct 2010)

bdave said:
			
		

> I used the 6 I was allotted.



 :-[ I used all of them.


----------



## bdave (25 Oct 2010)

Damn, I don't know what to do.
Be honest, or receive a ridiculous advantage?


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (25 Oct 2010)

Decisions decisions decisions.


----------



## armyvern (25 Oct 2010)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> :-[ I used all of them.



Oh, I'm sure he'll reverse entry those ... I've been saving them to hit the 200 mark for 49 days now ... I'll be damned if such a "glitch" should fall into my lap!! 

Hope your enjoying the "bump" of advantage you are currently enjoying over everyone else due to upping your stuff.

Don't mean to be rude, but that's a -300 from me coming your way. No worries though - that means I'll be losing 300 too to take them away from you.

Moral: Honesty is always the best policy.  

 :blotto:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Oct 2010)

Yikes... that's the difference one wrong letter can make in the code. It's fixed up now and I went back and corrected the player records too. If anyone still finds oddities with their stats please let me know.

And thanks for the honesty!

P.S. Vern, it doesn't cost you to assess someone else's posts... whether you give or deduct points from them.


----------



## armyvern (25 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> P.S. Vern, it doesn't cost you to assess someone else's posts... whether you give or deduct points from them.



Well dang, how long since you've introduced them?? And, here I've always figured whatever I was awarding or deducting to someone else --- was also costing me the equivelant (ie: keeping me honest).


----------



## SevenSixTwo (28 Oct 2010)

Hey Mike, I added 10 reputation today for the reward but the counter only says 9/10 reputation. Any chance you could fix this?


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Hey Mike, I added 10 reputation today for the reward but the counter only says 9/10 reputation. Any chance you could fix this?



It worked for me, and reported the 13 points I added properly.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (28 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> It worked for me, and reported the 13 points I added properly.



Well it says 9/10 for me even though I added 10. Funny, because I don't have a single uneven number in my entire PERS.


----------



## Task (28 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Well it says 9/10 for me even though I added 10. Funny, because I don't have a single uneven number in my entire PERS.



Could it be the medal was add 10% not 10 points for redemption?


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Well it says 9/10 for me even though I added 10. Funny, because I don't have a single uneven number in my entire PERS.



Odd coding error then. Mike'll check the logs and probably adjust it for you later. I'm OCD and leave my stats even as well.  ;D


----------



## SevenSixTwo (28 Oct 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> Could it be the medal was add 10% not 10 points for redemption?



10 Reputation: 1,500

9 / 10

Also, 10% reputation would have only been 5 reputation for me.


@PuckChaser 

Same.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Oct 2010)

The daily challenge is 10 points, not 10%, so maybe something went wrong. I'll check into it.


----------



## Task (28 Oct 2010)

Sorry guys, I meant him redeeming the Rep through his medals might be 10% thus giving him 9 Rep towards the daily.


----------



## armyvern (28 Oct 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, I meant him redeeming the Rep through his medals might be 10% thus giving him 9 Rep towards the daily.



As Mike has previously posted, medals/awards do not count towards the Daily Challenges so that can't be it. Those 9 must be ones he specifically sent to it.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (28 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> As Mike has previously posted, medals/awards do not count towards the Daily Challenges so that can't be it. Those 9 must be ones he specifically sent to it.



Exactly, so if he spent 9 merit points on reputation while he has a 10% bonus his stats woulld say he gained 10 reputation points but only 9 for the daily challenge.


----------



## armyvern (28 Oct 2010)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> Exactly, so if he spent 9 merit points on reputation while he has a 10% bonus his stats woulld say he gained 10 reputation points but only 9 for the daily challenge.



No. I don't get it.

His 10% bonus would raise his "total" level of reputation from whatever he had +10%. He never mentionned having claimed any 10% bonus. I don't understand where you are getting that from.  Where?? What bonus are you talking about?? 

He said "he clicked" 10 times *on* Reputation and spent 10 of his MP on that, but that, for some reason, the total of his reputation level only went up by 9. His reputation is currently at 60.

Either way, no 10% or bonus of any type would show up as X/10 in a Daily Challenge.

And, seeing that his rep is now at 60, and that all of his others are divisible by 5 ... and he has a balance of "0" MPs left to spend, Mike has obviously corrected that glitch to his level.


----------



## Task (28 Oct 2010)

On my first post I meant 10% redemption from medals. But Vern I do recall Mike saying medals do not count (at the time I forgot). As well 7.62 said later that a 10% increase would only give him 5 Rep anyway... So please disregard all previous posts as it appears I am out to lunch


----------



## navymich (29 Oct 2010)

Still issues with the FB linking:

http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=539941779 
plus the rest of the Top 10 for today seem to have the same issue.


----------



## Task (29 Oct 2010)

Hi Mike, 

The mil points are still only being granted for one level in a more then one level jump.


----------



## Task (31 Oct 2010)

Hi Mike,

I have not attempted to lock down Pashmul for the AOR stuff, yet it shows locked down on that screen.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (31 Oct 2010)

Pretty funny, it says here.

http://apps.facebook.com/afghan_ops/?function=showplayer;u=7365

Total Combat Readiness Missed: 4,294,967,295 


Also, for the same user:

Same reward given four times.

http://army.ca/milpoints/?start=100;user=7365


----------



## crooks.a (31 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Also, for the same user:
> 
> Same reward given four times.
> 
> http://army.ca/milpoints/?start=100;user=7365


I don't think it rewarded him the 1017 MPs four times, though. His MilPoints balance is sitting at about 1400. He would need to have at least 4000 MPs.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (31 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> I don't think it rewarded him the 1017 MPs four times, though. His MilPoints balance is sitting at about 1400. He would need to have at least 4000 MPs.



If you look closely it's a while ago. He already spent that 4000 MPs. If it was correct he would be -3000 MPs.


----------



## crooks.a (31 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> If you look closely it's a while ago. He already spent that 4000 MPs. If it was correct he would be -3000 MPs.


Ah, alright. Didn't notice the next page thing.

Looking at his purchased medal incentives, he hasn't bought any CR Missed incentives. That part may be in error.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Nov 2010)

With the Purchase All button in the Ops Window.... can this be changed so that it only purchases the items you need? Example:

» Round up prisoners after a jailbreak -49CR, +859CE   3xLUVW (G-Wagen)  10xZap Strap Handcuffs  5xCS Gas Grenade (Tear Gas)  5xTrip Flare Purchase All Equipment

Say I already had enough zap straps, but needed CS and trip flares. Currently, if I click purchase all, it automatically adds 10 zaps, 5 cs, 5 trip flares to the QM and you just hit purchase. What I propose is that it only adds the 5 cs and 5 flares that I need, because I already have enough zaps. Someone purchasing something quickly could end up out a few milpoints that they may needed right after the mission.

I threw this in problems/bugs since I don't know if its supposed to work this way currently, or if its actually supposed to work the way I suggested.


----------



## navymich (1 Nov 2010)

PC,

I will have to look more closely the next time I do a "Purchase all" but I thought it only gave me what I actually needed.  Maybe that is only for the expendable items that it gives you all.  You've got me second guessing it now.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Nov 2010)

My bad, just checking the activity log and it only gave me the stuff I needed.... remind me not to try to read things at 0630.


----------



## NavyShooter (1 Nov 2010)

I KNOW that it only makes me buy the items I need.

For example, last night, I needed 8 5.56mm ball to complete a mission that required 10 of 'em, and I already had 2 onhand.

I was prompted to purchase the 8 I needed, not the total of 10, since I already had 2.

Unless things are going buggy on you Puck!

NS


----------



## navymich (1 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> My bad, just checking the activity log and it only gave me the stuff I needed.... remind me not to try to read things at 0630.



Hey PC, just a reminder not to read things at 0630 anymore.


----------



## Trinity (2 Nov 2010)

My Gator is missing??? Or I played a mission that I never should have been allowed to. 

Fob Spin Boldak - Learn about the political landscape.  I'm about 35% complete of level 1.
Yet when I try to use that mission it wants me to buy 1 Gator... which I should have already have had to buy in order to have played that mission.  

So either... I had a Gator and now I don't, somehow the game let me play that mission when I shouldn't have, or... ??

I'm not worried about the possible 80 mil point loss... more about info for Mike for possible error, bug, deletion?


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Nov 2010)

Trinity said:
			
		

> My Gator is missing??? Or I played a mission that I never should have been allowed to.
> 
> Fob Spin Boldak - Learn about the political landscape.  I'm about 35% complete of level 1.
> Yet when I try to use that mission it wants me to buy 1 Gator... which I should have already have had to buy in order to have played that mission.
> ...



Level 1: FNG
Rank 20
Incentive: +10 to unlocked mission proficiency
Level 2: Chief Cook
Rank 50
Incentive: +20 to unlocked mission proficiency 

Have you cashed those in? Theres your 30%.


----------



## Trinity (3 Nov 2010)

Yes... that would explain it.

I assumed it was like proficiency increases on kit... if you don't own it then you can't get the increase.   I thought same with missions, if you haven't played it then how can it increase...  Guess I was wrong.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Nov 2010)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Yes... that would explain it.
> 
> I assumed it was like proficiency increases on kit... if you don't own it then you can't get the increase.   I thought same with missions, if you haven't played it then how can it increase...  Guess I was wrong.



As long as its unlocked you'll get the increase. Kit only works that way because theres an incentive based on owning unique pieces of it.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Nov 2010)

So I've discovered that you can lower an AOR over and over down to 0 if you just hit refresh after clicking the lower button once, even if its already locked down. Log:

2010-11-04 16:24:46 Decreased Insurgency in Pashmul by 1. Now at 0.
2010-11-04 15:46:32 Decreased Insurgency in Pashmul by 3. Now at 0.
2010-11-04 15:05:49 Decreased Insurgency in Pashmul by 4. Now at 0.   <----- Original lockdown.

Missed out on 45 CR eaten by the Pashmul monster! Not sure if this happens with other AORs, but Pashmul is the mission someone was having a problem with it showing as lockdown without any points going into it.


----------



## Task (4 Nov 2010)

I am starting to feel like I have issues 

Mike, I completed the Daily of 3 levels but it only says I went Up 1 level, could I have some Mil points for the poor please.

Is there a way we could only go up one level at a time, because I (and other level jumpers) lose out on the CR between levels. I think I have lost out on 10 x 350 = 3500 CR. Those numbers are guesstimates btw. This might solve the daily issue too.

T


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> I am starting to feel like I have issues
> 
> Mike, I completed the Daily of 3 levels but it only says I went Up 1 level, could I have some Mil points for the poor please.
> 
> ...



At your current rank level ... I figure it should be taking you ~10 000CR to complete a level; I must be missing something. Just what mission have you found that allows you to gain 10000 and 1 CR (eg) a pop to double-level? 

Even I was doing that in the beginning where it was only 200-300 needed to level up until I clued in that I missed 'spending" CR that way & then stopped, but up at my current level --- there's no way to do a double level in one swipe that I'm aware of.  ???


----------



## Task (4 Nov 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> At your current rank level ... I figure it should be taking you ~10 000CR to complete a level; I must be missing something. Just what mission have you found that allows you to gain 10000 and 1 CR (eg) a pop to double-level?
> 
> Even I was doing that in the beginning where it was only 200-300 needed to level up until I clued in that I missed 'spending" CR that way & then stopped, but up at my current level --- there's no way to do a double level in one swipe that I'm aware of.  ???



Can't tell you, it's OpSec...

JK... it is under the int tab, my last bad guy I captured for 50KCE and no Cr. The next guy will give 60k.

My problem is that I want the CR to buy training so that I can increase my chances on the tougher more valuable missions. I have jumped at least 4 times some of them have been 2 levels some have been 3.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Nov 2010)

How do your INT missions not cost CR? I'm up to 250CR to complete the next dossier.


----------



## Task (4 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> How do your INT missions not cost CR? I'm up to 250CR to complete the next dossier.



Oops I was wrong on that. You are right, the last one costed me 260CR.

T


----------



## armyvern (4 Nov 2010)

> Rank: 84
> Combat Experience (CE): 623,683
> Max Combat Readiness (CR): Allows you to conduct Missions 450
> Total Combat Readiness Spent: 62,127
> Total Combat Readiness Missed: 4,294,967,295



Wow. There's a glitch for you. Here I sit at 79 CR missed since the games inception ...

@ 450CR (current value) ... it'd have taken 9 544 371 days to miss that much CR. Wonder if he's claimed them medals??


----------



## SevenSixTwo (5 Nov 2010)

MIIIIKKKKKKKEEEEEEEE

I bought 327 Blank rounds and for some reason it did it a eleven extra times when I only clicked buy once. Can you please reverse this?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> So I've discovered that you can lower an AOR over and over down to 0 if you just hit refresh after clicking the lower button once, even if its already locked down. Log:
> 
> 2010-11-04 16:24:46 Decreased Insurgency in Pashmul by 1. Now at 0.
> 2010-11-04 15:46:32 Decreased Insurgency in Pashmul by 3. Now at 0.
> ...



Fixed this.



			
				Task said:
			
		

> I am starting to feel like I have issues
> 
> Mike, I completed the Daily of 3 levels but it only says I went Up 1 level, could I have some Mil points for the poor please.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what you're asking... do you want me to toss out your additional CE so you only level up one Rank at a time? Short of that, I'm not sure how to deal with the situation where you level up twice... You'll miss out on the CR refill, but I can't see a way around that. I'm open to suggestions, as long as they're fair. 



			
				SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> MIIIIKKKKKKKEEEEEEEE
> 
> I bought 327 Blank rounds and for some reason it did it a eleven extra times when I only clicked buy once. Can you please reverse this?



Fixed that too. And I'll throw out a suggestion to all... I know ReloadEvery is a neat tool, but be careful, it can cause some 'unexpected' results if you're not paying attention. I don't mind reversing bugs, but you're on your own if you use a tool that runs away from you.


----------



## Task (5 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you're asking... do you want me to toss out your additional CE so you only level up one Rank at a time? Short of that, I'm not sure how to deal with the situation where you level up twice... You'll miss out on the CR refill, but I can't see a way around that. I'm open to suggestions, as long as they're fair.



I think Crooks' suggestion might work <barring coding issues>, you may have already answered him though.

He basically says  create a button that expends the CE awarded in parts.

Bare with me on my programming ignorance.
Could the program take the award and divide it by 5 and have a button that allows you to cash in 1/5 for every time it is pressed?

I chose 5 only because I can't imagine someone jumping more than 5 levels at a time.


----------



## crooks.a (6 Nov 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> I think Crooks' suggestion might work <barring coding issues>, you may have already answered him though.


What my idea was is that you don't advance in level unless you choose to, so if you have enough CE for a promotion, then you will be able to click a button to advance to the next level. If you have enough CE for ten promotions, then you could level, expend the CR, level, expend the CR, etc.


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Nov 2010)

"Post to your wall"

I've hit this with a couple of my past few promotions this week (trying to get up to 1000 people...) and in looking back at my wall, it's not showing up.

????

NS


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you're asking... do you want me to toss out your additional CE so you only level up one Rank at a time? Short of that, I'm not sure how to deal with the situation where you level up twice... You'll miss out on the CR refill, but I can't see a way around that. I'm open to suggestions, as long as they're fair.



I think the only issue with multiple levelings (I just did one), is that the milpoints don't store and count for the 2 levels like the merit points do.

As for missing CR refill, can extra CR left after leveling count as "CR Missed?" It would let people earn towards those medals, but I suspect you would need to bump up the missed CR requirement for each medal slightly, like this: 1000/2000/5000/10000/25000 just to make it more balanced as it would be easy to grab those incentives at higher levels if you play a certain way.


----------



## navymich (6 Nov 2010)

I was questioning that to myself, re: missed CR.  Besides the ones that I missed for doing a double level, there were also the few here and there that aren't used when you do a regular level up.

Another question about the missed CR medal.  I haven't missed any yet, so I'm not sure how much subsequent levels ask for.  But is it accumulative like the Merit Points one?  Or can you miss 5 or 10 then carry on and it puts those in your continuing total of missed.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Nov 2010)

Missed CR accumulates, don't need to consecutively miss it to get the medal. There's a counter in your PER.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Another question about the missed CR medal.  I haven't missed any yet



Now THAT is dedication!


----------



## navymich (6 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Missed CR accumulates, don't need to consecutively miss it to get the medal. There's a counter in your PER.



Thanks PC.



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Now THAT is dedication!



That's one description, I think it is more of "addiction"!


----------



## larry Strong (6 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Thanks PC.
> 
> That's one description, I think it is more of "addiction"!



Nooooo the games not addictive.......is it? ;D


----------



## navymich (6 Nov 2010)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Nooooo the games not addictive.......is it? ;D



I guess it can't be considered an addiction until there is a help line for it, or some sort of support group.  Oh wait, that would be army.ca!!  Damn you Mike!  Nothing like an addiction to feed another addiction.


----------



## Trinity (6 Nov 2010)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Nooooo the games not addictive.......is it? ;D



My wife was having contractions.... I was timing them but still playing the game.  I convinced her that she was alright so I could still play.  

I was right, the baby didn't come...  and I still played.


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Nov 2010)

Dude, that's hardcore!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Nov 2010)

I'm pretty good at the game.... but not this good:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Nov 2010)

That was me just catching up with some of the Feature Requests... It's all fixed up now.


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Nov 2010)

Now it's not working!!!!

AAAHHHGGGGG!!! Need a fix!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Nov 2010)

Sorry about that chief!


----------



## JesseWZ (7 Nov 2010)

Mike, 

I am apparently eligible for the Level 5 on 50 pieces of equipment medal, despite only having level 5 or above on 27 pieces of equipment. Is it possibly counting multiples of 5 on pieces of equipment I own, because I have several that are close to 30...

Edit to add... 

It also shows I am 93/100 for the next medal tier... despite only owning like 56 pieces of equipment...

Edit again: Thanks a zillion Mike!


----------



## Task (7 Nov 2010)

Lol this was too funny:

Sorry, Afghan Operations failed inspection and is doing remedial drill until things improve. Please check back later.


T


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Nov 2010)

Just had to take it offline for a few mins while I cleaned up the problem JesseWZ reported above. I'm partly done now, the next time the problem occurs it'll throw an error and I'll know a bit more.

In the mean time Jesse, do your medals look right now?


Thanks!
Mike

P.S. I'll hit you tomorrow for your extra points, since I already gave you some for another idea earlier on.


----------



## JesseWZ (7 Nov 2010)

Mike, 

It's looking all good on my end. 

Cheers


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Nov 2010)

Great! Thanks for the heads up on this one... it could have gotten pretty ugly if it went unchecked, as essentially, duplicate database records were being created.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Nov 2010)

OK, got the bug for sure this time... everything should be looking good now (and not getting worse this time!)


----------



## crooks.a (9 Nov 2010)

It seems that I was awarded today's "3 Eqpt Proficiency Levels" daily challenge four times. I'm not entirely sure how it worked out. I was only training on equipment at the time.


----------



## a.schamb (9 Nov 2010)

Is there something wrong with the game right now? Or is my computer just going insane?

I can access all other sites, including Facebook, but I seem to be getting a blank screen while going to AO.

Anyone else getting this problem or is it just me?  ???


----------



## a.schamb (9 Nov 2010)

Interesting, everything is working fine now, except I can not decrease insurgency in any of my unlocked areas...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Nov 2010)

The blank screens and timeouts were me trying to resolve the issue with missions, insurgencies, etc.

Turns out it's a problem with Facebook, so we'll just have to be patient while they work on it.


----------



## a.schamb (9 Nov 2010)

Sounds good.. BTW, will my insurgency increase during this time?


----------



## Strike (9 Nov 2010)

I keep trying a mission and it doesn't take - no success OR failure and CR remains the same.


----------



## Dissident (9 Nov 2010)

Same here.


----------



## 2010newbie (9 Nov 2010)

Me three...


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (9 Nov 2010)

Gentlemen, four of a kind.


----------



## WrenchBender (10 Nov 2010)

Add another to the list. 21:20 MST Tue evening

WrenchBender (still a junkie)


----------



## Chang (10 Nov 2010)

same here. I can't spend my CR on anything (missions or reducing insurgencies)


----------



## zipperhead_cop (10 Nov 2010)

I'm in the same boat.  It keeps telling me about all the CR I'm missing out on   :crybaby:


----------



## Chappie (10 Nov 2010)

I also noticed I was having the above problem. Then I tried using a medal that gives me +20 Max Combat Readiness. I think it gave me 40...I've gotten too much.


----------



## Ma A. (10 Nov 2010)

Heh, nine for the count, I suppose.


----------



## swr12 (10 Nov 2010)

And one more for a nice round 10 (22:17 PST)


----------



## crooks.a (10 Nov 2010)

When I try to do a mission, I am having to manually edit the URL to make it work.

For example, doing "Hire a local fixer" will direct me to:

http://apps.facebook.com/afghan_ops/?function=doMission%3Bmsn_ID

From here, I am required to change the link to:

http://apps.facebook.com/afghan_ops/?function=doMission&msn_ID=84

And then I'm able to do the mission.

Buttons don't seem to work at all, and just reload the page instead (well... at least the train on equipment ones).


*For those of you who would like to do missions:

1. Hover over the desired mission and find the mission ID (msn_ID=#).
2. Click on the mission.
3. Change the browser URL from %3Bmsn_ID to &msn_ID=* where the * is the mission ID.*


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (10 Nov 2010)

thanks crooks

EDIT: I was having a little trouble with finding the mission ID and in the process found that if you right click on the mission and open in a new tab than it will work.


----------



## crooks.a (10 Nov 2010)

At the bottom of most browsers is a little bar. Generally, when you hover over a link, the bar will display the destination.


----------



## bdave (10 Nov 2010)

Won't allow me to spend any CR points.
If I click on a mission, nothing happens. Page simply refreshes.


----------



## larry Strong (10 Nov 2010)

0338 Alberta nothings working :'( worked for 11 hours and come home to play....grumble grumble who says it's not addictive ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Nov 2010)

Sorry folks... this is still the aforementioned Facebook problem. Crooks' workaround is effective but cumbersome. I logged the issue with Facebook last night, but they have not yet responded. I'll try to find another way to work around the issue.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Nov 2010)

Folks,

Some things, such as training, purchasing equipment and lowering insurgencies are now working. Basically, if it's a square brown button, it'll work. If it's a regular text URL, it may not. I'll keep working.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## NavyShooter (10 Nov 2010)

I was getting about 50/50 on my functions this morning.....not the greatest...

But, I was able to lock down an insurgency somehow despite that.

And tonite, I will level up again.    And again.  

NS


----------



## Navalsnpr (10 Nov 2010)

Good to hear it's being worked on!!   ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Nov 2010)

I have a workaround for conducting missions... just click on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to the right of each mission to conduct it. I know other areas are still broken... please let me know what you find and I'll do my best to work on those too.

Here's hoping Facebook fixes things soon!

Cheers
Mike


----------



## navymich (10 Nov 2010)

Awesome work Mike, thanks for your time!  Another area that isn't working is the blue "purchase all equipment" arrow.  No biggy, you just need to remember what you need and go in to QM to manually place your order.


----------



## NavyShooter (10 Nov 2010)

Thanks Mike.  Keep it up.


----------



## larry Strong (10 Nov 2010)

Habit fed   after a good sleep  Thanks Mike


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (11 Nov 2010)

My combat readiness just completely refilled for no reason.

EDIT: I should be able to level up today so this does not have to be dealt with, if anyone is wondering I have only used the amount of CR i have missed, plus whatever I have gained from that point.


----------



## navymich (11 Nov 2010)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> My combat readiness just completely refilled for no reason.



This should be in the "Success Stories" thread.


----------



## navymich (11 Nov 2010)

> CR Missed:	JohnTBay	4,294,966,696	0



Really?  And that is a daily leader total.


----------



## armyvern (11 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Really?  And that is a daily leader total.



It has to be the same glitch that I noticed back in this post ...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96366/post-987829.html#msg987829

He had also `missed`4,294,xxx,xxx worth of CR.


Mike, are you sure the issue is with crackbook? My hyperlink to Afghan Ops & my various hyperlinks to Army.ca are not working from my explorer favourites either ... but all other bookmarked links work fine. Nor can I right click on them and open in new tab. I am physically having to type into google search and open from the responses there.

 ???


----------



## crooks.a (11 Nov 2010)

Vern: That sounds like an issue with your browser. You may want to reinstall it or use a different one.


----------



## larry Strong (11 Nov 2010)

I was dropped out of crack book last night and could not get back on either by way of it's link, or the one on this forum.


----------



## navymich (11 Nov 2010)

Can I have what he's having??   ;D

http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=7779


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Nov 2010)

Thanks for highlighting the issues guys... I wonder how many more times I'll get hit by the same old "4 billion" bug. 

Vern, did your problems start about the same time as the game issues? I've not ruled out a problem on my end, but I haven't been able to find any evidence of it either.


----------



## armyvern (11 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks for highlighting the issues guys... I wonder how many more times I'll get hit by the same old "4 billion" bug.
> 
> Vern, did your problems start about the same time as the game issues? I've not ruled out a problem on my end, but I haven't been able to find any evidence of it either.



Yes, they did. All my hyperlinks work - except dot cee eh & Afghan Ops links.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Nov 2010)

Vern, if you click on this URL, what does your address bar show?

http://army.ca/?var1=data1;var2=data2

Does it show the exact same URL, or is it changed in any way?


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (11 Nov 2010)

Well Mike my CR just refilled again for no reason. Both times it has been when I do a mission, when the page reloads there is no mission summary but I do receive the mission proficiency and CE for the mission.


----------



## crooks.a (11 Nov 2010)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> Well Mike my CR just refilled again for no reason. Both times it has been when I do a mission, when the page reloads there is no mission summary but I do receive the mission proficiency and CE for the mission.


Take a video next time, so I can do it too. ;D


----------



## armyvern (11 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Vern, if you click on this URL, what does your address bar show?
> 
> http://army.ca/?var1=data1;var2=data2
> 
> Does it show the exact same URL, or is it changed in any way?



It's the exact same.


----------



## crooks.a (12 Nov 2010)

I received the "201 Int Collected" daily bonus twice. I think I found the problem, though. I'll send it via Private Message.


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Nov 2010)

Currently, Stats shows Petamocto as being the "rank" leader, with 99....though if you look at the leader-board, PuckChaser is in the lead, still at level 99, but with more CE's.

I think perhaps the "rank" option is listed for the top person in alphabetical order, rather than using a dual look at both rank and CE's.

NS


----------



## crooks.a (12 Nov 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Currently, Stats shows Petamocto as being the "rank" leader, with 99....though if you look at the leader-board, PuckChaser is in the lead, still at level 99, but with more CE's.
> 
> I think perhaps the "rank" option is listed for the top person in alphabetical order, rather than using a dual look at both rank and CE's.
> 
> NS


You may have clicked on one of the sort buttons to change that somehow. I am almost certain that the Roster displays it in order of combat experience by default.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Nov 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> You may have clicked on one of the sort buttons to change that somehow. I am almost certain that the Roster displays it in order of combat experience by default.



NS is talking about the stats page, not roster. It's defaulting to Rank, then Name, instead of Rank then CE.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Nov 2010)

Good news, I fixed the recent problem with Facebook where mission links etc stopped working. Everything should be fine now, but if you find things still not working please let me know.

Vern, not sure if this will help your problem or not...


----------



## armyvern (12 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Good news, I fixed the recent problem with Facebook where mission links etc stopped working. Everything should be fine now, but if you find things still not working please let me know.
> 
> Vern, not sure if this will help your problem or not...



It worked!!   ;D


----------



## JesseWZ (13 Nov 2010)

Uhh... I have 6 challenges showing instead of 3... is this a bug or the new SOP?


----------



## crooks.a (13 Nov 2010)

I received the "493 Eqpt Proficiency" twice. You also still haven't adjusted my MilPoints for this (but I'm not complaining...).


----------



## navymich (13 Nov 2010)

Looking at the current statistics board, you see:


> 6	Injun	1,350
> 7	Injun	922




If you click on the user name, it brings up the same profile.  http://forums.army.ca/forums/members/41323

However, the MPs histories are different. http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=523701736 and http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=41323


----------



## navymich (13 Nov 2010)

Alot of us know that there is a bit of a bug in some of the daily challenges where that you are rewarded for the same one several times.  I would hope that someone would notice that their MPs level had taken a drastic leap because of multiple rewards and mention it, either in this thread or a PM to Mike.

I would like to give people the benefit of the doubt that they may have missed that they were given the reward multiple times, whether they do not keep a close eye on their balance or any number of reasons.  However, if you all of a sudden have a huge enough increase that you can now claim not 1, but 2 incentives for milpoints balance, I would hope that a warning bell might go off.

I can see both sides of this situation.  One side saying hey, the game goofed up and I am going to benefit all that I can from this.  But then there is the other side which I see as cheating, that is taking advantage of a glitch in the system.

Thoughts?


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Nov 2010)

Oh oh oh!!!  Me me me!!!!  I found some glitches!!!

http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=34510


----------



## Task (13 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Alot of us know that there is a bit of a bug in some of the daily challenges where that you are rewarded for the same one several times.  I would hope that someone would notice that their MPs level had taken a drastic leap because of multiple rewards and mention it, either in this thread or a PM to Mike.
> 
> I would like to give people the benefit of the doubt that they may have missed that they were given the reward multiple times, whether they do not keep a close eye on their balance or any number of reasons.  However, if you all of a sudden have a huge enough increase that you can now claim not 1, but 2 incentives for milpoints balance, I would hope that a warning bell might go off.
> 
> ...



I certainly agree, as I am one of the people that paid for Mil points.


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Nov 2010)

I bought a couple thou as well....

NS


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Nov 2010)

Thanks... I've cleaned up that record and I *think* I may have the duplicate reward problem solved.


----------



## crooks.a (14 Nov 2010)

I accidentally purchased 200 Flashbangs instead of 20 (costing me 2,000 MilPoints instead of 200...). Since I did the goof, I won't spend any of them, but could you revert that purchase for me? Much thanks.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Nov 2010)

Sorry it took so long, your flashbangs are now back in the QM.


----------



## crooks.a (16 Nov 2010)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Task (17 Nov 2010)

Hi mike,

I noticed a bug on my medals page. Under equip proficiency it says I have 87 pieces of equip at level 5+. I do not have anywhere near that much equipment or levels 

T


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Nov 2010)

Hmmm, I thought I took care of that. Thanks for letting me know, I've cleaned it up again and will keep an eye on it.


----------



## armyvern (17 Nov 2010)

> *Sorry, Afghan Operations failed inspection and is doing remedial drill until things improve. Please check back later.*




Arghhhhhhh.  :'(


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Nov 2010)

It was a short outage though.


----------



## JesseWZ (18 Nov 2010)

Hey Mike, 

My equipment proficiency has been doing funny things. When you fixed it the first time way back when, a couple of my high level items (C7- Level 28) were bumped back down to level one, which wasn't a big deal for me. I just worked hard and managed to earn the 50 items at level 5 incentive.

But now my medals page shows only 40 items at level 5...


----------



## MJP (18 Nov 2010)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Hey Mike,
> 
> My equipment proficiency has been doing funny things. When you fixed it the first time way back when, a couple of my high level items (C7- Level 28) were bumped back down to level one, which wasn't a big deal for me. I just worked hard and managed to earn the 50 items at level 5 incentive.
> 
> But now my medals page shows only 40 items at level 5...



Same here I was at 48 items at level five now it shows only 20.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Nov 2010)

For the latest change, all I did was remove duplicate entries from the database... For example, a player may have had several "proficiency" entries for the C7, and if each one was over level 5, they would all count towards the medal. I was very careful not to remove any legitimate data. So unfortunately the numbers were just inflated, but are now fixed.

As for the C7 (and other eqpt) going down levels on the first fix, sorry about that... I'll see if I can work out a reasonable compensation for that.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ... I'll see if I can work out a reasonable compensation for that.


For it to be a realistic military game, you _could_ just have a Sgt-Maj character saying, "suck it up princess."    ;D


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Nov 2010)

I'm currently at level 36 for C-7....I think I'm OK....

NS


----------



## JesseWZ (18 Nov 2010)

The first fix isn't a big deal, its water long under the bridge.  I guess my counting was off the second time.


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Nov 2010)

Problem (minor)

It took me 83 promotions to notice this, but, as an NCM, rather than an officer, should not the promotion window that pops up show an NCM's rank flash, rather than that of a Major/LCdr?

NS


----------



## armyvern (19 Nov 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Problem (minor)
> 
> It took me 83 promotions to notice this, but, as an NCM, rather than an officer, should not the promotion window that pops up show an NCM's rank flash, rather than that of a Major/LCdr?
> 
> NS



Well, you're doing good then!! It took me 85 promotions AND your post for me to notice.  8)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Nov 2010)

Yeah, it should... I was just too lazy to make an image for it, but I'll get on it soon.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Nov 2010)

If you click on a mission and complete it, then click on the Location drop down menu and move to a new location, the game will keep trying to do same mission over again, regardless of where you are:








The only way I've seen to stop this is to click on a tab other than Ops.


----------



## MMSS (20 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> If you click on a mission and complete it, then click on the Location drop down menu and move to a new location, the game will keep trying to do same mission over again, regardless of where you are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was coming here to post the same thing. I thought I was going crazy as I never seemed to have as many CR as I thought I had saved...


----------



## crooks.a (21 Nov 2010)

My AOR list seems to cut off at the image of FOB Sperwan Ghar. It doesn't show the progress bar for it, either.

My highest AOR is Panjwaii.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Nov 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> My AOR list seems to cut off at the image of FOB Sperwan Ghar. It doesn't show the progress bar for it, either.
> 
> My highest AOR is Panjwaii.



I think that's a limiting feature so the page loads faster. I can see Gumbad but I don't have a progress bar for it. The game seems to cap the number of AORs you can see, if they're locked down.


----------



## crooks.a (21 Nov 2010)

Yeah, I understand that part, but it limits halfway through the AOR display which is a slight error.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Nov 2010)

The game has also stopped popping up with the promotion screen... is that due to changing the ranks for the NCO promotions?


----------



## crooks.a (22 Nov 2010)

I just noticed that I got the "116 Eqpt Proficiency" challenge incentive a few times a couple of days ago. It seems that the problem was not solved.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> The game has also stopped popping up with the promotion screen... is that due to changing the ranks for the NCO promotions?



This one should be fixed now... promotion popups work, and you can post them to your wall again. 

The other ones I'm still working on. The AOR screen looks fine for me... are you guys still seeing issues with that?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Nov 2010)

OK, I think I fixed the "redo mission when you click the menu bar" problem. But if you see anything similar, please let me know!


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> OK, I think I fixed the "redo mission when you click the menu bar" problem. But if you see anything similar, please let me know!



Its the dropdown menu for moving between AORs that is the issue I think, it just did it again:



> MISSION ABORTED: You do not have all the required Equipment to conduct the Exercise Maple Guardian mission. Please visit the Quartermaster to obtain what you need.
> 
> Operations Center - FOB Zettelmeyer



Also, the AOR screen looks like this for us:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Nov 2010)

Thanks PC. For the AOR problem, does it always end at the icon, with no progress bar? Having said that, I bet it now ends after the progress bar. I haven't figured out the cause yet, but I have figured out the rough area in the code where it happens.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Nov 2010)

No progress bar.... and yes, it always ends with an Icon.


----------



## larry Strong (24 Nov 2010)

I run into an issue when trying to refresh my "Ops" page in that it bounces me out of FB and I have to re-log in. It's only the "Ops" button. If i go to my "PER" or any other page, and then go back to "Ops" there is no issue.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Nov 2010)

Seems like I used up my blank ammo allotment for this year, and started into next years:

240x 5.56mm Blank	5MP 	-116	

I bought 320 more and it came back to a positive number. Wierd bug.


----------



## crooks.a (25 Nov 2010)

If I'm correct, the max initiative medal ends at 1000 initiative points. Isn't that impossible considering the max is 540?

Also, the same idea would apply to the SA max is 950/980 (officer/NCO). This would also somewhat apply to AtD at 990, but since the return grows as AtD grows, I wouldn't consider it as such.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (26 Nov 2010)

Leopard 2 C2A6????????

The picture is of a Leopard C2

Leopard 2A4M CAN is a completely different tank.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Nov 2010)

crooks, you're right, I've adjusted the medals (update pending). 7.62, I have pretty limited photo stock... and equally limited knowledge of the finer details.  I'm open to making corrections if you can be specific.

PC, not sure what happened there, I suspect you were somehow able to use equipment even though you had none... ran a deficit for a while there.

Larry, I haven't seen anything like that to date... are you logged out every time you click the Ops tab at the top of the page, or when you refresh while already on the Ops page?


Thanks
Mike


----------



## larry Strong (27 Nov 2010)

I am refreshing my "Ops" page. Not a big Face Book user so I don't know if it is just me, and it does not happen in any other applications.


----------



## Trinity (27 Nov 2010)

At FOB Zettllmyer - mission is "track down group responsible for intimidating voters"

I purchased the equipment as necessary which was 1 x 5.56 magazine and 1 patrol sling

After doing the mission the 1 magazine stayed in my inventory.  I played the mission a few times without having to buy more ammo... ???  And no I didn't have any spare mags, I was fresh out before buying the one to test the mission.  The mag is still in my inventory.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Nov 2010)

Trinity, that was definitely a mistake... it's fixed up now, thanks.

Larry, I'm not sure what's going on there... when your refresh, is it the Facebook login screen you see, or is it the one in the game that says "Please log in to or authorize Facebook before proceeding."?


----------



## larry Strong (27 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Trinity, that was definitely a mistake... it's fixed up now, thanks.
> 
> Larry, I'm not sure what's going on there... when your refresh, is it the Facebook login screen you see, or is it the one in the game that says "Please log in to or authorize Facebook before proceeding."?



It's actually a couple, one gives me a white screen and the option to retry and the other is as you said "the one in the game that says "Please log in to or authorize Facebook before proceeding."


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Nov 2010)

I get a white screen when running some missions as well. I think it has to do with a timeout getting the application back from the Army.ca server. I can go back to the page through my bookmark and it had completed the mission.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Nov 2010)

Weird... do the white screens happen any time? Or are they more likely to occur at specific times (in the evening, for example). Do they cluster, or happen equally throughout the day?


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Nov 2010)

I'll start trying to keep track. I normally play around 0700 EST, and they've happened around then.


----------



## larry Strong (28 Nov 2010)

It seems to happen any time I usually play around 1100 MST and 0300 MST. I understand the log in one as it usually shows up after periods of inaction as mentioned bu Puckchaser, and i thought it was cured yesterday as it went perfect. However this morning when I attempted to go to the ops page it went into the retry mode and then aborted a mission because my CR was to low.


----------



## navymich (28 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Weird... do the white screens happen any time? Or are they more likely to occur at specific times (in the evening, for example). Do they cluster, or happen equally throughout the day?



Just got a white screen, happened twice in a row.


----------



## larry Strong (28 Nov 2010)

I went to the QM to buy kit and changed my mind twice, each time when I went to go back to Ops i got the "re try" pop up. This was around 1454 MST.


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Nov 2010)

Blank screen trying to reduce insurgency about 30 seconds ago, this is the link in the address bar: http://apps.facebook.com/afghan_ops/?crack=thump&function=insurgency


----------



## 3VP Highlander (30 Nov 2010)

I'm not sure what is going on with Afghan Ops.  All I get right now is a blank screen when I try to connect.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Nov 2010)

There was a bump in the road this morning and I rebooted the whole server. It should be behaving better since then.

I've been able to reproduce the "re-submit" problem a few times now, so I think I'm getting closer on that one.


----------



## NavyShooter (30 Nov 2010)

Looks like there's a bump right now.....I'm not getting anything!  Not even f-book!!!!!!

On the plus-side, I just got promoted and didn't get a chance to do anything with it...so I'm gaining points towards my "missed CR" medal....

On the downside, I'm gaining points towards my "missed CR" medal....

NS


----------



## larry Strong (1 Dec 2010)

Just did 4 identical "clean you weapon" msns in a row. First 2 "white paged" and I had to go to "home" then back to the game, third was normal and the fourth "white paged". When this happens it still completes the msn. The last 3 msn I bought the required equipment.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (2 Dec 2010)

We have 6 daily challenges again.


----------



## crooks.a (2 Dec 2010)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> We have 6 daily challenges again.


I just took a look through the code. Enjoy the extra challenges you get today because the error should be fixed now.


----------



## MPwannabe (2 Dec 2010)

I have negative CR    I think I pushed a button too many times to train equipment. Can this be fixed or do I have to wait?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Dec 2010)

MPwannabe said:
			
		

> I have negative CR    I think I pushed a button too many times to train equipment. Can this be fixed or do I have to wait?



Hi MPwannabe,

The problem is sometimes the system lets a few extra clicks slip through. The good news is, you got all the benefits from the equipment training, so it's really just a matter of waiting until your CR regens. I see you're coming back up to positive numbers now. My advice would be not to click or reload too quickly... The system can get confused and sometimes let you use more CR than you have... but the downside is, you wait a long time for it to come back.


----------



## MPwannabe (2 Dec 2010)

Alright, thanks Mike. I've got to stop being so overzealous.


----------



## MMSS (4 Dec 2010)

Looks like Facebook is sending us on double missions again.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Dec 2010)

White pages are back, started when I tried to go from Sha Wali Kot to KAF using the dropdown menu.


----------



## navymich (6 Dec 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> White pages are back, started when I tried to go from Sha Wali Kot to KAF using the dropdown menu.



I was getting them this morning while doing missions too.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Dec 2010)

I've seen some timeouts as well (white pages with a short message). I'm looking into what's causing it, but I think our server is just a touch too slow for Facebook's liking sometimes. 

Oh, and I know about/have seen the re-submit problem... I'm looking at options for this one as well.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Dec 2010)

The forums not bad, but I get time outs, constantly, in the 22:00 - 24:00 period on a regular basis. Maybe switch your reboot, backup, what ever is running and draining resources at that time gets moved to, like 03:00 or something.

I don't know about Facebook, but I've lost points and missions (I think) because of timeouts, white screens and just 'shut down and restart' , lockups, etc with missions in progress. It seems to be working on a 56 KM modem.

Every time I hit 'Conduct Mission' or ' Buy equipment' I can go to the bar and buy a beer before the screen refreshes. Then it tells me stuff like I don't have enough points or whatever, even though I did when I hit the button.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Dec 2010)

recceguy, are you reloading when this happens? If so it'll re-submit your last request, and process it two, three or more times. I've had the white screen come up a lot but by my reckoning, it always completes the requested action... I just don't get any feedback about it. You can also check your log history on your PER and see if it looks out of whack. Load on the server is low right now... Maybe I missed whatever job was running amok.


----------



## larry Strong (7 Dec 2010)

recceguy said:
			
		

> The forums not bad, but I get time outs, constantly, in the 22:00 - 24:00 period on a regular basis. Maybe switch your reboot, backup, what ever is running and draining resources at that time gets moved to, like 03:00 or something.



Noooo don't do it at 0300...that's when I play  I am getting constant whiteouts but it appears to complete things for me.


----------



## Blenkarn (7 Dec 2010)

Am I suppose to be able to have - 168 CR? Never went into the negatives over CR before


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Dec 2010)

You may have clicked "Conduct mission again" twice without thinking of it. It should regen normally, you just won't be able to use CR until it gets to positive numbers.


----------



## Blenkarn (7 Dec 2010)

It's regenerating normally towards 0 at the moment. I figured that was the case. Just found it interesting that it even let me go into negatives as opposed to stopping me from repeating the mission


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Dec 2010)

It's not supposed to do that... but sometimes the system hasn't caught up with previous missions before allowing new ones.

For the record, this is not what precipitated the anti-cheating measures mentioned here a while ago.


----------



## MPwannabe (7 Dec 2010)

Hey Mike,


I accidentally bought the same bunch of things twice in a row, costing me $2000 instead of $1000. Is it possible for you to reset that? 
I got this twice over due to a 'page reload':

You were issued 1 x MLVW
Qty: 2
Prof: 1 (30%) MLVW, costing 180.

You were issued 1 x Vanguard Mk2 UGV Bomb Disposal Robot
Qty: 2
Prof: 1 (30%) Vanguard Mk2 UGV Bomb Disposal Robot, costing 180.

You were issued 3 x Combat Shovel
Qty: 9
Prof: 1 (54%) Combat Shovel, costing 6.

You were issued 1 x Badger AEV
Qty: 3
Prof: 1 (38%) Badger AEV, costing 600.

You were issued 1 x C4 Plastic Explosive
Qty: 2
Prof: 1 (38%) C4 Plastic Explosive, costing 20.

You were issued 4 x POL
Qty: 8
Prof: 1 (46%) POL, costing 8.

You were issued 1 x 100x 7.62mm Ball (Linked)
Qty: 2
Prof: 1 (4%) 100x 7.62mm Ball (Linked), costing 5.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Dec 2010)

Anything's possible.  That'll take some effort though, as I have to trace through your inventory and manually reverse each item out. If you can wait a bit, I'll try to get to it tonight.


----------



## Task (8 Dec 2010)

Hey Mike,

The white page reload is happening to me as well. Last night was particularly bad. Every mission and every time I changed to the roster or medals page


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (8 Dec 2010)

Hi Mike,

The game is somewhat unusable for me right now.  I am getting either the white screen or the "log in to or authorize facebook" page for most clicks.  I have tried this on my PC as well as my IPhone and the result is the same.

Peter


----------



## larry Strong (8 Dec 2010)

It seems pretty stable at this point. Both the game and Army.ca.


----------



## Captsapper@gmail.com (8 Dec 2010)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> It seems pretty stable at this point. Both the game and Army.ca.


Agreed, back to it's normal stable self.    Now I can continue to feed my addiction of clicking to find int.


----------



## larry Strong (8 Dec 2010)

I must admit when I could not access either the game or forum I did have a few moments of panic wondering "what am I going to do this morning".......


----------



## Task (9 Dec 2010)

Hi Mike,


I cashed in 
Level 4: Gonna Sleep For A Week
50,000 Combat Readiness Spent
Incentive: Drop top 3 insurgencies by 40 points

Which was supposed to deduct the top 3 insurgencies but it deducted the bottom 3. Could you make the incentive knock down the top ones? 

Shah Wali Kot is the AOR I wish to lower, and I started in my half awake stupor, not noticing that the INcentive medal didn't work right. So I am not sure if that will interfere with any changes you may make.

Merry Christmas,

T


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Dec 2010)

This one does work. What I did was manually lower the insurgencies I didn't want it to lower (all the expensive ones at the time) and leave the 3 I wanted lowered at 100%. Worked like a charm. Did it just lower the first 3 on the bottom of your list at 100%?


----------



## Task (9 Dec 2010)

Yep,

I thought it was supposed to lower the top three on the list  

If this is the case, Mike may I have my medal incentive back?


----------



## MPwannabe (9 Dec 2010)

I leveled my guy to 41 today, and the page went white. After about 15 minutes I went back on and my guy is level 48 instead of 41. I have 30 extra points to put in PER that I shouldn't have. Can you demote me? I didn't click too many times, (I know better from before) so I don't know how this one happened. 

(I know I couldn't have clicked too many times because I only had enough resources to do the mission once)


----------



## MJP (9 Dec 2010)

I double ranked today with a HVT but the daily challenge only acknowledged one of them.  Plus on the stats page it only shows me going up 1 rank.  Merit points and rank on PER are fine.


----------



## hold_fast (9 Dec 2010)

Apparently I clicked too many times and it decided my credit was good enough for a loan, as I went -5 into the hole.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Dec 2010)

Well, clearly there are some areas for improvement still. 



			
				Task said:
			
		

> Yep,
> 
> I thought it was supposed to lower the top three on the list
> 
> If this is the case, Mike may I have my medal incentive back?



It lowers the "highest" 3 insurgencies... I can see that the wording is confusing, so I'll change it. I've also reversed the medal purchase.



			
				MPwannabe said:
			
		

> I leveled my guy to 41 today, and the page went white. After about 15 minutes I went back on and my guy is level 48 instead of 41. I have 30 extra points to put in PER that I shouldn't have. Can you demote me? I didn't click too many times, (I know better from before) so I don't know how this one happened.
> 
> (I know I couldn't have clicked too many times because I only had enough resources to do the mission once)



Thanks for the honesty... I'll check into what went on there, and have fixed up your profile in the mean time. Let me know if it looks OK.



			
				MJP said:
			
		

> I double ranked today with a HVT but the daily challenge only acknowledged one of them.  Plus on the stats page it only shows me going up 1 rank.  Merit points and rank on PER are fine.



Right you are, that's a bug (and it's fixed). I've given you the points you missed out on yesterday.


----------



## MJP (10 Dec 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Right you are, that's a bug (and it's fixed). I've given you the points you missed out on yesterday.



Thank Mike.  Appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## Task (10 Dec 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Well, clearly there are some areas for improvement still.
> 
> It lowers the "highest" 3 insurgencies... I can see that the wording is confusing, so I'll change it. I've also reversed the medal purchase.



Thanks for the fix Mike, I appreciate it.


----------



## MPwannabe (10 Dec 2010)

I'm back to 42, thanks Mike!


----------



## Dissident (10 Dec 2010)

I'm getting the error message with a cute panda bear.


----------



## Dissident (11 Dec 2010)

Still coming up with the "Contact, wait out" error message.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Dec 2010)

Dissident said:
			
		

> Still coming up with the "Contact, wait out" error message.



Looks like you tried to spend more merit points than you had, your profile says you have -13 merit points so your account got frozen until Mike/Alex takes a look at it.


----------



## Dissident (11 Dec 2010)

Interesting. Was playing for a while without having leveled out.

Oh well


----------



## phillip (11 Dec 2010)

I just started playing today, it said I got 50 pts danger pay, but I only started with 40milpoints, not even enough to buy equipment to do a first mission. Maybe I misunderstood the points system, but I read the game info page on the forums and it seemed pretty straight forward. Also, I had linked my account right off the bat, so actually I should have started with 75 points no?

thanks


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Dec 2010)

phillip said:
			
		

> I just started playing today, it said I got 50 pts danger pay, but I only started with 40milpoints, not even enough to buy equipment to do a first mission. Maybe I misunderstood the points system, but I read the game info page on the forums and it seemed pretty straight forward. Also, I had linked my account right off the bat, so actually I should have started with 75 points no?
> 
> thanks



Looks like your account linking didn't work. Mike will have to do it manually for you. He should see this thread shortly.


----------



## phillip (11 Dec 2010)

several people donated some MP to my account. thank you very much guys, I am surprised at the kind gesture and I'll be sure to carry on that spirit.  everything's sorted now and I'm running missions


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Dec 2010)

MPwannabe said:
			
		

> I accidentally bought the same bunch of things twice in a row, costing me $2000 instead of $1000. Is it possible for you to reset that?



Mine wasn't a page reload, but I ended up with 2 extra LAVIIIs and an extra Carl G.

Mike, is there a way to reset the textboxes in the QM to 0 after you purchase something? I went to buy a box of 25mm shells to get me over the top after spending 2600 milpoints on the LAVs and Carl G, but it had the numbers still in there. A 15 milpoint purchase turned into 2615 milpoints because the LAV and Carl G was still there...

If you have the time and can refund the 2x LAV and 1x Carl G that would be awesome.


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Dec 2010)

Puck,

That's the same thing that happened to me, but I ended up buying a Leo and a Carl G, along with a Leo Carl G, and a bunch of 25mm....

Oh well!  I'll need it all eventually!  Thanks fer helping along!

NS


----------



## larry Strong (12 Dec 2010)

phillip said:
			
		

> several people donated some MP to my account. thank you very much guys, I am surprised at the kind gesture and I'll be sure to carry on that spirit.  everything's sorted now and I'm running missions


Your welcome. Now play the daily challenges as much as you can as they are a good source of Mil Points :nod:


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (12 Dec 2010)

I had an issue today.  I went to claim a medal (level 2 maximum combat readiness), and I recieved the "sad panda" error message.  I re-opened the game and I found that, although I had recieved the medal, all of my combat readiness points were taken away (it was full)!  I'm wondering if there's a way for me to get my combat readiness back (other than waiting all day and night for a refill) because the incentive for this medal is only valid for 24 hours and I would really like to use it!


----------



## MPwannabe (14 Dec 2010)

I just did an Int mission today, I was awarded the CE, but when I clicked the 'ops' button, I got the sad panda. I reloaded the page and all of my CR is gone! I had at least 170 left over, and I would have gotten me a level :'(


----------



## phillip (14 Dec 2010)

anyone else not able to collect on medal rewards? started as of this morning for me.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Dec 2010)

Did you have enough milpoints to spend for the incentive?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Dec 2010)

Sorry I'm so far behind on this thread... we lost power for a day here and had some wind damage to deal with. Now I'm batting a cold, probably from running around in the dark trying to catch my belongings as they blew down the street. 

The medal incentive problem should only occur when you're trying to obtain an incentive you already have. It should no longer be "destructive", but let me know if it stops working for you.

I've also solved the problem where purchase quantities stay in their fields.


----------



## phillip (17 Dec 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Did you have enough milpoints to spend for the incentive?



I think this must have been the reason, I'm still new to the game and didn't connect the dots. posting here solved my problem indirectly though, since I was donated milpoints. 

Lately I've also been having a problem where I will run a mission and then the facebook page frame loads, but the game never loads so I don't see the mission results, this blank page only happens after running a mission. Could this be because I'm using the Google Chrome browser or is anyone having the same problem with other browsers? It's not a huge deal, I just reload the game from the facebook homepage to work around it. Only occurs about 1/3 of the time.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Dec 2010)

That's the white page stuff everyone's been talking about for a while. Sometimes Facebook loads faster than the game server can send the data, and you get a blank screen. If you want to see how the mission went, go to PER, and then Show Activity History and it'll be the top line.


----------



## navymich (17 Dec 2010)

I can get on to all tabs with no problem except for Ops.  Whenever I click on Ops, it will only go to Shah Wali Kot.  I want to play the contest mission.  :'(


----------



## navymich (17 Dec 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> I can get on to all tabs with no problem except for Ops.  Whenever I click on Ops, it will only go to Shah Wali Kot.  I want to play the contest mission.  :'(



Weird.  Started being able to get into different locations, but it was hit and miss.  Also finally got into Martello.  For every location though, this was my address "http://apps.facebook.com/afghan_ops/index.php?hurryup=wait&function=msn".  Overload on the system?


----------



## larry Strong (18 Dec 2010)

I have been having a hard time switching between locations in Ops tonight. It been so that I go to PER select the base I want and let it change in the drop down box . Then i go to the Ops page and I have the new location. In Ops it just does the page loading thing on the bottom but nothing changes.


----------



## armyvern (18 Dec 2010)

I've had the same issue all day (but not right now); I've found the simpler fix to be:

- click on the Op in the drop-down that you want to go to; then
- click your mouse onto the screen somewhere else to "lock in" that new location; and finally 
- click on the Ops tab.

It's almost as if the drop down isn't recognizing the new location (leaving it coloured [highlighted??]) without that extra click and then automatically defaults to the prior Op.

Kind of like those sites that you enter you birth month etc in to, but they are already in the drop down ... but if you don't click elsewhere --- it doesn't take.


----------



## MMSS (18 Dec 2010)

Seems (to me anyway) that the timer is taking a long time to load (the countdown to next CR) - until that loads the drop down doesn't function.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Dec 2010)

Changing location works fine for me... the only gotcha is that you have to wait for the page to fully load. If you select a new location while the page is still loading, it will not take effect.


----------



## MMSS (18 Dec 2010)

I guess that's what I meant. The countdown timer seems to be the last thing to finish loading so once that pops up I find all is well.


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Dec 2010)

I found out whats going on with this.... the AO game will load in the Facebook window, but FB Chat and the bookmarks on the right side of the screen take an extra second to load. The browser doesn't show that these are still loading, so it looks like its safe to click on something. You have to wait until your chat window flashes back on the screen before you can click anything.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Dec 2010)

Good news on the White Screen front... I've bumped up our hosting package to include more memory so we shouldn't see them as often.


----------



## larry Strong (19 Dec 2010)

Excellent work  First couple of missions went straight to the white screen this morning :brickwall:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Dec 2010)

Er... after I posted about the upgrade? I hope not.


----------



## larry Strong (19 Dec 2010)

Yes, off and on all morning........No problems this afternoon though


----------



## MJP (19 Dec 2010)

I have had white screen after almost every msn this afternoon and evening.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Dec 2010)

Well, that's really unfortunate. I'll see if I can further optimize things so we make better use of the new server capacity.


----------



## Strike (20 Dec 2010)

Went to play a msn, got the white screen, finally got back to the msn page to see that cr had been spent and no increase in msn proficiency.  Figured I'd failed the msn but went to check and that last op is nowhere to be seen.  So essentially lost 60 cr.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Dec 2010)

When the white screen occurs, the mission does get processed properly. That's both good and bad... you don't lose your attempt at the mission, but if you don't know and keep reloading, you'll keep doing the mission over and over.

I checked the database and you currently have 3 successful missions for today, and 1905 CE earned. Does that sound right? Maybe your Mission Proficiency only went up by a single % or a small amount? Or... you hit a problem I haven't seen yet.


----------



## MJP (20 Dec 2010)

Not a bug but my stupidity, although I don't quite know how I did it.  I somehow put 219 merits points on initiative when I meant to put 10.  I thought I doubled checked the number as I have issues with the QM when I rush and buy things.  Is it possible to have it reversed?


----------



## larry Strong (20 Dec 2010)

I was promoted a level and white screened on me. When I went to refresh the page it ran a second mission


----------



## crooks.a (20 Dec 2010)

MJP: You probably added a couple of extra zeros. If you try to apply more merit points than you have, then it will just add all of your Merit Points (which must have been 219).


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Dec 2010)

MJP said:
			
		

> Not a bug but my stupidity, although I don't quite know how I did it.  I somehow put 219 merits points on initiative when I meant to put 10.  I thought I doubled checked the number as I have issues with the QM when I rush and buy things.  Is it possible to have it reversed?



It's now reversed.

Larry, if you refresh on a white screen it will re-attempt your last action.


----------



## larry Strong (20 Dec 2010)

Yes it does

This was my 3rd mission afterwork this morning and it white paged and I went to the refresh on my upper tool bar:

2010-12-21 04:29:16 MISSION ABORTED: The Protect local officials as they travel mission costs 54CR, and you only have 30CR.


----------



## navymich (22 Dec 2010)

I collected my incentive to gain +100 morale but it only added 10.


----------



## Chang (22 Dec 2010)

I've been having trouble getting to FOB Khakrez. I can get to any other AORs with the drop down menu but whenever I select FOB Kharkrez, nothing happens  ???


----------



## navymich (22 Dec 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> I collected my incentive to gain +100 morale but it only added 10.



Reading through the morale list, I realized that I would get +10 for cashing in my incentive.  Therefore I did not receive any of the 100 for the medal incentive.


----------



## armyvern (22 Dec 2010)

Globemaster said:
			
		

> I've been having trouble getting to FOB Khakrez. I can get to any other AORs with the drop down menu but whenever I select FOB Kharkrez, nothing happens  ???



It's been quite awhile since your post, but I just entered FOB Khakrez with no issues. Perhaps that glitch is overwith now.


----------



## crooks.a (23 Dec 2010)

Globemaster said:
			
		

> I've been having trouble getting to FOB Khakrez. I can get to any other AORs with the drop down menu but whenever I select FOB Kharkrez, nothing happens  ???


Let the page fully load -- not just AO, but the advertisements on the right side of the page and chat bar at the bottom. Once the entire page loads, switching locations should be fine.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Dec 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> I collected my incentive to gain +100 morale but it only added 10.



Drat. Looks like they're not working right so I've manually given you +100 morale.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Dec 2010)

Oooh, that was an insidious little one... It's fixed now, and may also help with some of the other incentive problems too.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (23 Dec 2010)

SUPER ANNOYING BUG


Every location works fine when you click on it from the scroll down menu but Shah Wali Kot only works 5% of the time from the drop down menu meaning it's a gigantic pain if you want to do anything in there.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Dec 2010)

Are you sure this is not the previously reported issue where selecting a location from the droplist doesn't work until the page has completely loaded?

Either way, I have added a 'Go' button next to the location droplist which should resolve the issue(s).


----------



## Stoker (25 Dec 2010)

Seems like the daily challenge for zero morale will give to the mil points bonus every time you complete a mission or attempt a mission.  One could rack up a lot of mil points that way.  It also seems to give me the extra mil points every time I change pages.


----------



## ModlrMike (25 Dec 2010)

Same for me. I'm going to pause my play so as to not gain unfair advantage.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Dec 2010)

It gives you the points just for refreshing the page. Good thing I didn't plan on running any missions tonight.


----------



## larry Strong (25 Dec 2010)

Fix it soon please :crybaby:


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (25 Dec 2010)

#$^%*@# I keep going to the game out of instinct. Perhaps the game is telling us to go to bed so santa can come.  :christmas happy:


----------



## armyvern (25 Dec 2010)

Guess that I am not the first one to come here to report this:



> Activity History for ArmyVern
> 2010-12-25 02:00:45 You earned 269 by completing a daily challenge: 0 Negative Morale!
> 2010-12-25 02:00:25 You earned 269 by completing a daily challenge: 0 Negative Morale!
> 2010-12-25 01:59:31 You earned 269 by completing a daily challenge: 0 Negative Morale!
> ...



Seems that it occured when I "resfreshed" or changed from one tab to another.

Am quitting now too.  :-\


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Dec 2010)

Just noticed this...I was training a lot of my lower eqpt to get the 50 at level 5 incentive.

I see Mike is trying to add the pay office giving you extra money per pay, only to freeze your pay for a month further down the road.  Wow, this morale feature really is like NDHQ!  :nod:  LOL


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Dec 2010)

Thanks for the reports all... I've fixed the issue. I also went through the database and reversed each additional MilPoint reward after the first one. So everyone who played got one for free, but to keep things fair I've limited it to just that one.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (25 Dec 2010)

I was awarded the 42 positive moral daily challenge twice.


----------



## NavyShooter (25 Dec 2010)

Vern,
  
How do you view that activity history???

NS


----------



## navymich (25 Dec 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Vern,
> 
> How do you view that activity history???
> 
> NS



Something you don't know about the game??   

Go onto your PER tab and scroll allllll the way to the bottom:



> Additional Information
> 
> # Show activity history


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Dec 2010)

You can also check out your MilPoints data from Army.ca, left side of any of your posts, clicking on your "MP" circle beside your total.


----------



## larry Strong (26 Dec 2010)

Something funky in the Q..... : I bought 1 ea:

2010-12-25 18:11:36 You were issued 1 x 
Armoured Recovery Vehicle
Qty: 2
Prof: 1 (70%) Armoured Recovery Vehicle, costing 220.
2010-12-25 18:11:34 You were issued 1 x 
Beaver AVLB
Qty: 2
Prof: 1 (70%) Beaver AVLB, costing 700.
2010-12-25 18:11:33 You were issued 1 x 
Artilleryman
Qty: 2
Prof: 1 (70%) Artilleryman, costing 100.
2010-12-25 18:11:32 You were issued 1 x 
155mm M982 Excalibur Artillery Shell
Qty: 2
Prof: 1 (70%) 155mm M982 Excalibur Artillery Shell, costing 80.
2010-12-25 18:11:30 You were issued 1 x 
M777 155mm Artillery
Qty: 2
Prof: 1 (70%) M777 155mm Artillery, costing 1,000.
2010-12-25 18:11:06 You were issued 1 x 
Armoured Recovery Vehicle
Qty: 1
Prof: 1 (70%) Armoured Recovery Vehicle, costing 220.
2010-12-25 18:11:04 You were issued 1 x 
Beaver AVLB
Qty: 1
Prof: 1 (70%) Beaver AVLB, costing 700.
2010-12-25 18:11:01 You were issued 1 x 
Artilleryman
Qty: 1
Prof: 1 (70%) Artilleryman, costing 100.
2010-12-25 18:10:58 You were issued 1 x 
155mm M982 Excalibur Artillery Shell
Qty: 1
Prof: 1 (70%) 155mm M982 Excalibur Artillery Shell, costing 80.
2010-12-25 18:10:57 You were issued 1 x 
M777 155mm Artillery
Qty: 1
Prof: 1 (70%) M777 155mm Artillery, costing 1,000.
2010-12-25 18:08:22 Your Morale modified the CE gained by 6% (107CE)
2010-12-25 18:08:22 Mission Successful: Hire a local fixer (-136CR, +1781CE, +2 Morale)
Equipment Consumed:

Yet today I have:

M777 155mm Artillery 1000  2  
155mm M982 Excalibur Artillery Shell 80  2  
Artilleryman 100  2 
Beaver AVLB 700  2  
Armoured Recovery Vehicle 220  2 


Thanks
Larry


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Dec 2010)

Larry,

I looked in your MilPoints history and it shows the correct number of purchases:

http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=9138

Are you sure you didn't buy them when a mission leveled up?


----------



## larry Strong (26 Dec 2010)

I don't think I have done any missions with them. I bought them to apply towards the medal.


----------



## Spanky (26 Dec 2010)

Quick question about the Morale totals.  Great idea by the way.  I've been at 166/200 for quite some time.  I've completed 10-12 successful missions without that total increasing.  Is that normal?


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (26 Dec 2010)

Spanky said:
			
		

> Quick question about the Morale totals.  Great idea by the way.  I've been at 166/200 for quite some time.  I've completed 10-12 successful missions without that total increasing.  Is that normal?


As said in the moral thread your maximum moral is 100+(2x<current rank>)


----------



## larry Strong (26 Dec 2010)

In other words 33 x 2 =66 + 100 =166 so you are maxed out andit only changes by 2 per promotion.

Mike it's not a biggie I might have pushed twice. :brickwall:


----------



## larry Strong (27 Dec 2010)

> While conducting this mission you have discovered some useful Intelligence data! +75 Int
> You earned 590 by completing a daily challenge: 118 Int Collected!
> You earned 590 by completing a daily challenge: 118 Int Collected!



There apears to be a problem with one of the daily challenges, it paid out twice.


----------



## larry Strong (27 Dec 2010)

I went and thought I bought 100 blank and ended up with this:



> You were issued 100 x C7A2 Rifle Qty: 109 Prof: 20 (4%) C7A2 Rifle, costing 4,000.
> You were issued 1 x CADPAT Uniform Qty: 10 Prof: 14 (68%) CADPAT Uniform, costing 8.



could this be canceled please?


----------



## larry Strong (27 Dec 2010)

I am doing a bunch of consecutive missions and i seem to white page everytime I collect int, which is also a daily challenge, I don't have any issues when just completing the mission.


----------



## Spanky (27 Dec 2010)

Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> As said in the moral thread your maximum moral is 100+(2x<current rank>)


Seen!  Thanks.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Dec 2010)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> I went and thought I bought 100 blank and ended up with this:
> 
> could this be canceled please?



Hi Larry,

I'll try to get to this soon, but it's a manual and labour intensive process to reverse purchases so it may be a little while.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## larry Strong (27 Dec 2010)

When time permits Thanks


----------



## crooks.a (30 Dec 2010)

The medal that is supposed to be "Morale Reaches -400" actually reads "Morale Reaches 400", and I can obtain it with -320 Morale.


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Dec 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> The medal that is supposed to be "Morale Reaches -400" actually reads "Morale Reaches 400", and I can obtain it with -320 Morale.



I can confirm it as well, using the incentive even works. I won't use the Int the incentive got me if you want to set it back when you can get to it, Mike.


----------



## Dissident (31 Dec 2010)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> I am doing a bunch of consecutive missions and i seem to white page everytime I collect int, which is also a daily challenge, I don't have any issues when just completing the mission.



I get this too.


----------



## lethalLemon (2 Jan 2011)

My morale is stopped at 184 and no longer goes any higher with the completion of mission.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Jan 2011)

Morale is capped at 2 x your level + 100.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jan 2011)

Thanks guys, I fixed the -400 morale medal. Sorry about that!


----------



## bdave (4 Jan 2011)

Were the Insurgency Levels medals reset?
For example, 'cleared insurgency in 15 locations'; what was it before?
Right now it offers +100 Morale. If I had used that medal when it was +100 incentive/situational awareness/whatever, before it was converted to morale, was it reset, or was that medal considered 'used'?


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (4 Jan 2011)

The reward was enemy intels, and quite a few.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Jan 2011)

The int went to the Negative Morale medal.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Jan 2011)

Right... some of the medal rewards moved around to accommodate the addition of Morale. In retrospect I probably should have cleared out or moved all the claimed medal incentives as well. A lesson for next time I guess.


----------



## Dissident (7 Jan 2011)

Just leveled up and insted of filling up my CR (698) it came back with 500.

Curious.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jan 2011)

Hmmm, that is an odd one... I double checked the code and it doesn't look like that *should* happen. Is it possible you had a mission queued up that took effect after your promotion?


----------



## Dissident (8 Jan 2011)

No big deal. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## larry Strong (8 Jan 2011)

*Every* time I do a mission I "whitepage" and a lot of the times when doing other functions the same thing happens.


----------



## Navalsnpr (8 Jan 2011)

I run the game both on a MacBook Pro and iPhone (Safari Browser) and around 10-15% of the time I too get the white screen. 

I've created a bookmark on both the MacBook and iPhone and just click it when it happens. It brings me to the next page which shows mission success/failure as it normally would.  I just chalked it up to an Apple thing.


----------



## larry Strong (8 Jan 2011)

I just clic on my FB homepage and come back that route....that was more a cry of frustration :brickwall: than anything else. I'm better  now :nod:


----------



## navymich (8 Jan 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> I just clic on my FB homepage and come back that route....that was more a cry of frustration :brickwall: than anything else. I'm better  now :nod:



Ditto (both the FB click and the cry!).  I am getting the white page after almost every mission.  Not so bad when I am doing only a couple HVM.  Doesn't take a whole lot of time to go back and forth.  But when I am conducting a bunch of smaller missions to use up CR or raise my mission numbers, it definitely gets frustrating and time consuming.


----------



## Dissident (8 Jan 2011)

Ok, more info from what I think happened:

Had enough CR to do a mission to level me up. Clicked once on "conduct mission". Screen goes white. I go back to FB. Click on the AO link. CR at 500/698 and I get creditied with another mission success.

In other words: one click to perform mission that levels me up ends up doing the mission again automatically after I leveled up.


----------



## larry Strong (8 Jan 2011)

That's happened a time or two for me as well


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Jan 2011)

Me too, going whitescreen, then going back through the FB left-side menu to select 'Afghan Operations' repeats the last mission you tried.  I had an HVM done, which leveled me up, but went white, and when I re-entered AO, I noted that my CR was down from the max by exactly the amount of CR needed for the mission.  I though it would have just come to the Ops mission menu, but it definitely treated the refresh as a 'repeat the mission'.


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Jan 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Me too, going whitescreen, then going back through the FB left-side menu to select 'Afghan Operations' repeats the last mission you tried.  I had an HVM done, which leveled me up, but went white, and when I re-entered AO, I noted that my CR was down from the max by exactly the amount of CR needed for the mission.  I though it would have just come to the Ops mission menu, but it definitely treated the refresh as a 'repeat the mission'.



Mike, I narrowed it down a bit...I only get the whitescreen if I received some INT on that mission.


----------



## larry Strong (9 Jan 2011)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Mike, I narrowed it down a bit...I only get the whitescreen if I received some INT on that mission.



Thats what I thought a while back



			
				Larry Strong said:
			
		

> I am doing a bunch of consecutive missions and i seem to white page everytime I collect int, which is also a daily challenge, I don't have any issues when just completing the mission.



Now it does it on most missions


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jan 2011)

I've made some changes to help reduce white screens tonight... though it's more likely to just break more stuff in the short term.  Hopefully it will position us for being able to nuke this whole white screen thing soon. If anyone sees new problems (besides the white screen) please let me know. In the mean time, I'll be working on trying to get the white screen problem sorted out.



			
				Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Mike, I narrowed it down a bit...I only get the whitescreen if I received some INT on that mission.



G2G you've just saved me a heck of a lot of work. I'd already developed a plan on how to try to narrow down the source, but it was going to be very time consuming... thanks!


----------



## Strike (9 Jan 2011)

Just played a msn, used CR, and summary says that I get some CE, but the tally never changed.  I know this because the msn that I'm working on needed two more times before I ranked up.  After this last msn, I still need two more to rank up.

Summary says I should have received 1505 plus 90 CE (for morale).


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jan 2011)

Hmmm, haven't seen that one before and it worked OK for me, but I've given you the correction. I'll keep an eye on it and see if I can catch it in the act.

As a side note, I'm "sort of" getting closer to the white screen problem. In a nutshell, the game is trying to do too much, and taking too long when missions are being run. I'm trying to optimize the code a bit, but may end up having to take a new approach to things like the daily challenges.


----------



## Strike (9 Jan 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Hmmm, haven't seen that one before and it worked OK for me, but I've given you the correction. I'll keep an eye on it and see if I can catch it in the act.
> 
> As a side note, I'm "sort of" getting closer to the white screen problem. In a nutshell, the game is trying to do too much, and taking too long when missions are being run. I'm trying to optimize the code a bit, but may end up having to take a new approach to things like the daily challenges.



You gave me too much.  I should have had another 300 (?) CE to go before my next promotion.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jan 2011)

Crap... I'm trying to do too many things at once... do you know how much I went over?

The white screen problem is coming.... but it's going to be a big job so I likely won't be able to finish it tonight.


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2011)

LOL. More signs of the apocolypse ... apparently servers can walk and do drill!!

My white screen is now accompanied by this neat little message:



> Sorry, Afghan Operations failed inspection and is doing remedial drill until things improve. Please check back later.



;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jan 2011)

The game is back online now (let me know if it's still offline for you!)

Also, note that 'Tommy Gavin' is my test user... you can ignore his stats today and tomorrow, I'm just using that account to reproduce the white screens and test fixes.


----------



## Strike (9 Jan 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Crap... I'm trying to do too many things at once... do you know how much I went over?
> 
> The white screen problem is coming.... but it's going to be a big job so I likely won't be able to finish it tonight.



No idea.  Figure if I had 300 less than my next promotion I'd be where I'm supposed to be.

Now that's honesty for you.  You want me to keep playing or are you going to readjust?  Losing CR as I type this.   ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jan 2011)

I'd say 'carry on' but I've just taken the game offline for more work.  I'm hoping it won't take long.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jan 2011)

Good news! I'm pretty confident that I've solved - or at least greatly reduced - the white screen problem.

Please dive in and play, and if you see any problems (white screens or otherwise) let me know!


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Jan 2011)

The game is running remarkably faster. Just failed a mission and emptied my CR, so I can't test white screens, but the load time between training missions and moving through tabs is very fast compared to before.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jan 2011)

That's a side benefit to the change. I had to make things more efficient because the game was taking too long and facebook was timing out with the white screen. The downside is that to make things more efficient, I had to change a lot of the underpinnings of the game... that's risky as it may create other problems, and honestly, it was taxing my feeble mind to make the change without losing data.

Here's hoping I got it right.


----------



## larry Strong (10 Jan 2011)

Working good thanks Mike


----------



## Task (10 Jan 2011)

Mike, it is working substantially faster with no white screens for me. 

It must be a lot of work, so thank you.

T


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Jan 2011)

Excellent! Glad to hear things are running more smoothly now. I know those white screens where frustrating and they were at the top of my hit list. It was just taking me a while to zero in on the cause.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Jan 2011)

Just ran a couple missions, including some that produced INT. No white screens, and missions loaded in approx 3 seconds after clicking the "Conduct Mission" button. Thanks again, Mike!!


----------



## larry Strong (10 Jan 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Just ran a couple missions, including some that produced INT. No white screens, and missions loaded in approx 3 seconds after clicking the "Conduct Mission" button. Thanks again, Mike!!



Things are just "Hummimng along with Herman" today ;D Thanks again


----------



## armyvern (11 Jan 2011)

I just got the white screen twice ...  :-\


----------



## MMSS (11 Jan 2011)

so far working great... 4 ranks today


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jan 2011)

That's bad news vern... but I know you're a night owl so it may have been happening when the backups were running, which could still be a valid cause. Unfortunately there is no way for me to track when the white screens occur... from this end, everything looks OK, but Facebook gets tired of waiting and times out. I'll think about possible options here, even if it's something simple like displaying how 'busy' the server is so we can track white screens and busy times.


----------



## armyvern (11 Jan 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> That's bad news vern... but I know you're a night owl so it may have been happening when the backups were running, which could still be a valid cause. Unfortunately there is no way for me to track when the white screens occur... from this end, everything looks OK, but Facebook gets tired of waiting and times out. I'll think about possible options here, even if it's something simple like displaying how 'busy' the server is so we can track white screens and busy times.



I think you may be correct as those were the only 2 glitches that I experienced --- all seems well since.


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Jan 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I just got the white screen twice ...  :-\



Well at least you didn't crash the photo gallery last night...  >


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Jan 2011)

Weird... so even if you fail a mission now, does it drop at all?


----------



## bdave (13 Jan 2011)

When is the last piece of equipment available? I'm above level 150 and I'm missing one piece of item for my level 5 'unique equipment owned' medal.
Is this an error or...?


----------



## MMSS (13 Jan 2011)

bdave said:
			
		

> When is the last piece of equipment available? I'm above level 150 and I'm missing one piece of item for my level 5 'unique equipment owned' medal.
> Is this an error or...?



each contest adds a new piece of kit... maybe that's the idea?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Jan 2011)

Each level unlocks new kit at the early levels... but after a while it slows down. I can say that you'll unlock kit at level 580, should you make it that far.


----------



## bdave (13 Jan 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Each level unlocks new kit at the early levels... but after a while it slows down. I can say that you'll unlock kit at level 580, should you make it that far.



Oh my gawd!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Jan 2011)

Well that is really weird... I just tested it and it is definitely working for me, but I'll check in to what's going on with you. I thought at first it may have been an incentive, but you don't have any active. In the mean time, enjoy your bliss!


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Well that is really weird... I just tested it and it is definitely working for me, but I'll check in to what's going on with you. I thought at first it may have been an incentive, but you don't have any active. In the mean time, enjoy your bliss!



My screen is the same, the MPs earned and the CR do not actually take effect in your stats until the next click after that screenshot below.

Same thing occurs when you complete daily challenges --- you get a screen like below advising that you earned XXX for completing the challenge and then the XXX actually reflects on your next click.

The system is working fine.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Jan 2011)

Thanks Vern...

Just in case, I've added a few more log entries so you should know why your morale is going up and down now.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (18 Jan 2011)

Okay this may have already been addressed and may be an undocumented feature rather than a bug but I've just recieved the 20,000 MP spent spent incentive (+50 owned equipment proficiency) and I've noticed that there has been no roll over to the next proficiency level; as an example I have 125% Level 10 C7A2 Proficiency. Shouldn't this now be 25% Level 11 Proficiency?


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Jan 2011)

It should be, but you have to either do a mission using that item or pump training into it.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (18 Jan 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> It should be, but you have to either do a mission using that item or pump training into it.



Undocumented feature it is then... 

Thanks


----------



## NavyShooter (19 Jan 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks guys, I fixed the -400 morale medal. Sorry about that!



Check spelling on the name too....it should be EEYORE.

NS


----------



## Trinity (21 Jan 2011)

136% mission proficiency on one of the missions.......  ?????


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jan 2011)

We covered this about 4 posts above yours.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Jan 2011)

I'll see if I can clean that up automatically...


----------



## ASmith (21 Jan 2011)

just completed two missions and each time it told me I was giving +2 morale, but morale stayed at 178 each time??

Aideen


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jan 2011)

If you look in the FAQ, Morale is maxed at 2 x your level +100.


----------



## ASmith (22 Jan 2011)

oops thanks  normally would have thought to look in FAQ, guess I'm still not totally back after surgery. Thanks for setting me straight 

Aideen


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Jan 2011)

Trinity said:
			
		

> 136% mission proficiency on one of the missions.......  ?????



Fixed!


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Jan 2011)

Cashed in Initiative incentive Level 3, which is +100 Morale for 48 hours. I'm not sure how its supposed to work, but my PER says I have 542 Morale however my status bar says I have 442 (which is my level max). I just lost 42 morale for failing a mission and ending a streak, but my morale stayed maxed. Also, the Positive Morale Incentive is only showing the 442.

Which is the correct amount? Should the +100 morale for 48 hours work like the +100 Max CR for 48 hours incentive, or should it be capping at my max? It makes sense to me that way if it boosts you over your max for the time being, and the +100 morale for Insurgencies locked down would work like a top up to your max level.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Jan 2011)

The incentive will add +100 to your Morale, but will not bring it above your current cap. However the +100 will remain in effect for the duration of the incentive. So in essence, you can drop 100 morale points and still be at your cap, while the incentive is active.

In a nutshell, it takes your actual Morale, adds 100 and then applies the cap.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Jan 2011)

Makes sense to me!


----------



## bdave (26 Jan 2011)

When you do medals, are they cumulative or...?

Medal X gives you 15% more A.
Medal Y gives you 20% more A.
Medal Z gives you 25% more A

I activate all of them at once, cause I'm totally badass like that.

So is it (((((A *(1.15))*(1.20))*(1.25))) or whatever combination or is it (A*1.60)?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Jan 2011)

bdave said:
			
		

> So is it (((((A *(1.15))*(1.20))*(1.25))) or whatever combination or is it (A*1.60)?



It's A*1.6, because each incentive adds a percentage of your base value.


----------



## Exarch (29 Jan 2011)

Just noticed an extremely minor detail:

In the stats page, it lists "Intelligence Dossiers Completed" for me as 50, when in fact I have only completed 49 and my _current_ dossier is #50.

Good thing I noticed this before the game imploded, eh?


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Jan 2011)

Just noticed a weird morale/mission thing. I was playing the game and used all my CE. I went away for a time and when I came back my morale had fallen by over 200 points. I also had another failed mission. I'm certain that never happened while I played. I'm confused...  :'(

As well, is there any way to go back and see your mission/play history?


----------



## larry Strong (30 Jan 2011)

Just below your stats in your PER "Show activity history"


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Jan 2011)

I know that part, what I needed to see was something more detailed. I'm positive I didn't have an unsuccessful mission as I spent all my CR in buying kit. I didn't have enough left to take a 200 point morale hit.


----------



## armyvern (30 Jan 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I know that part, what I needed to see was something more detailed. I'm positive I didn't have an unsuccessful mission as I spent all my CR in buying kit. I didn't have enough left to take a 200 point morale hit.



You were on a 208 mission "win" streak ... when you lost your last mission, you'd have lost 208 morale (one for each win in your streak) + losing a bit more for "breaking" a streak.

From your stats page:



> Current Successful Mission Streak:	8
> Longest Successful Mission Streak:	208



That should show in your activity history if you open it up.


----------



## peachycaper (1 Feb 2011)

I wasted over 300 points trying to buy equipment and didn't get any of them.  It said you have purchased x amount and it deducts my MPs but then I go back in and it is not reflecting that I have the purchased equipment.   

Getting annoyed......


----------



## larry Strong (1 Feb 2011)

I bought 2 sets of blank ammo:

2011-02-01 15:19:31 You were issued 11 x 240x 5.56mm Blank Qty: 0 Prof: 23 (38%) 240x 5.56mm Blank, costing 55.
2011-02-01 15:18:53 You were issued 11 x 240x 5.56mm Blank Qty: 0 Prof: 23 (38%) 240x 5.56mm Blank, costing 55.

Yet the QM shows:


----------



## SevenSixTwo (1 Feb 2011)

Just lost a lot of MP to this buy equipment bug.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Feb 2011)

The bug is now fixed... sorry folks. I'll go through and refund all purchases.


----------



## larry Strong (1 Feb 2011)

Now thats speedy service...Mil points to you


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Feb 2011)

OK, all missed purchases should now be refunded... thanks for your patience!


----------



## MJP (2 Feb 2011)

I am a dim wit and when I thought I was running missions, I was blindly buying blank rounds.  I seen to have acquired over 10000 of them when all I wanted was 1500.  When you have time and if possible Mike if I could return them (8000 of the 10000) to the QM for reissue to someone else it would be appreciated.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Feb 2011)

You seem to have none left now... did you fire them all off?


----------



## larry Strong (2 Feb 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> I am a dim wit and when I thought I was running missions, I was blindly buying blank rounds.  I seen to have acquired over 10000 of them when all I wanted was 1500.  When you have time and if possible Mike if I could return them (8000 of the 10000) to the QM for reissue to someone else it would be appreciated.



I'll swap you a bunch of C 7's    ;D


----------



## MJP (2 Feb 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> You seem to have none left now... did you fire them all off?



I saw that and figured you were doing your magic.  I would have had to run just over 550 missions to get rid of them all.  Entirely possible as I have run 641 missions so far but most of that was this am with the blank rounds I bought then and my remaining timmies.  The numbers don't add up right now.  I have roughly 8000 milpoints left. Started this am with a bit over 90000.  So I have spent roughly 82000 at the QM (including my accidental purchases) most of that on blank rounds.  To have run out of blank rounds right now I would have had to run a little over a 1000 missions at an average of 18 per msn.

82000/5=16400 blank rounds bought
16400/18(avg # of blank rounds per msn)=991 

It is entirely possible I am missing something but from my rudimentry looks at it I lost a bunch of blanks somewhere.

I just looked at the QM and it says I have just under 10000 timmies.  I know I never bought timmies in bulk today just blank rounds.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Feb 2011)

I was looking at your record and made a chance to the amount when I noticed your totals were actively changing... I.E. you were conducting missions. I set it back until things slowed down but must have added the 8,000 to the wrong slot. I *think* I have sorted it all out now.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Feb 2011)

Mike, are you going to be on-call when MJP finishes his Logistics training, and needs you to "reset" things for real?


----------



## MJP (2 Feb 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Mike, are you going to be on-call when MJP finishes his Logistics training, and needs you to "reset" things for real?



Dude....I have an easy out when I screw up in the real world.   I will weave a tale of sorrow and woe to show how it really isn't my fault.  Someone somewhere will buy into the story and because of my tear welling,  heart breaking "upbringing story" and before you know it'll all be good.  All I need is GAP to go along with it and I will be set.


----------



## MJP (2 Feb 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I was looking at your record and made a chance to the amount when I noticed your totals were actively changing... I.E. you were conducting missions. I set it back until things slowed down but must have added the 8,000 to the wrong slot. I *think* I have sorted it all out now.



Thank you very much, it looks right to me.  Sorry I could not have been more specific when explaining it but my history only went back so far.


----------



## larry Strong (2 Feb 2011)

Thanks Mike. It took a while to figure out how come I had so many Mil Points


----------



## clericalchronicals (3 Feb 2011)

Hey all,

I linked my FB account to my Army.ca one, at least that's what it says in my stats.  Can't seem to get it working right, and my CR regen time is enough to kill ya...putt putt putt...either way, I have one amount of MilPoints here, and a different amount totally on my Afghan Ops...

HELP!!!


----------



## clericalchronicals (3 Feb 2011)

clericalchronicals said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I linked my FB account to my Army.ca one, at least that's what it says in my stats.  Can't seem to get it working right, and my CR regen time is enough to kill ya...putt putt putt...either way, I have one amount of MilPoints here, and a different amount totally on my Afghan Ops...
> 
> HELP!!!



YAY, only 76 CE until my next promotion, and with my CR Regen at 11:22, I should get to the next rank (and my next 5 Merit Points) in about two weeks...fml.   :-[


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Feb 2011)

You're right, there's no linkage between your Army.ca account and your Facebook account. Not sure what went wrong but if you PM me your FB name I can fix it up.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Strike (3 Feb 2011)

Seems I lost my linkage as well.  Keeps telling me to log in or authorize FB.


----------



## dangerboy (3 Feb 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Seems I lost my linkage as well.  Keeps telling me to log in or authorize FB.



I am in the same boat; now I have no excuse not to do paperwork.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Feb 2011)

Looks like the game is not responding at all right now... it's on Facebook's end though, so we will have to wait for them to clear out whatever the issue is.


----------



## clericalchronicals (3 Feb 2011)

Yeah, it's kind of off and on...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Feb 2011)

It's back (not sure how long it's been back, probably a while).

Anyway, I wanted to point out the new feature I added last night... when you purchase items at the QM, a running total is now displayed just above both "Purchase" buttons. Please take a glance at it to make sure it seems right before committing.

Yes, this is to try to avoid more purchase reversals. No, this is not a direct result of MJP's stockpiling.  It's actually been in the works for quite some time, I finally fit all the pieces together last night.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## GAP (4 Feb 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> Dude....I have an easy out when I screw up in the real world.   I will weave a tale of sorrow and woe to show how it really isn't my fault.  Someone somewhere will buy into the story and because of my tear welling,  heart breaking "upbringing story" and before you know it'll all be good.  All I need is GAP to go along with it and I will be set.



We just pat him on the head and remind him he's special...... ;D  (then go into the next room and laugh my ass off...)


----------



## MJP (4 Feb 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yes, this is to try to avoid more purchase reversals. No, this is not a direct result of MJP's stockpiling.  It's actually been in the works for quite some time, I finally fit all the pieces together last night.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Mike



Thanks Mike!!


----------



## a.schamb (4 Feb 2011)

Not exactly a problem, but is there a HVM for the Registan Desert? Because I just locked down that AOR and there appears to be no new mission.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Feb 2011)

There is... but the HVM's are unlocked based on Rank, not locking down an AOR. So you can actually lock down a location before you even get the HVM. The good news is, when you hit the Registan HVM at Rank 64, it will already be unlocked.


----------



## a.schamb (4 Feb 2011)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## larry Strong (5 Feb 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It's back (not sure how long it's been back, probably a while).
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to point out the new feature I added last night... when you purchase items at the QM, a running total is now displayed just above both "Purchase" buttons. Please take a glance at it to make sure it seems right before committing.
> 
> ...



All I am getting is 2 orange question marks when it should have shown 100.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Feb 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> All I am getting is 2 orange question marks when it should have shown 100.



Same here.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Feb 2011)

When the page loads it doesn't show the correct value at first... as soon as you enter or edit an item quantity, it'll update.


----------



## navymich (5 Feb 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> When the page loads it doesn't show the correct value at first... as soon as you enter or edit an item quantity, it'll update.



When you press the "purchase required equipment" button, it fills in a quantity for you though.  Most times I don't edit that amount, just accept what it says I need.  Even with those filled in, it still shows the ?? for me.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Feb 2011)

I figured out a solution while skiing this morning... it works now.


----------



## navymich (5 Feb 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I figured out a solution while skiing this morning... it works now.



Awesome, thanks Mike!  I can see subscriber rates going up to finance your "thinking" zone.


----------



## ballz (7 Feb 2011)

I'm currently trying to get the 41 missed CR daily challenge cause I'm hurtin for MPs.

Anyway, I noticed that if I just leave the game open, my CR will go 1002/1001.... 1003/1001, etc... until the page is refreshed and then it goes back to 1001/1001 with a "you missed out on x CR by not playing earlier" msg!

I'm not sure if that means if I didn't refresh and I let it get up to 1042/1001, and then hit a mission, that it would let me use those 41 missed CR that I shouldn't be able to use or not.

Just something I figured I'd bring to your attention. It would be a hard thing to "take advantage" of anyway.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (7 Feb 2011)

ANy one else notice that Their FB chat stops working when they go to Afghan Ops?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Feb 2011)

ballz,

The CR counter you see on the screen is actually just an approximation of your actual CR. It can climb beyond your current max at the moment, but when it does, your actual CR (as recorded by the server) will hit your max and stop... so if your display shows 1042/1001 and you do a mission costing 41 CR, you'll be down to 960.

As a side note, missed CR is not calculated until you load a page. So while today's challenge is to miss 41 CR, you don't just need to miss 41 CR today, you need to do a page load after missing 41 CR today. 

CEEBEE I haven't noticed, I keep fb chat off... anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Feb 2011)

FB chat works fine for me. Just takes an extra second to load after the page is done. If you move too fast the chat will never show up.


----------



## REDinstaller (7 Feb 2011)

My chat always shows offline when i'm going between tabs on AOps.


----------



## ballz (7 Feb 2011)

FB chat is always broken, I haven't noticed any correlation with it and AOps


----------



## REDinstaller (7 Feb 2011)

I have no problems with it unless I'm playing AOps.


----------



## a.schamb (8 Feb 2011)

Chat never changes for me... It just doesn't work in general


----------



## larry Strong (10 Feb 2011)

I might be wrong here but I was under the impression that Regen dropped 1 sec for every 2 points added. So why am I only dropping 1 or 2 seconds a level when I have been putting 6 points towards it?


----------



## NavyShooter (10 Feb 2011)

Larry,

There's a calculation for it.  

(1440 - 2 * Initiative ) / Max CR

In your case, it's 

(1440 - 2x130) / 560

Which works out to 2.1 minutes.

Mike did up a spreadsheet to help you figure it out:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96827.0.html

NS


----------



## larry Strong (11 Feb 2011)

Thanks for that, it must be working correctly. Math and I are not good friends. My "Mo" Advance Arty Tech course report stated "M/Bdr Strong's math is suspect without the use of a calculator" :-[


----------



## NavyShooter (11 Feb 2011)

No worries Larry.  

Somehow a kid that dropped grade 13 calculus with a 29% average at the Christmas break managed to muddle his way through a Tech course that demanded me to be able to complete Fast Fourier Transformations (uber advanced calculus stuff.) 

In High school, I could never see the point to figuring out the volume of a cone....I figured I'd never work in an ice-cream shop so who gives a damn?  

In the Navy, I had the school's civilian head instructor walk in and threaten the class "If you can't do this, then civvie street is 500 feet that way"  (pointing out window and shouting).

That was inspiration.

What I wish I could do is PER's.  The red ink I got back was a kick in the nads.

NS


----------



## dangerboy (12 Feb 2011)

When ever I select purchase equipment and it brings me to the Quartermaster Stores screen, the place where it is supposed to tell me the total MP that it will cost me has ?? instead.


----------



## navymich (12 Feb 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> When ever I select purchase equipment and it brings me to the Quartermaster Stores screen, the place where it is supposed to tell me the total MP that it will cost me has ?? instead.



Mike did a fix for that awhile back.  Do you let your whole page load?  Mine will show "??" right away, but once the page has loaded, it puts the total in.


----------



## dangerboy (12 Feb 2011)

Yes, I let the whole page load.  I am using firefox version 3.6.13 on windows 7.  It is not a big bug but just something I noticed.


----------



## ballz (13 Feb 2011)

I'm having the same problem as well... After the first fix it was working fine, but now it's gone back to the "??" even when I add/subtract stuff...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Feb 2011)

It's still working ok, but if anything is blocking Javascript, it won't work. Some anti-virus software strips out javascript automatically...


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Feb 2011)

Mike,

On the "INT" Page, is it possible to put the Dossier number beside the target's name?  

The only way to know which one you're on right now is to either go to the Medals page or your PER page, or count all the little lines from bottom to top.

Thanks!

NS


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Feb 2011)

Good idea... it's done!


----------



## Scott (13 Feb 2011)

I'm not going to type it all out again.

Sorry folks: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/99046/post-1018410.html#new

We know that the only people it really could adversely affect would be the AO players and we sincerely apologize but we have no other choice.

Thanks

Staff


----------



## navymich (13 Feb 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> I'm not going to type it all out again.
> 
> Sorry folks: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/99046/post-1018410.html#new
> 
> ...



ahhh, that explains my multiple 'topic deleted' in the history.  No worries at all, and thank you for keeping us up-to-date on the issues.  As always, the time and effort put into this site by the (volunteer) staff is appreciated.  Apology accepted  :nod:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Feb 2011)

I've credited the lost points for all posts and topics deleted over the last 3 days, and I have suspended the deductions until the cleanup is more complete. Thanks for your patience all!


----------



## larry Strong (13 Feb 2011)

Seems to have gone back to the orange ??


----------



## ballz (14 Feb 2011)

This one is weird...

I just did the "Investigate reports of enemy activity in the mountains" mission at Shah Wali Kot twice. I was at level 7 then so both times it consumed 7 "120 x 5.56 Ball."

One of the daily incentives is "299 equipment consumed" for 409 MPs.

For some reason I did that mission twice and never got the 14 equipment consumed... I then did the "Train the ANSF" mission in the same AOR which required 3x "120 x 5.56 Ball" and my daily incentive worked for it and now reads 3/299.

 ???


----------



## MMSS (16 Feb 2011)

I have also noticed that mission does "require" ammo but does not "consume" it.

Also I thought the morale drop due to lost CR was capped at -40 however I logged in today to see I went from ~375 to -44.

edit: never mind, I see what's going on now.


----------



## Rheostatic (16 Feb 2011)

Some weird numbers here:


----------



## Tyriel (16 Feb 2011)

I already told the owner about the hole I found. I hope he fixes it soon. Screenshot of the bug. -bug info taken out due to it being reported already.-


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Feb 2011)

If you told Mike about the bug, why would you post it here? Some unscrupulous people will abuse it quietly and try to get away with it. Abusable bugs like this are best left to PM.


----------



## Tyriel (16 Feb 2011)

Well it says to put your bug reports here. I assumed if anything I should post it here. Your right I will edit the post and take out the bug. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Feb 2011)

I see a couple of users picked up on the bug and made good use of it.. those stats have been re-adjusted, and the bug has been closed. Thanks for the report Tyriel, and thanks to the vast majority for staying honest.


----------



## armyvern (17 Feb 2011)

So, what would one actually need to get a CR re-gen down to a mere 18 seconds per CR?? I'm making that my new goal!! That's got to be a whole heck of a lot of MP spent towards upping my max CR level.  ... ... tomorrow will try to figure that out on the trusty calculator at work! If you could actually call a sup techs calculator trusty.


----------



## ballz (17 Feb 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Some weird numbers here:





			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I see a couple of users picked up on the bug and made good use of it.. those stats have been re-adjusted, and the bug has been closed. Thanks for the report Tyriel, and thanks to the vast majority for staying honest.



Hackercracker's haven't been, or he's found out a new way to cheat.... 19th place.... 27 successful missions with 3.5 million CE... his handle is kind of troubling as well...


----------



## larry Strong (17 Feb 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> Hackercracker's haven't been, or he's found out a new way to cheat.... 19th place.... 27 successful missions with 3.5 million CE... his handle is kind of troubling as well...



I was trying to figure out who had bumped me down............ :threat:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Feb 2011)

He's done something else... I'm checking the logs now to see if I can figure it out.


----------



## MMSS (18 Feb 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> He's done something else...



Gotten himself banned?


----------



## Strike (18 Feb 2011)

Unfortunately he's not linked to this site, otherwise that might well be grounds for getting him punted.  But you can't really ban people from FB.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Feb 2011)

I have options, I'm trying to understand what he's done before I take any action.


----------



## DrewMC36 (20 Feb 2011)

I have a problem with linking my account, when I start up AO and link the accounts it goes back to the facebook page stating the benefits of linking accounts, and also says that I havn't linked my accounts yet.

So I tried skipping and the game just stays at the linking accounts page.  :'(

*I just checked my MP balance and apparently I have linked my acount with facebook 21 times, and that has given me 10500 points.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Feb 2011)

Hmmm, that's not good. I've reversed all the bogus link bonuses, but if you PM me with your Facebook account name I can link them up.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## armyvern (20 Feb 2011)

DrewMC36,

Just tossed as many points your way as I could; enjoy playing them and welcome to Army.ca


----------



## Tyriel (24 Feb 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I have options, I'm trying to understand what he's done before I take any action.



Might I add. Hacker Cracker is a friend of mine who once I found out the bug also checked out the Forums. He's told me hes done this exploit to see how far he can go with it. I guess hes come pretty far with it but I can talk to him and get him to quit the game or something if you'd like. Hes a hacker so hes only interested in hacking. 

-Tyriel


----------



## larry Strong (24 Feb 2011)

As his name does not appear in the game roster, I believe he has been given the 'ol heave ho


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Feb 2011)

Actually, I asked HackerCracker if he would be willing to explain his methods... and he did. So in the end, we have a better game. People are going to tinker around, and if I've left an opening, it's my problem to fix. I'm just glad that in these cases, both users were willing to let me know what they did, so I could close the holes.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## larry Strong (24 Feb 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> As his name does not appear in the game roster, I believe he has been given the 'ol heave ho



I stand corrected....I see he is still playing.


----------



## kratz (24 Feb 2011)

Tyriel said:
			
		

> Might I add.  *Snip*
> -Tyriel



Sent some MilPoints for being open and honest about game exploits. As Mike mentioned, learning about this assists in making a better game for all.


----------



## Tyriel (28 Feb 2011)

Thank you. I will make sure I tell instead of exploiting it like that. Lets play some Afghan Ops!


----------



## ballz (28 Feb 2011)

Tyriel what's up with your 10,370 unspent merit points?


----------



## Tyriel (2 Mar 2011)

I dunno... Glitch?


----------



## ballz (2 Mar 2011)

Do you actually have them to use? It just appears in the stats part of the game that you do.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Mar 2011)

He doesn't actually have them, it's just a leftover from the glitch. I'll fix up the stats today too.


----------



## Tyriel (4 Mar 2011)

I only have 2000ish Points in real life. But to the game I have 10,000. Thanks Mike Babbitt.


----------



## navymich (4 Mar 2011)

Is anybody else having trouble getting into AO?  I have tried on and off for over an hour and no luck.  I get a FB error screen "Error while loading page from Afghan Operations" with choices to try again or go home.  I did get into the game once, but when I tried to do anything, I went back to the error screen.


----------



## MJP (4 Mar 2011)

Had a small issue earlier but chalked it up to using the "crap" laptop.  Seems to be running fun on the good one.


----------



## larry Strong (4 Mar 2011)

I have had that issue once or twice, over the last few days. I usually come to Army.ca and get on that way.....


----------



## navymich (4 Mar 2011)

Works for me now.  Did a reboot and there was a new install of Firefox, so that might have been the issue.  I couldn't get on through FB or the site earlier.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Mar 2011)

Mich, I didn't observe the problem, but it was probably either on my end, or on FB's end. Glad to see it sorted itself out, whatever it was.


----------



## kratz (5 Mar 2011)

Tyriel said:
			
		

> Thank you. I will make sure I tell instead of exploiting it like that. Lets play some Afghan Ops!



Points removed for multiple accounts and "gaming" the site.


----------



## 2010newbie (6 Mar 2011)

Tried logging into Afghan Ops just now and I am getting page loading errors (Error while loading page from Afghan Operations). Tried again and getting log-in errors (Please log-in or authorize Facebook...). FB seems to work fine, just can't access Afghan Ops....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Mar 2011)

Whatever the problem was, I seem to have missed it again.


----------



## MMSS (6 Mar 2011)

Negative Morale Level 4 description states "Morale Reaches 400" instead of -400. Still seems to work correctly though as I was able to cash it after reaching -400.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Mar 2011)

Thanks! I've fixed that typo.


----------



## 2010newbie (6 Mar 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Whatever the problem was, I seem to have missed it again.



Must have been Facebook gremlins. Luckily I did not feed them after midnight and they seem to have disappeared this morning.


----------



## larry Strong (9 Mar 2011)

There is something funky with my insurgencies. I have 19 locked down yet it is only showing 2


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Mar 2011)

Thanks Larry, that was a bug... it's all fixed up now.


----------



## kuchunwah (9 Mar 2011)

not sure if it is a bug or not, but if the mission says it has a success rate of 98%, I expect it to be 98 success out off 100.  However, in my experience, it is never even close to it??  :rage:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Mar 2011)

I've actually put some effort into ensuring that missions success rates are truly random (based on the % displayed)... a quick check on the stats shows this is still holding true. I think we just remember the failures more vividly than the successes.  Either that or you're getting all the failures for everyone else.


----------



## Rheostatic (9 Mar 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I think we just remember the failures more vividly than the successes.


I tried to remind myself of this fact after a string of failures, but it was little consolation when I saw I was the daily leader in mission failure.


----------



## shiska (10 Mar 2011)

Unlocked the Arghandab region then bought a few medals that gave reputation boosts. Went to my AOR and Arghandab was locked down without having done anything.


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2011)

shiska said:
			
		

> Unlocked the Arghandab region then bought a few medals that gave reputation boosts. Went to my AOR and Arghandab was locked down without having done anything.



+300 for being honest.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Mar 2011)

Thanks shiska, there was indeed a bug in initializing the insurgency in new locations. It's all fixed up now, so the next time you play it should be set correctly. +300 from me as well.


----------



## larry Strong (10 Mar 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> +300 for being honest.



Ditto


----------



## shiska (11 Mar 2011)

Oh wow definitely wasn't expecting that. Thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## josh54243 (14 Mar 2011)

Just checked in today but it said I failed to check in yesterday. Maybe a DST bug?


----------



## ASmith (14 Mar 2011)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> Just checked in today but it said I failed to check in yesterday. Maybe a DST bug?



Same here. Just checked in, as I have every day. Surprised to have it tell me that I hadn't checked in yesterday and I would lose 40 morale.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Mar 2011)

Yep, got the same error. My bet is the DST screwing it up a bit.


----------



## armyvern (14 Mar 2011)

Me too; print screen attached below.


----------



## Webgear (14 Mar 2011)

I got this error tonight:

_*You failed to check in yesterday! -40 Morale*_ 

However I have been playing all weekend.


----------



## hollyymarie (14 Mar 2011)

Yeah I received that error myself (-40 moral for not checking) or atleast I hope it was an error.  I haven't missed a day since I've started playing..


----------



## rifleman (14 Mar 2011)

It happened for myself as well and I was just playing a few hours ago


----------



## armyvern (14 Mar 2011)

So, we have now overwhelmingly established that the system is glitching (as pointed out - probably due to the clock change); I'm sure that Mike will fix it tomorrow when he comes online.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Mar 2011)

Looking at the database, it doesn't appear that the consecutive days streaks were reset... can you have a look on your PER screens and see what it shows for concurrent days and max concurrent days played?


----------



## armyvern (14 Mar 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Looking at the database, it doesn't appear that the consecutive days streaks were reset... can you have a look on your PER screens and see what it shows for concurrent days and max concurrent days played?



It glitched there too; mine says:

Current Consecutive Days Played:	1
Max Consecutive Days Played:	179
Daily Challenges Completed:	204


----------



## REDinstaller (14 Mar 2011)

I'm in the same boat too. I played yesterday morning, the when I went in just after 2100 MST, I was told that I missed a day.

Current Consecutive Days Played: 1 
Max Consecutive Days Played: 65 
Daily Challenges Completed: 46


----------



## ASmith (14 Mar 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Looking at the database, it doesn't appear that the consecutive days streaks were reset... can you have a look on your PER screens and see what it shows for concurrent days and max concurrent days played?



Glitched there for me. Mine Says:

Current Consecutive Days Played:	1
Max Consecutive Days Played:	66
Daily Challenges Completed:	61


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Mar 2011)

Yep, got reset as well:

Current Consecutive Days Played:	1
Max Consecutive Days Played:	116


----------



## Stoker (14 Mar 2011)

So did I and ended up loosing a bunch of moral. Please fix.


----------



## larry Strong (14 Mar 2011)

Me to and I was getting close

Current Consecutive Days Played:   1
Max Consecutive Days Played:   146


----------



## MMSS (14 Mar 2011)

Current Consecutive Days Played:	1
Max Consecutive Days Played:	122

boo.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Mar 2011)

Not sure what happened here... it clearly did not happen for everyone, but it happened for quite a few.

Regardless, I've made a simple change - one that will make Vern very happy - I've 'reconnected' everyone's max so it's their current streak. I.E. if you had a 122 day streak in the past, you have it again now. Even if you broke that streak some time ago. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## armyvern (14 Mar 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Not sure what happened here... it clearly did not happen for everyone, but it happened for quite a few.
> 
> Regardless, I've made a simple change - one that will make Vern very happy - I've 'reconnected' everyone's max so it's their current streak. I.E. if you had a 122 day streak in the past, you have it again now. Even if you broke that streak some time ago.
> 
> ...




Youpee!! I owe you a 2-4 (of real beer)!!  :-*


----------



## ballz (14 Mar 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Youpee!! I owe you a 2-4 (of real beer)!!  :-*



Mike can you teach me how to make an addictive game so I can start doing good deeds for beer? I figure it's probably a cheaper investment for me in the long-run.


----------



## larry Strong (14 Mar 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> Mike can you teach me how to make an addictive game so I can start doing good deeds for beer? I figure it's probably a cheaper investment for me in the long-run.



 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## larry Strong (16 Mar 2011)

Something happened and I recieved about +/_ 20000 CE too many.............along with a notification that I have never seen before.


----------



## ballz (16 Mar 2011)

6:35 AM I can't get into the game anymore... and I just ranked up so I'm wasting CR... sad sad face

EDIT: and as soon as I posted that I hit "try again" and it worked... and I hadn't lost any CR so at least for the brief few minutes it was out, it seemed to have paused itself.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Mar 2011)

Hi Larry,

What was the nature of the message you saw?


----------



## larry Strong (16 Mar 2011)

Something about there being an unexcpected event and that it was going to notify the management. And there was a picture in it......


----------



## larry Strong (16 Mar 2011)

I was doing a 9000+ CE mission with around 25K CE left to go for the next jump......at this point I am sitting at 763 CE needed to jump which is not correct.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Mar 2011)

Larry, based on the logs, you just did that mission twice... all is good.


----------



## larry Strong (16 Mar 2011)

Thanks Mike. That's really weird next time i will screen save.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Mar 2011)

Is anyone seeing messages like this:



> Sorry, your request could not be processed.
> Please try again



I have one user reporting this message, but I can't find the source of the problem... Just wanted to know if others were also affected.


----------



## ASmith (20 Mar 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Is anyone seeing messages like this:
> 
> I have one user reporting this message, but I can't find the source of the problem... Just wanted to know if others were also affected.



Yep I'm having the same message.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Mar 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Is anyone seeing messages like this:
> 
> I have one user reporting this message, but I can't find the source of the problem... Just wanted to know if others were also affected.



No messages, but my Javascript has stopped working (can't jump to AORs using menu, countdown on CR regen off). I've restarted the browser a couple times, and nothing is being adblocked. Using Firefox... I also have 4 of the arrow bullets stuck on my screen, it adds a bullet everytime I level (Leveling messages don't appear either).


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Mar 2011)

Good news and bad news about this problem... Facebook has made a change which is causing this problem for some users on some (all?) apps. They are aware of the issue and presumably are trying to fix it, but the bad news is, there's nothing I can do on my end to resolve it. The fix will have to be done on Facebook's end, and until then, you will see this error pretty consistently in the game.

I hope to have better news tomorrow, when the regular Facebook support and development staff get in.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Mar 2011)

PC, the Javascript still works OK for me, and I'm also on Firefox (also confirmed it's OK in IE). I'll take a look at the message arrows...


----------



## larry Strong (21 Mar 2011)

Does anyone know how to find the game on the Facebook app for Blackberry?


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Mar 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> PC, the Javascript still works OK for me, and I'm also on Firefox (also confirmed it's OK in IE). I'll take a look at the message arrows...



Message arrows are fixed now, just the JS issue. I'm gonna see if its my browser.

Edit: Issue appears to be with AdBlock Plus, its blocking something coming from Army.ca. I'll have to pour through the list and see what its auto-blocking that it shouldn't, but the JS works when I disable adblock.


----------



## bdave (22 Mar 2011)

I'm trying to get my moral to go up.
I am very impatient. So I click the conduct mission button a million times.
Seems after I've done this, my moral goes down.
It's gone down from around 270 to 203.
Can you fix this?
Also, make a conduct mission several times button thingy.
If my mission takes 45CR. and I have +700CR, I don't wanna be there for 40 hours.
Gogo lazyness.  ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Mar 2011)

You're lucky, you could have your CR set to 0. There's a bug with clicking the conduct mission a bunch of times before the page loads, it ignores your CR and will let you run infinite mission. Mike fixed it so if you click too fast it sets your CR to 0 and docks you a bunch of morale.

Be patient like the rest of us!


----------



## bdave (22 Mar 2011)

I'm suggesting he put a little box next to the missions that allows you to put in the number of times you want to complete the mission.
Sort of like the QM thingy.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Mar 2011)

That would get rid of some of the addictiveness to the game though. Could blow through CR in 2 minutes and not come back to the game all day.


----------



## navymich (23 Mar 2011)

You would need to plan ahead for your equipment though, or it wouldn't let you go through it.  Unless you said you wanted x number of missions to be played and it countered with 'buy this equipment'.  I'm not a programming guru, but it doesn't sound easy to make this happen.  Although I do like the idea.  Especially when you are doing multiple low-CR missions to get mission count up!


----------



## josh54243 (24 Mar 2011)

I broke the system, sent a PM 

I had a feeling something weird would happen


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Mar 2011)

John,

I got your PM, but can you expand on what you're seeing? What was your Max CR initially? Does the timer look OK? Do you perform a specific action when you see your Max CR go down, or does it just do it automatically?

Based on what I've seen so far, your Max CR was at 795 yesterday, and is still there...


----------



## josh54243 (24 Mar 2011)

Initially, when I had CE before the upgrade the timer said random numbers in the format 0-2, 0-8, etc. and the CE was going up per second, but when I refreshed the page my CE was going down from my original count.

I tried doing a mission and now I have 0CE and get the sad panda, after which it resets my counter to 10:00 mins and my CE starts going up per second again, but once again when I refresh I get the sad panda


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Mar 2011)

Hi John,

I apologize for that, I didn't account for something when we discussed this earlier so it blew up when you went over the 720 limit. It should be fixed now, plus I've done a quick restore on your account so you have full CR again plus a little extra something for being blocked out. Let me know if you have any further problems - and sorry!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## josh54243 (24 Mar 2011)

Thanks Mike, but I now get a "Error while loading page from AO"


----------



## kratz (24 Mar 2011)

Is the game offline? I am not able to log onto the game at all. I keep getting this message:



> Error
> 
> Error while loading page from Afghan Operations
> 
> [Try Again]   [Go Home]


----------



## 3VP Highlander (24 Mar 2011)

I am getting the same error message and came here to check for info.

Hopefully the problem will be rectified quickly.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Mar 2011)

Damn... I had been staging some changes and accidentally moved them into production when I made this fix... it's all working now.


----------



## josh54243 (24 Mar 2011)

All running fine and dandy, thanks again Mike!


----------



## kratz (24 Mar 2011)

All is good. Thank you Mike.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Mar 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> staging some changes



New int missions?!?!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Mar 2011)

Not yet. Most of the changes were internal, to make the game run a little smoother. I know I keep talking about plans and haven't put much new out there lately... life has been busy but I hope to dedicate some time this weekend to AO. I'm way behind!


----------



## josh54243 (25 Mar 2011)

Still having some problems, did you get my PM?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Mar 2011)

I did, and made some changes early this morning. Are you still seeing issues now?


----------



## josh54243 (25 Mar 2011)

Yup, CR still isnt saving


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Mar 2011)

It's fixed for real now... Turns out dividing by zero is bad.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Mar 2011)

All the javascript is working again for me, Mike. I dunno what changes you made, but they work. I'll find out later on today if the arrow bug is still there too, it adds an arrow everytime I level up.


----------



## FoverF (25 Mar 2011)

Not sure if this is a legit bug, or some kind of game feature. I've tried searching, but came up empty, so here goes:

My morale cannot go above 256. If I finish any missions or whatnot, I get the message of "Gained XX Combat Experience, +2 morale", but my morale stays at 256. 

Thanks in advance. 

-James


----------



## armyvern (25 Mar 2011)

FoverF said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is a legit bug, or some kind of game feature. I've tried searching, but came up empty, so here goes:
> 
> My morale cannot go above 256. If I finish any missions or whatnot, I get the message of "Gained XX Combat Experience, +2 morale", but my morale stays at 256.
> 
> ...



It's the game setting; your morale level maxs out at 2 X your current rank +100.

That means that you are currently at level 78 X 2 = 156 + 100 = morale of 256.


----------



## FoverF (25 Mar 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Mar 2011)

PC, I've definitely fixed the arrow bug so you shouldn't see that any more. Glad to hear the Javascript is working too. Wish I fixed that.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Mar 2011)

I found that if I unblocked googleanalytics it made the JS work again. Not sure why its blocking all JS and not just the google stuff, but I'll tinker with it and find out.


----------



## PuckChaser (31 Mar 2011)

Missed CR negative morale is supposed to cap at -40. However, if you open the game before it reaches the -40, it will continue to allow you to lose 1 morale for every 2 CR missed.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Mar 2011)

It's capped at -40 per missed 'session'. If you continue to miss CR after losing 40 morale though, you'll continue to lose more morale.

I.E. If you reload the page every time you lose a point or CR, you can lose a lot more than 40 points.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Apr 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It's capped at -40 per missed 'session'. If you continue to miss CR after losing 40 morale though, you'll continue to lose more morale.
> 
> I.E. If you reload the page every time you lose a point or CR, you can lose a lot more than 40 points.



Makes sense, thanks Mike!


----------



## larry Strong (3 Apr 2011)

Errr something happened and I got the "Saad Panda" and my CR regen has gone up to at least 9 minutes


----------



## armyvern (3 Apr 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Errr something happened and I got the "Saad Panda" and my CR regen has gone up to at least 9 minutes



Yikes; just checked my regen and I am at 1.03, so mine is still working fine.


----------



## larry Strong (3 Apr 2011)

Awl righty maybe it needed a good nights sleep....all is well :nod:


----------



## thehare (3 Apr 2011)

Just wondering, I'm trying to get myself started in this game but I keep on receiving 'Error while loading page from Afghan Operations' every time I try to load the app.

Is the game down right now or is it something on my end that is messing it up?


----------



## dangerboy (3 Apr 2011)

thecanadian said:
			
		

> Just wondering, I'm trying to get myself started in this game but I keep on receiving 'Error while loading page from Afghan Operations' every time I try to load the app.
> 
> Is the game down right now or is it something on my end that is messing it up?



I was just on it and the game is working fine, I would check things at your end.


----------



## thehare (3 Apr 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> I was just on it and the game is working fine, I would check things at your end.



Was hoping it wasn't the problem (but what can you do  :-\ ).

Now the problem is I have no idea what would be causing the error...


----------



## a.schamb (3 Apr 2011)

Hey Mike, don't know how easy this would be to change, but I noticed that at 100% insurgency for the Libyan AOR, it says Complete Taliban Control. Perhaps it could be changed from Taliban?


----------



## Dissident (3 Apr 2011)

Looks like someone might have given me 300milpoints x2 on the same day.

Edit: 3 times actually.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Apr 2011)

Dissident said:
			
		

> Looks like someone might have given me 300milpoints x2 on the same day.
> 
> Edit: 3 times actually.



Same. Kratz is triple clicking!


----------



## MJP (3 Apr 2011)

yea me too





			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Same. Kratz is triple clicking!



Same thing for me.


----------



## kratz (3 Apr 2011)

This was first reported to Mike on 10 March. Tonight, I sent him a screen shot to show how it looks and reported it again.

From what I can tell, before and after awarding points the first set goes through and the rest are not actually awarded. It does mess with people's minds when viewing it though. So even though it says +300 three times, only one set of +300 has actually been awarded.

No, I was not triple clicking. If you read the time stamps, it took me on average 9 minutes between posting each set of points.


----------



## MJP (3 Apr 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> This was first reported to Mike on 10 March. Tonight, I sent him a screen shot to show how it looks and reported it again.
> 
> From what I can tell, before and after awarding points the first set goes through and the rest are not actually awarded. It does mess with people's minds when viewing it though. So even though it says +300 three times, only one set of +300 has actually been awarded.
> 
> No, I was not triple clicking. If you read the time stamps, it took me on average 9 minutes between posting each set of points.



I still blame you.... ;D

Thanks for the MPs!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Apr 2011)

thecanadian said:
			
		

> Just wondering, I'm trying to get myself started in this game but I keep on receiving 'Error while loading page from Afghan Operations' every time I try to load the app.
> 
> Is the game down right now or is it something on my end that is messing it up?



I'll check into this... it's probably not on your end but rather you're hitting an unexpected problem in the script itself. Is it still showing the same error now?

I'll also look into kratz's report... I can't reproduce the problem yet, but clearly there is still an issue there, even if it's only a display issue.

Lastly, the Taliban have been ousted from Libya... thanks.


----------



## Riverain96 (5 Apr 2011)

Im trying to get the app but everytime I go to it it says error while loading page from afghan ops game?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Apr 2011)

I've heard the same report from at least one other user. I suspect our security software is just too uptight. If you're available to run a quick test some time, let me know. That should allow me to rule in/rule out security as the source of the problem.


----------



## ballz (6 Apr 2011)

Trying to purchase equip to do a mission now adn every time I hit "purchase equipment" it gives me the "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" page


----------



## Strike (6 Apr 2011)

Each time I try to go to the stats page I get this:



> Error
> 
> Sorry, the application you were using is experiencing a problem. Please try again later.
> Empty response received.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Apr 2011)

Hmmm, it's all working fine for me. Is it still an issue? Just for those functions?


----------



## Strike (6 Apr 2011)

Weird.  Working now.


----------



## Riverain96 (6 Apr 2011)

Let me know when if you want to do a test, im available during the days. 

Now Im getting:

Error

Sorry, the application you were using is experiencing a problem. Please try again later.
Empty response received.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Apr 2011)

Strike, it may break again shortly. But if that's the case, I'll at least know what's causing the problems. 

Riverain96, that's a new one to me, I'll have to check it out. Did that just occur now, or was it say prior to 2100 (AT - so 15 mins ago)? I've made changes since then which may help or hurt the situation.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Apr 2011)

I've been gtg all day logging in, even from the DWAN.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Apr 2011)

The problems may be back temporarily until I can track them. Don't hesitate to report them here though. 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## ballz (6 Apr 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Each time I try to go to the stats page I get this:



That's the same message I got eventually... but its working again now


----------



## Riverain96 (6 Apr 2011)

Yea still getting the same Mike. Actually been getting it all day lol. I still haven't been able to log into the app once. Could it be because of the browser Im using? Is there a difference if im using say mozilla vs explorer?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Apr 2011)

I don't think so, as I've tested it on most browser... What are you using?


----------



## Riverain96 (6 Apr 2011)

Yea youre right, Im using Mozilla but I just tested explorer and am getting the same thing. Being as I have not been able to log on yet, could it be something to do with giving the application permission?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Apr 2011)

It could be. I've heard a similar story from one or two other users. Might be worth deleting the app from Facebook and trying again. It won't delete your game data, as that's actually stored here, not on Facebook. I did just update the Facebook API code but that doesn't seem to have helped either.


----------



## larry Strong (6 Apr 2011)

I can't log on with my cell phone. I get "A communication failure has occured". Am at work and not able to access a desk top.


----------



## Riverain96 (6 Apr 2011)

Hey yea I tried deleting it and adding it again but it doesn't work. I dont know if this means anything but when I click "go to app" it takes me to the "Please log into or authorize facebook before proceeding page". At this point it takes you to the "Request for Permission" page. 
This is where it doesn't work, because after confirming the request for permission it takes me back to the "Please log into or authorize facebook to proceed page" and after that I always get the error message. Hope this helps.


----------



## larry Strong (7 Apr 2011)

Got home from work and started playing, went good for a while, I had some pages open "Ops", "Roster" etc. Then it bounced me on all pages with a message. At the same time i could access Army.ca no problem but it would just spin it's wheels went I tried to enter a thread.......all is working good now. The cell issue appears to be a network problem and I don't think it's game related.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Apr 2011)

Larry, there are periods in the very early morning where backups sometimes run and can cause the site to go slowly or even time out occasionally. I think that's what you hit. Riverain96 thanks for the info, that gives me something to work with. I'm starting to suspect based on what I'm seeing here and elsewhere on the net that this may be yet problem that Facebook has introduced but is slow to acknowledge.


----------



## larry Strong (7 Apr 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Larry, there are periods in the very early morning where backups sometimes run and can cause the site to go slowly or even time out occasionally. I think that's what you hit. Riverain96 thanks for the info, that gives me something to work with. I'm starting to suspect based on what I'm seeing here and elsewhere on the net that this may be yet problem that Facebook has introduced but is slow to acknowledge.


I am usually in bed by 0400......you wanna change it's schedule  :


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Apr 2011)

Well, this is me eating crow... Facebook had nothing to do with the "empty response" problem, it was all me. Should be fixed now though.


----------



## Mikhail (7 Apr 2011)

Mike is too modest. I can report that his unrelenting diligence in tracking down this error over the last couple of days (it was happening to me too) successfully culminated in cornering the software bug in its lair, and dispatching it with impunity.

Now if I could get this level of tech support in other areas of my life I would be a happy happy man.


----------



## josh54243 (7 Apr 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> I am usually in bed by 0400......you wanna change it's schedule  :



hahaha ditto


----------



## Riverain96 (8 Apr 2011)

Hey thanks alot Mike! Everything is working great!


----------



## Dissident (8 Apr 2011)

When I click on the FB link this morning, it gives me this:

Invalid URL
The requested URL "/afghan_ops/?ref=bookmarks&count=0", is invalid.

Reference #9.56921160.1302258500.526b7da 

Edit: Same from the army.ca link at the top of the page. I'll try again from work in a bit and see what happens.


----------



## armyvern (8 Apr 2011)

Mine is working fine.


----------



## Dissident (8 Apr 2011)

Works fine from work. Hmmm, my home computer has been giving me a few similar problems lately, looks like the problems are all on my end.


----------



## kuchunwah (9 Apr 2011)

it works fine, other than the fact that it ask me to login to facebook first on a few occasions.


----------



## Dissident (9 Apr 2011)

Old Laptop died. New laptop has no issues.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Apr 2011)

Isn't initiative supposed to cap at 540? MJP seems to have 720 without an incentive running. Not that he's cheated or anything, I just thought the system wouldn't allow you to add any initiative past 540 without an incentive as a temporary boost.


----------



## MJP (10 Apr 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Isn't initiative supposed to cap at 540? MJP seems to have 720 without an incentive running. Not that he's cheated or anything, I just thought the system wouldn't allow you to add any initiative past 540 without an incentive as a temporary boost.



It is just medal incentives, they were useless to me as I had maxed out my initiative so I cashed them in to get the 100 medal incentive.  They added nothing to my CR time as impressive as it looks.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Apr 2011)

Ah, makes sense! Thanks!


----------



## navymich (12 Apr 2011)

I got one mission done this morning and now whenever I try any others, I get:



> Error
> 
> Sorry, the application you were using is experiencing a problem. Please try again later.
> Empty response received.
> Go Home



(the 'Go Home' takes me to Facebook)

Tried to buy equipment to see if it was just the missions doing it.  I could press the 'purchase required equipment' and it went to the equipment tab. But when I went to actually buy it, it came up with the 'log in to or authorize Facebook' page.  Upon clicking on that, it went back to the error above.


Edited to add:  it's working now.  Persistence pays off?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Apr 2011)

Hmm, might be early morning backups slowing things down again. I'll review the schedule and make sure they're not running too late.


----------



## larry Strong (12 Apr 2011)

It just happened now, as well as a couple of other times this morning....in the last hour or so


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Apr 2011)

I get "Empty responses received" everytime I try to go to the stats page. Everything else works great.


----------



## chriscalow (13 Apr 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I get "Empty responses received" everytime I try to go to the stats page. Everything else works great.



Same here. Except the game looks weird. Its all white, no backgrounds or anything.


----------



## larry Strong (13 Apr 2011)

Gumby said:
			
		

> Same here. Except the game looks weird. Its all white, no backgrounds or anything.



I have had that issue on my phone the last couple days, but at home it works ok except for the "Empty responses received" seems to be occuring a little more often.


----------



## infantryian (17 Apr 2011)

Everytime I complete a mission that requires consumables and I run out. When I click the purchase all required equipment button the browser asks me if I want to resend data. If yes it reloads the page and says that I do not have the required equipment, mission aborted. If I cancel it does not load. 

In stead I need to navigate to a different page, then back in order to click the purchase required equipment button. 

I know this isn't the clearest explanation in the world, but I'm not sure how else to describe it. If needed I can try to clarify.


----------



## Strike (17 Apr 2011)

Mike, I'm getting this:



> Error
> 
> Sorry, the application you were using is experiencing a problem. Please try again later.
> Empty response received.



again when I try to go to the Stats page.


----------



## larry Strong (18 Apr 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Mike, I'm getting this:
> 
> again when I try to go to the Stats page.



It took about 5 tries to access the Stats page....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Apr 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll check into it. Might take me a few days as I'm on the road this week.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Apr 2011)

It should be fixed, for now. Turns out there were just too many records in the database, so I had to archive some.


----------



## larry Strong (19 Apr 2011)

Thaanks for that Mike   Is that why my Daily Challenge total has gone from around 230ish to 28?


----------



## Task (19 Apr 2011)

My incentive timers are not showing anymore... Ie Initiative for a week countdown...

T


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Apr 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Thaanks for that Mike   Is that why my Daily Challenge total has gone from around 230ish to 28?



Yep, the other 190 were archived... I'll have to figure out a better long term solution, but this gets the status page loading for now.



			
				Task said:
			
		

> My incentive timers are not showing anymore... Ie Initiative for a week countdown...
> 
> T



Do you mean the incentives that add to your base stats on the PER page?


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Apr 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Do you mean the incentives that add to your base stats on the PER page?



Yep. I have an initiative boost on right now that I can't see.


----------



## larry Strong (19 Apr 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yep, the other 190 were archived... I'll have to figure out a better long term solution, but this gets the status page loading for now.



Thanks


----------



## Rheostatic (19 Apr 2011)

On the Stats page, there's something weird about this:


> Highest *Success *Ratio (13100% - 131/1)
> » Pursue the militant leader into Pakistan -215CR, +9,930CE
> Success Probability: *Impossible (5%)*


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Apr 2011)

The probability is low for you because the level is far higher than you are.


----------



## kuchunwah (19 Apr 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> On the Stats page, there's something weird about this:



i had the same question before as well


----------



## Task (19 Apr 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yep, the other 190 were archived... I'll have to figure out a better long term solution, but this gets the status page loading for now.
> 
> Do you mean the incentives that add to your base stats on the PER page?



Yes, sorry on the PER page.


----------



## Rheostatic (19 Apr 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> The probability is low for you because the level is far higher than you are.


I hadn't thought of that. I thought maybe the ratio was backwards.


----------



## MJP (21 Apr 2011)

There are six challenges showing up.


----------



## josh54243 (21 Apr 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> There are six challenges showing up.



Woo! Double challenges!


----------



## kuchunwah (21 Apr 2011)

anyone able to finish all 6 challenges?


----------



## a.schamb (21 Apr 2011)

I have the 6 challenges as well.. However, only the top row of the challenges award MilPoints..

Or maybe it's another bug that I didn't get 836MP for 629 Eqpt. Proficiency  :blotto:


----------



## kuchunwah (21 Apr 2011)

a.schamb said:
			
		

> I have the 6 challenges as well.. However, only the top row of the challenges award MilPoints..
> 
> Or maybe it's another bug that I didn't get 836MP for 629 Eqpt. Proficiency  :blotto:



same here... can i get a refund on the CR and the items that i spent chasing the goal?  :'( :-\


----------



## josh54243 (22 Apr 2011)

So close to finishing all 6


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (24 Apr 2011)

This may be by design rather than a bug ...

I have collected sufficient unique equipment for three (unclaimed) incentives but only two buttons (for the lower two) are appearing. 

Not a big deal in this case but it may be elsewhere.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Apr 2011)

You don't have the 1,000 milpoints to be able to cash in the highest one, so its grayed out.

Here's 300 to help you along.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (27 Apr 2011)

Now it sounds like I'm complaining ...

Activity History for AJFitzpatrick

 2011-04-27 21:28:54 Hey Big Spender! incentive purchased for 500. You have earned Increase owned equipment proficiency by 1 level as a reward for 50,000 MilPoints Spent. +10 Morale
 2011-04-27 21:28:54 Hey Big Spender! incentive purchased for 500. You have earned Increase owned equipment proficiency by 1 level as a reward for 50,000 MilPoints Spent. +10 Morale

Stranger still now I have negative MPs  :crybaby:

Edit: it seems to have applied the bonus twice ... since I now have level 5 proficiency in 99 items


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Apr 2011)

Looks like you double clicked instead of single clicked.  ;D


----------



## josh54243 (27 Apr 2011)

You no longer have negative MPs


----------



## kuchunwah (3 May 2011)

I keep getting this every 3 to 4 clicks: 


Error.Sorry, the application you were using is experiencing a problem. Please try again later.

Empty response received.


anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## navymich (3 May 2011)

kuchunwah said:
			
		

> I keep getting this every 3 to 4 clicks:
> 
> 
> Error.Sorry, the application you were using is experiencing a problem. Please try again later.
> ...



I am suspecting that it is a facebook issue because I get the same error with a couple of other games that I am playing right now.


----------



## a.schamb (3 May 2011)

kuchunwah said:
			
		

> I keep getting this every 3 to 4 clicks:
> 
> 
> Error.Sorry, the application you were using is experiencing a problem. Please try again later.
> ...



I had that a bit ago, but everything seems to be working now..


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (4 May 2011)

kuchunwah said:
			
		

> I keep getting this every 3 to 4 clicks:
> 
> 
> Error.Sorry, the application you were using is experiencing a problem. Please try again later.
> ...



I seem to get this pretty consistently, I'd say about every second time I play.


----------



## larry Strong (4 May 2011)

I cant get on by way of my phone, however I have no issues on my desktop.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 May 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Thaanks for that Mike   Is that why my Daily Challenge total has gone from around 230ish to 28?



Fixed! 



			
				a.schamb said:
			
		

> I have the 6 challenges as well.. However, only the top row of the challenges award MilPoints..
> 
> Or maybe it's another bug that I didn't get 836MP for 629 Eqpt. Proficiency  :blotto:



Sorry, I half fixed this in that I invalidated any challenges over the first 3, but was still displaying them. Now only 3 will be displayed.



			
				AJFitzpatrick said:
			
		

> Now it sounds like I'm complaining ...
> 
> Activity History for AJFitzpatrick
> 
> ...



Do you want me to reverse the second incentive and refund you the points?


----------



## MJP (10 May 2011)

I think something is wrong with my initiative as it is sitting at 720.  I had maxed it out at 540 and cashed in some medals just to get a milpoints rewards that popped it up around 1000 at least a week ago.  I should now be back down to 540 as the incentives ran out but seem to be at 720.  I can't go far enough back in my activity history but I am positive that I cashed those medals over a week ago.


----------



## josh54243 (10 May 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> I think something is wrong with my initiative as it is sitting at 720.  I had maxed it out at 540 and cashed in some medals just to get a milpoints rewards that popped it up around 1000 at least a week ago.  I should now be back down to 540 as the incentives ran out but seem to be at 720.  I can't go far enough back in my activity history but I am positive that I cashed those medals over a week ago.



Mines at 695 right now, but there was a glitch a while back so the true effect max is 540 and anything over won't have any effect

although it does look fancy


----------



## MJP (10 May 2011)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> Mines at 695 right now, but there was a glitch a while back so the true effect max is 540 and anything over won't have any effect
> 
> although it does look fancy



Yea I like the look...


----------



## BlueJingo (11 May 2011)

Hey, I've been trying for the -negative moral medal (-300 pts) and my Moral has been "stuck" at Morale: -254 (-6% CE) for a while, it says when i miss a bunch of combat readiness that it's -40, -32 etc... but it doesn't change my actual moral level... 

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## PuckChaser (11 May 2011)

Nope, just as your max positive morale is capped at 2x level +100, your maximum negative morale is capped at 2x level +100.


----------



## navymich (19 May 2011)

It used to be that when you bought an incentive that was temporary (ex. +40 rep for x number of hours), it would show beside the appropriate block in your PER.  I don't see that anymore.  Is it possible to get it turned back on please, as I find it helpful to know how long I will have something.


----------



## larry Strong (19 May 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> It used to be that when you bought an incentive that was temporary (ex. +40 rep for x number of hours), it would show beside the appropriate block in your PER.  I don't see that anymore.  Is it possible to get it turned back on please, as I find it helpful to know how long I will have something.



IIRC it has to do with one of the patch's Mike was required to do to fix bugs. If you scroll back thru the pages you will find the actual answer. I would have found it but am getting ready - sort of  ;D - for work.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 May 2011)

Hmmm... actually it's still supposed to show, so I'll check into that.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 May 2011)

Fixed.


----------



## navymich (20 May 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Fixed.



Awesome, thanks Mike!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 May 2011)

Sorry it took so long!


----------



## larry Strong (24 May 2011)

Been watching this for the last week.....not a big issue but it interferes with my karma..........


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Jun 2011)

Huge amount of empty replies right now, been going on for the last 15 mins....


----------



## REDinstaller (8 Jun 2011)

Same thing here.


----------



## larry Strong (8 Jun 2011)

I have been running into that on my phone......


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Jun 2011)

Crap, I missed it. I'll go back and check the logs for that time to see if something went wonky. I did make a fairly large change last night... Nothing you can see but under the covers things look different for equipment. One step closer to new stuff.


----------



## navymich (8 Jun 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> ...but under the covers things look different for equipment...


   :rofl:


----------



## larry Strong (8 Jun 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> One step closer to new stuff.




Whooo hooo ;D


----------



## armyvern (10 Jun 2011)

I know this got sorted out on the positive side, but it looks like it is still happening on the negative side ...

Morale:



> Morale: -504 (-10% CE)


----------



## larry Strong (11 Jun 2011)

I had 142 unspent Merit Points. I confirmed that I had the 80 (level 3) and 125 (level 4) incentive's on my medals page. I then proceded to cash in my Merit Points, then my incentives disappeared without my cashing them in, and I am back to working on the level 3 medal! 

Was I supposed to sit on the Merit Points for 24 hours or something?


----------



## KJK (11 Jun 2011)

Those incentives are only available if you have the required unused merit points. If you cash in the merit points without cashing in the incentive, the incentive disappears. Ask me how I know.  

KJK 

P.S. Congratulations on 5000 missions.


----------



## larry Strong (11 Jun 2011)

:brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Jun 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I know this got sorted out on the positive side, but it looks like it is still happening on the negative side ...
> 
> Morale:



Vern is that your current morale, or did you lose 504 in one shot? Or do you mean that -504 is lower than it should be allowed to go?


----------



## armyvern (15 Jun 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Vern is that your current morale, or did you lose 504 in one shot? Or do you mean that -504 is lower than it should be allowed to go?



Mike, that was my current morale (and it did drop down even lower than that).

I was thinking that seeing as the positive side maxed out at 500, that the negative side should also max out at -500.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Jun 2011)

Gotcha. It actually doesn't max out at +500, but the benefits stop piling up after that. Or in your case, the penalties stop piling up.


----------



## Silverfire (16 Jun 2011)

Random question, not sure if this has been answered before, but lets say I have 30 CE to go to the next level and I use an Int mission that gets me 100 CE, will the remaining 70 CE carry over to the next level or does it use 30 and that's it?

Edit to also add, 

"Error
Error while loading page from Afghan Operations
Empty response received.
Find another game"

I tried to start playing and that came up.  Just me or is that across the board?


----------



## infantryian (16 Jun 2011)

Yes, extra CE will carry over. Extra CR will be wasted though so it is of benefit to use extra CR to clear AORs and train keeping just enough to level.

As for the Empty Response error I have assumed that this is an error on Facebook's side, but perhaps Mike may shed some light.


----------



## Silverfire (16 Jun 2011)

It appears to be fixed now.  Time to hurry up and wait for CR Regen  :'(


----------



## MJP (17 Jun 2011)

Two things Mike,

I have noticed the last few pieces of equipment I have unlocked have been at level 6 right off the bat rather than level one.  I used my increase equipment level medals quite some time ago and didn't think they would have a proactive effect on equipment gained later.

The second is that my the level for my HVM in Kabul moves relatively slowly as compared to my HVM in Swat Valley.  I can run many more missions in Kabul before it levels up vice the SWAT one which levels up relatively quickly.  Is it due to the SWAT valley one having more equipment or is it something more arcane within the engine?


----------



## kawa11 (18 Jun 2011)

Silverfire said:
			
		

> It appears to be fixed now.  Time to hurry up and wait for CR Regen  :'(


I stare at that little red bar like it's hiding the secrets of the universe..


----------



## kawa11 (18 Jun 2011)

Don't know if it's a glitch or just something I'm [once again] reading wrong.

I took advantage of the medals. Bumped up my MAX CR. So my CR refill period went from just over 1hr to "12:32"

Now when I look at my CR bar it still has 40mins or so to refill..?

Glitch or..?


----------



## kawa11 (23 Jun 2011)

When I click "Player Name \/ " the players online with *'s beside their name jump to the top. 

But the order in which names appear is all over the place.
I actually can't see any order to them at all..  ???


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Jun 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> Two things Mike,
> 
> I have noticed the last few pieces of equipment I have unlocked have been at level 6 right off the bat rather than level one.  I used my increase equipment level medals quite some time ago and didn't think they would have a proactive effect on equipment gained later.
> 
> The second is that my the level for my HVM in Kabul moves relatively slowly as compared to my HVM in Swat Valley.  I can run many more missions in Kabul before it levels up vice the SWAT one which levels up relatively quickly.  Is it due to the SWAT valley one having more equipment or is it something more arcane within the engine?



MJP, it may be that you were awarded some pieces of equipment early, as part of your daily care package. If so, you 'had' those when you cashed in your incentive to bump your levels up and they were included. Or it may be a glitch in the system... Looking through the database I think I change the code to 'provision' a record for all equipment right away, so that would explain it. I'll dig a bit deeper but in the end, it just makes a better incentive so I'm not too worried. 



			
				kawa11 said:
			
		

> Don't know if it's a glitch or just something I'm [once again] reading wrong.
> 
> I took advantage of the medals. Bumped up my MAX CR. So my CR refill period went from just over 1hr to "12:32"
> 
> ...



So does it show 12:32 on your PER, but shows 40 mins in the refill bar? Is it consistent in that, or did it show the proper time in the refill bar at first?



			
				kawa11 said:
			
		

> When I click "Player Name \/ " the players online with *'s beside their name jump to the top.
> 
> But the order in which names appear is all over the place.
> I actually can't see any order to them at all..  ???



When you sort by player name, the sort order is actually showing everyone by when they last played, so it doesn't look like it makes much sense.


----------



## kawa11 (25 Jun 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> So does it show 12:32 on your PER, but shows 40 mins in the refill bar? Is it consistent in that, or did it show the proper time in the refill bar at first?


Glitch seems to have fixed itself. Now with each level up the CR bar seems to switch after counting down 1 last CR at the previous level held.




			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> When you sort by player name, the sort order is actually showing everyone by when they last played, so it doesn't look like it makes much sense.


Oohh!  ;D Makes sense now.
Is there anyway to find a specific person without knowing when they last played or hoping they're in the top100?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Jun 2011)

There sort of isn't I guess... but I did just add 'Facebook blue' highlighting to anyone on the Roster who is your Facebook Friend. Hopefully that will make your friends easier to spot.


----------



## kawa11 (25 Jun 2011)

Cool.  ;D


----------



## Navalsnpr (28 Jun 2011)

Anyone else experiencing this:

Error while loading page from Afghan Operations
Empty response received.

Both Crome and Safari on my iMac, empties the cache on both and still no joy. Tried reloading 20-30 times now.  ???


----------



## dangerboy (28 Jun 2011)

Just received that using Firefox 5.0 on windows 7 64


----------



## navymich (28 Jun 2011)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> Anyone else experiencing this:
> 
> Error while loading page from Afghan Operations
> Empty response received.



Yep.  Glad I'm not the only one with issues, but I'm grumpy because I am at full CR and getting ready to level!

Edited to add:  haha!!  A woman has to complain to get things to work..it's all good for me now.


----------



## kawa11 (15 Jul 2011)

*Work out at the gym -17CR, +15CE*

glitch? or am I am just overexerting myself on PT?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Jul 2011)

Mission CR and CE go up with each proficiency level you gain. (CE goes up slightly faster than CR, so high proficiency missions can become quite valuable...)


----------



## a.schamb (15 Jul 2011)

I think he may be referring to the fact that the CE he received was less than the CR he used?  ???


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Jul 2011)

Looked like a joke about how he failed to work out at the gym....


----------



## kawa11 (15 Jul 2011)

a.schamb said:
			
		

> I think he may be referring to the fact that the CE he received was less than the CR he used?  ???


Correct.

It's the only example of this I've seen so far.



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Looked like a joke about how he failed to work out at the gym....


Succeeded at the gym - apparently failed at the joke  :-[


----------



## Silverfire (20 Jul 2011)

*Clean your personal weapons and equipment -8CR, +6CE*

Same thing here with the higher CR cost than CE gain.

Anyhow, is anyone noticing their success stats on missions are slightly skewered?  Lately I've been finding that I've been failing missions with a 91% Success Probability more often than 9% of the time I think.  I don't know if Mike can pull up the official numbers from my account but it seems that I'm failing quite frequently when I should be succeeding.  Maybe it's just in my head.  :-[


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Jul 2011)

I don't track individual pass/fail rates for individual missions, but I do track them for individuals and for missions (separately). Overall in the game there is a 93% success rate with missions. So while I can't say what your specific rate is, I do know that the code uses the success % displayed to directly determine your results.


----------



## navymich (30 Jul 2011)

Didn't want to start a new thread for this, and here seemed a decent place for it.

Regarding the new "pop up" for when you complete a mission.  At first glance, I like it.  It saves having to scroll down a long list of mission items to reach the "conduct mission again" button, or to see your int received.

The first issue I found is just a small, personal preference one.  The box covers the CR counter up, so I have been closing to confirm my CR and have to scroll down to the mission again anyway.

Also, I have just noticed something else.  I completed a mission several times in Kabul until I was down too low in CR to do it again.  Moved to another AOR and it popped up that my original mission was aborted because I didn't have enough CR.  I hadn't clicked on that mission though.  I did a small one in Canada to test and returned to Kabul.  The message popped up again about mission aborted, but it was still regarding my original mission.  Hope that all makes sense to you Mike?  I can maybe provide more details if you have other questions.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll see if I can move the popup around a bit... right now there is no obvious way to tell Facebook where to place it.

As for the second issue, I can't seem to reproduce it. I think what you're seeing is the same popup recurring when you switch AORs, or the system tries to re-execute the same mission when you switch AORs. Is that about right? Does it happen on every AOR change? What browser are you using?

I'll get to the bottom of it yet.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jul 2011)

Cancel my last, I can see it and am working on it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jul 2011)

I think I fixed it... can you let me know if you see it again after reloading?


----------



## navymich (30 Jul 2011)

Seems to be cleared now Mike, thanks!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jul 2011)

No problem... thanks for the quick report!


----------



## Ayrsayle (30 Jul 2011)

similar issue regarding the new pop-up.

When training equipment, no pop-up at all appears. All I get is the regular "train again" button, but with no readout of the results (and this does not occur in a pop-up, but rather in its normal place). Is this how it was supposed to display?


----------



## REDinstaller (30 Jul 2011)

I have the same issues as well.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (30 Jul 2011)

Less a bug report than a general inquiry: Does the pop-up zap the double click bug ? -- I think I still have some negative inventory


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the info... I've fixed the training popup issue. There may still be an issue if you switch items to train on without leaving the Training screen first, but I'll work on that.

AJFitzpatrick, yes, it may help with that. If you have negative inventory, my best suggestion is to avoid fast reloads. I get an email notification every time the game detects one, so I know when folks are pushing.


----------



## larry Strong (2 Aug 2011)

I am in the process of training to get the daily challenge. When I am done training on one item, and go to a second item and hit "train", both the previous and the current item train. The only way I have figured out to stop it is to leave the page then come back.........


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Aug 2011)

Yep, that's the issue I alluded to above. Not fixed yet, as Facebook likes to try to be 'smart' about things, and causes some weird problems.


----------



## larry Strong (2 Aug 2011)

Wow, that was quick ;D Thanks Mike


----------



## kawa11 (2 Aug 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info... I've fixed the training popup issue. There may still be an issue *if you switch items to train on without leaving the Training screen first*, but I'll work on that.





			
				Larry Strong said:
			
		

> When I am done training on one item, and go to a second item and hit "train", both the previous and the current item train. The only way I have figured out to stop it is *to leave the page then come back*.........


Trick I use, especially when trying to get the 'equip. lvls' challenge, is just to click the "Trg" tab again.
Not the greatest tip - but when trying to upgrade a dozen pieces of equipment it saves having to load an extra screen for no reason..


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Aug 2011)

Should be fixed now. Lord knows what else I broke in the process.


----------



## navymich (5 Aug 2011)

Mike,  I'm getting the "??" for my total equipment purchase.  I remember that we used to get that when you first put it into the game.  I was fine one purchase and then for the next two that I did, it had the "??".  If it helps you any, it didn't give a total starting with my first purchase after I levelled up to rank 499.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Aug 2011)

Odd... it seems to work just fine for me. Does it ever work for you now, or is it always broken? Might be a javascript blocker or something similar, maybe try a different computer/browser and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## navymich (6 Aug 2011)

It didn't work at all for me while I was at level 499.  Just went to 500 and it works again.  cue twilight music!


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Aug 2011)

Mike,

This link isn't working for me anymore...comes up with a blank page:

http://army.ca/ao/

As well, I'm not able to do missions anymore....looks like I'm out of business for a bit....

:-(

NS


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Aug 2011)

NS, that link was actually never supposed to work... it's direct to the server and not through Facebook, so none of the Facebook interface is loaded. Because of some issues I uncovered, I recently had that link automatically forward to the correct URL. If facebook is blocked for you, that probably means you can no longer get to the game.  I'll see if I can figure something out.


----------



## NavyShooter (8 Aug 2011)

I can get to the game, the main page, but when I try to run a mission, I get the old Zero sized reply error, but hitting F5 a few times (10-20) sometimes lets a successful mission get through....

On the other hand, since I've jacked up my Initiative so I get a full regen every 6 hours, I've been in a morale losing gambit.....and the limits of the game here for me don't let me change locations to run a bunch of cheap missions to build it back up again....looks like I'm heading for the -500 morale medal!!

NS


----------



## Strike (11 Aug 2011)

Anyone else having issues loading the game this morning?


----------



## larry Strong (11 Aug 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Anyone else having issues loading the game this morning?



Yeah


----------



## kratz (11 Aug 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Strike (11 Aug 2011)

Arggghhhhh!  Going to lose CR!


----------



## Rheostatic (11 Aug 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Anyone else having issues loading the game this morning?


Intermittently, yes.


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Aug 2011)

Enabled HTTPS (secure mode) on F-book....things seem to be working MUCH better in AO now....I can actually add my own PER points!!!! 

Alas, the speed has dropped considerably...

In other news, I've also dropped about 850 morale in the past couple of weeks....OUCH.

NS


----------



## navymich (12 Aug 2011)

Mike:

On the stats page, how come when you click on most player's names, it will take you to their PER.  But others will go to their FB page?  An example of this is "Hacker Cracker".  The stats for that member, especially given the name, made me question it but I wasn't able to see their PER at all.  I guess I just want to make sure too, that mine doesn't link back to my FB.  Thanks!

More info: found them on the roster (current spot #211) and that goes to their FB page too vice PER.  It might just be me, but their numbers especially Max CR, seem a bit off compared to others at that rank.


----------



## dangerboy (12 Aug 2011)

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## MJP (12 Aug 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Anyone else having this problem?



Yup two or three times today...


----------



## Ayrsayle (13 Aug 2011)

I'm actually having issues getting my incentives to work properly - Milpoints were deducted, but I do not seem to be getting the bonuses for the following (I THINK they are operating, as they show up on the PER - but my main readout still has me at 180 morale (standard for level 40), and none of the bonuses show up in the PER beside the original stats):

Initiative level 2 - +50 to morale for 24 hours
Total Time played level 2 - +10 to Attention to detail

in particular, I had the really clever plan to bump my morale up to get the medal for 200 morale (and thus getting the 50 incentives attained award) - should this have worked?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (13 Aug 2011)

Morale incentives cann't raise your morale above your rank defined maximum .... they fill the gas tank but don't give you an extra gas tank


----------



## Ayrsayle (13 Aug 2011)

ah, figured that was possible - Thank you for the explanation!

The error of not showing said bonuses on the PER screen still stands however - my morale reads 230, but there is no indicator of time, etc. reloading the page/waiting does nothing either.


----------



## SOES_vet (14 Aug 2011)

Game doesn't seem to load today.. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## dangerboy (14 Aug 2011)

I can not get it to load either. Hopefully it gets fixed soon otherwise I will not be able to log in today, and start back at 1 day continuous play.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Aug 2011)

Just tried now and I have no issues loading or playing.


----------



## REDinstaller (14 Aug 2011)

I haven't had any issues either.


----------



## Teeps74 (14 Aug 2011)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Anyone else having this problem?



Yarp, I am having that problem. Game seems to only want to load about 1 in 100 tries it seems. Frustrating.


----------



## SOES_vet (14 Aug 2011)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> Yarp, I am having that problem. Game seems to only want to load about 1 in 100 tries it seems. Frustrating.



yeah, hasn't been working for me all day


----------



## Teeps74 (14 Aug 2011)

I am no longer getting in 1% of the time. Been unable to log in all day.


----------



## Stoker (14 Aug 2011)

No problems here in NS.


----------



## navymich (14 Aug 2011)

I've had no problem at all through the weekend.


----------



## larry Strong (14 Aug 2011)

Been playing all day with no problems


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Aug 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Mike:
> 
> On the stats page, how come when you click on most player's names, it will take you to their PER.  But others will go to their FB page?  An example of this is "Hacker Cracker".  The stats for that member, especially given the name, made me question it but I wasn't able to see their PER at all.  I guess I just want to make sure too, that mine doesn't link back to my FB.  Thanks!
> 
> More info: found them on the roster (current spot #211) and that goes to their FB page too vice PER.  It might just be me, but their numbers especially Max CR, seem a bit off compared to others at that rank.



Good catch, thanks mich. I've fixed that issue so now all users show correctly in the Roster.

As for the 'empty response' issue I'll start checking into it.

Thanks all!


----------



## SOES_vet (15 Aug 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> As for the 'empty response' issue I'll start checking into it.



I think I know what was going wrong, at least for me. I had the secure browsing feature activated on my facebook account. I just shut it off, to test it, and now Afghan Operations is working just fine. Funny thing is, I have had secure browsing tuned on for quite some time now and didn't have any trouble using AO up until a few days ago.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Aug 2011)

That doesn't seem to be the issue, I've tried from a few locations with HTTPS on and off with no change in results. (It always works, at the moment.)

I think the game just gets too slow and Facebook times out once in a while.


----------



## Dissident (20 Aug 2011)

Empty response as well. Through HTTPS FWIW.


----------



## Dissident (21 Aug 2011)

Still can not get through.

ETA: Got through after I disabled secure browsing. (HTTPS--->HTTP)


----------



## 3VP Highlander (21 Aug 2011)

Same.  I had to disable the secure browsing.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Aug 2011)

Good info to have, thanks. I think the server just gets too busy to respond quickly enough for Facebook. I'll look at where I might be able to optimize things a bit.


----------



## Silverfire (21 Aug 2011)

This was odd.  I was playing today and the 3 Daily Challenges were 21 CR Missed, 86 Insurgency Points, and 35 Successful Mission Streak.  I had 2 out of three challenges done today, I went to McDonalds to grab a bite to eat, and suddenly my Challenges are incomplete.  Any insight?


----------



## MJP (21 Aug 2011)

Silverfire said:
			
		

> I went to McDonalds to grab a bite to eat, and suddenly my Challenges are incomplete.  Any insight?



AO hates McDonalds maybe?


----------



## Silverfire (21 Aug 2011)

It was the only place open 24 hours


----------



## larry Strong (21 Aug 2011)

I have noticed the same thing. I had 2 down as well. however I still have the credit in my daily challenges


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Aug 2011)

Yesterday's challenges were:

21 CR Missed
86 Insurgency Points
35 Successful Msn Streak	

Challenges for the 20th included:

21486 Time Spent Playing (360 minutes)

Silverfire, based on the logs, you completed the challenge for the 20th... in the early hours of the 21st. Not sure what happened there but as Larry pointed out, the good news is that you still have the credit for the challenges you met. You also went on to meet the first 2 challenges for the 21st later in the day.


----------



## Silverfire (22 Aug 2011)

Yeah, I still had all the credit, I was just a little confused as to why it showed up as incomplete.  Didn't know if it was a coding issue or anything of that nature you needed to be aware of.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 Aug 2011)

have not been able to get into the game for the last week.  Tried two different computers and locations.

dileas

tess


----------



## BDTyre (27 Aug 2011)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> have not been able to get into the game for the last week.  Tried two different computers and locations.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



I've been getting error pages when I try to access the game during the evenings and mornings. It seems to happen fairly consistently and then all of a sudden, the game will load. I've used two different computers. Generally tends to be after 2000-2100PST and before 0730-0800PST (just tried now, for instance and it didn't load).


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Aug 2011)

Hmmm, looks like Facebook tightened their security standards. If you are using HTTPS (secure browsing) it no longer seems to work... ever. If you drop the S from the HTTP it will work, but if you have secure browsing turned on in Facebook, it will just re-add the HTTPS and you'll be back in the same boat again.

I suspect this is because Facebook is no longer liking the untrusted certificate I used on our server. I'll check into it to be sure this is truly the problem but it does look that way. A 'trusted' cert generally costs about $99/year so unless there is a hue and cry to retain secure browsing, I suggest users turn it off while playing.

Wish I had a better answer, especially as I do security work in my day job!


----------



## Swingline1984 (28 Aug 2011)

I haven't played in a long time however, when I did today (from my smart phone) I leveled up.  When I went to apply the 5 points to my CR total the entry box glitched (the one with the + beside it) and remained blank but gave me 1 CR while showing I still had 5 to use ultimately resulting in a CR gain of 6 for one rank increase.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Aug 2011)

Hmmm, I've tried to reproduce it but it always seems to apply the point correctly, or not apply it at all. Do you know how the CR box glitched?


----------



## Swingline1984 (28 Aug 2011)

OK then.  It seems to have fixed itself.  When I reported the issue it showed 1256 CR, but now shows the correct 1255.  I am on my iPhone so maybe it was just a display error?  Not a clue what happened there.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Aug 2011)

Me either... I can't see a way that would occur based on the code, but I'll keep an eye on things to see if anything similar comes up.


----------



## larry Strong (28 Aug 2011)

That happens to me when I use my phone - Blackberry...I have never been sure if it's my fingers on the small key board or not, so sometimes 1 CR, and sometimes the correct amount. It has allways blanked out after entering the amount as you scroll to the + sign.

It#s never really been an issue for me. I usually only use my phone at work anyways


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 Aug 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Hmmm, looks like Facebook tightened their security standards. If you are using HTTPS (secure browsing) it no longer seems to work... ever. If you drop the S from the HTTP it will work, but if you have secure browsing turned on in Facebook, it will just re-add the HTTPS and you'll be back in the same boat again.
> 
> I suspect this is because Facebook is no longer liking the untrusted certificate I used on our server. I'll check into it to be sure this is truly the problem but it does look that way. A 'trusted' cert generally costs about $99/year so unless there is a hue and cry to retain secure browsing, I suggest users turn it off while playing.
> 
> Wish I had a better answer, especially as I do security work in my day job!



That fixed for me.

dileas

tess


----------



## a.schamb (28 Aug 2011)

Seems to be working now with the secure connection still enabled..


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Aug 2011)

Not for me. I'm still trying to confirm what changes may have been made with Facebook (if any). I'll let everyone know what I discover.


----------



## navymich (29 Aug 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Mike,  I'm getting the "??" for my total equipment purchase.  I remember that we used to get that when you first put it into the game.  I was fine one purchase and then for the next two that I did, it had the "??".  If it helps you any, it didn't give a total starting with my first purchase after I levelled up to rank 499.



Having this same issue again Mike.  This time it is at rank 549.  Something every 50, or something before every "big" one (x00/x50)?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Aug 2011)

I may have fixed the problem... and without having to buy a cert.  Can you guys let me know if see the empty response error with any regularity?

Edit: Nevermind... it's back again. 


Thanks
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Sep 2011)

OK, I'm going to go out on a limb again and say it may be fixed. I purchased and installed a 2-year SSL certificate and so far it seems to have addressed the problem.


----------



## larry Strong (5 Sep 2011)

Told me today:



> 2011-09-05 00:04:08 For playing Afghan Operations for 321 days you have received a Care Package that contained a TOW (LRAAWH) worth 150!
> If you 'like' the game your daily care packages will be upgraded!
> 2011-09-05 00:04:08 Danger Pay collected for playing today: 50 Subscriber Bonus: +50 +10 Morale



But when I look at the top of the page it tells me:



> Laurence Strong and 115 others like this.


----------



## navymich (5 Sep 2011)

Larry, somewhere earlier Mike suggested unliking and then re-liking it and that it should fix itself.  Not sure how far back his post on this was.

Edited to add:

Found it.  It was in the "Care Packages" thread:


			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Silverfire, is it still doing the same thing for you? If so, try un-liking and re-liking the game... seems that things get hung up from time to time.


----------



## larry Strong (5 Sep 2011)

Thank you  How do I do that? I don't use a favorite, just go to FB


----------



## navymich (5 Sep 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Thank you  How do I do that? I don't use a favorite, just go to FB



Good test for my late night brain!  Wasn't sure myself, but I figured it out.  If you hover over the "like" button on the top of your AO screen, an "x" will show.  Click on that to unlike.  You will then have the option to like it again.


----------



## Silverfire (9 Sep 2011)

Question, do medals count toward daily  achievements? I was awarded "Natural High incentive purchased for 100. You have earned +10 Situational Awareness as a reward for Morale Reaches +200. +10 Morale" but it didn't count towards my Situational Awareness daily achievements. The same happened with my +20 to all Equipment award.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Sep 2011)

It's buried pretty deep, but here's the answer:



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I should also say, right from the start, that bonuses from incentives don't count towards your goal. So if you need 100 Int and just cashed in an incentive that gives you that much or more, it won't help.
> 
> You need to earn it _the old fashioned way_.


----------



## 2010newbie (12 Sep 2011)

I'm trying to complete the "Supply the AOR" mission in Tripoli, Libya. I was able to play the mission once, but then it said I needed to purchase more equipment. It states I need 2 IMP's to perform the mission and that I currently have one. When I go to the QM tab IMP is not listed. If I click "Purchase Required Equipment" beside the mission the screen comes up with no equipment listed and ?? beside "Total Equipment Cost".

I'm having a similar issue with "HMCS Charlettown Conduct Boarding on Vessel of Interest" and the Sig Sauer.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Sep 2011)

Interesting... those missions require kit you have not unlocked yet. Guess I have to go back and revisit the mission editor.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (1 Oct 2011)

Now, this doesn't affect gameplay at all, but on my android phone the conduct mission botton is not beside the mission box but beside it.  That only applies to the first mission on the list.  Is it possible to screen shot with an android?  If not I'll take a picture when I get home.


----------



## larry Strong (3 Oct 2011)

Not really a bug or problem, however i have a question that I have been pondering over for a while in regards to CR re gen. If you are at 540 for initiative, will cashed in Initiative incentives still alter your CR re gen time? I think this has been previously answered but i can't seem to find it.


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Oct 2011)

540 gives you the 6 hour regen timer, but anymore initiative won't help it out. Only thing that can lower your timer is more max CR.


----------



## larry Strong (3 Oct 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> 540 gives you the 6 hour re gen timer, but anymore initiative won't help it out. Only thing that can lower your timer is more max CR.


Thanks, that confirms what I though, no point wasting Milpoints on them then.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (8 Oct 2011)

This may be due to the fact I was on my phone at the time, but when rewarding milpoints it did not let me select for what reason, I was stuck on neutral.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> This may be due to the fact I was on my phone at the time, but when rewarding milpoints it did not let me select for what reason, I was stuck on neutral.



There's a bit of javascript going on behind the scenes... it may not work well on some phones...


----------



## Silverfire (18 Oct 2011)

This is odd.  Whenever I try to go to AO, it gets stuck on a page and continuously reloads until eternity.  

https://apps.facebook.com/army_ops/#_=_

Wrong link or something? ^


----------



## navymich (18 Oct 2011)

Silverfire said:
			
		

> This is odd.  Whenever I try to go to AO, it gets stuck on a page and continuously reloads until eternity.
> 
> https://apps.facebook.com/army_ops/#_=_
> 
> Wrong link or something? ^



There is a link at the top of the forums, try that one.  Or use the one you posted, but take off everything after "ops".  If you still have issues, try "http" vice "https".


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Oct 2011)

airmuch is right, the link you posted has extras after the ops which can be removed... but it also worked 'as is' for me. Is the issue still occurring for you? I suspect it's either a browser problem or something with Facebook, as the game does seem to be working OK.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Oct 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> airmuch



I'm sure she'll like that........


----------



## navymich (18 Oct 2011)

Considering it was Mike, I'll give him a pass...this time!  Only because I never correct anyone who says that I am right. ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Oct 2011)

lol, I'd blame the crappy keyboard on my phone except that I was on my desktop when I typed that.

Looks like you get one free misspelling (of your choice) for my name at the time of your choosing.


----------



## Silverfire (18 Oct 2011)

All fixed now.  I think it was an issue with temporarily deactivating my FB account. 

Missed out on 285 CR though -.-


----------



## navymich (18 Oct 2011)

Silverfire said:
			
		

> All fixed now.  I think it was an issue with temporarily deactivating my FB account.
> 
> Missed out on 285 CR though -.-



Look at the plus side: it earned you MPs for one of the daily challenges.


----------



## navymich (19 Oct 2011)

Within the last 10-ish minutes, I have been getting alot of the "empty response" error.  Would get into the game occasionally, but seemed to get the error when I was attempting to purchase required equipment.  The other issue that was happening was when I would accept to purchase the equipment or to conduct a mission and the next screen would show that the transaction or mission didn't go through.  That is, it would just open the location page as if nothing had happened.


----------



## larry Strong (19 Oct 2011)

Same here. I have tried going back to FB which is hit or miss, also tried the round about route i.e go to PER by way of QM etc.


----------



## Silverfire (30 Oct 2011)

I just received a game error, said 9er Tac was aware and to try something new? I have 400 Cr, ran the contest mission once, costing me 240 CR, but then I went down to 1 CR.  Whaa Happened.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (15 Nov 2011)

My CR timer currently says "NaN/NaN"


----------



## navymich (15 Nov 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> My CR timer currently says "NaN/NaN"



Ditto.  And my current CR says NaN.



Edited to add:  seems to be working now.

And edited again:  or not!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (16 Nov 2011)

It fixed itself, then reverted, how odd.  It displays and appears to refill cr for me, just not the timers.


----------



## larry Strong (16 Nov 2011)

Who the hell is NaN and why is she driving me nuts......... ;D It looks like some of the new upgrades are causing conflict.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (16 Nov 2011)

I am not 100% sure, but I think this bug is causing my CR to regenerate faster than normal as well.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (16 Nov 2011)

just to report that my regeneration time is NaN/NaN but my CR and CR capacity are fine ...

incidentally NaN means 'not a number' is an error response to a calculation; amongst other things it occurs when you try to divide by zero.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Nov 2011)

AJF has the right answer. 

Facebook pushed new code Tuesday night (that's when they do it - so Wednesday mornings beware!) and it broke the counter. I've reported it and they have not only acknowledged it but will be pushing a fix tonight!

In the mean time, it's a 'display only' issue so your CR regen and timers will still work right... you just can't see it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Nov 2011)

Silverfire said:
			
		

> I just received a game error, said 9er Tac was aware and to try something new? I have 400 Cr, ran the contest mission once, costing me 240 CR, but then I went down to 1 CR.  Whaa Happened.



Silverfire, that typically happens if you reload the page too fast... your last actions start tripping over your next actions and sometimes things go wonky. I've put code in to detect that and _try_ to stop anything bad from happening (that's the 'crash' screen you see, and I get an email with details about the fault). But sometimes it doesn't work quite right.

The good news is, if you ran the mission, you did get credit for it...


----------



## duke5307 (21 Nov 2011)

I am having a problem with my negative morale...I forgot to check in yesterday and my Morale # was -208 the last time I checked, and when I checked in just now my morale had only gone to -212 although my messages indicated that I should have lost a net of 70 morale. Is this a glitch? Please let me know.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Nov 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Your maximum and minimum Morale is 100 + 2 times your Rank (positive for high morale, or negative for pool morale). So for example, a player that is Rank 68 will have a Morale range from -236 to +236.



100 + (2 * 61) = 222

So you hit your lowest (-222) and as you get +10 morale for playing each day, you ended up at -212.


----------



## duke5307 (25 Nov 2011)

Ahhhh, that makes sense now....I was having trouble figuring that one out!!  :facepalm:


----------



## 3VP Highlander (6 Dec 2011)

Mike

  I am not sure what went on with the game this morning.  I think I may have had a triple entry for an operation.  I tried to get back in to check the activity history, but fb is hanging up on me.  If ti was  multiple entry, please delete the extra credits.

Paul


----------



## 3VP Highlander (6 Dec 2011)

Mike

  There is something wrong.  I just logged back into Afghan Ops and my CR was at max.  I had emptied it about 15 mins earlier.  I will stop playing, since something is wrong and I am not sure how you set the clock back.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## 3VP Highlander (6 Dec 2011)

Mike

    I logged back in this afternoon and the regen of CR seems to be working properly.  But this morning when I logged off fb and then logged back in, my CR had been replenished to max.  This happened twice.

Paul


----------



## navymich (9 Dec 2011)

No name comes up with this account.  But it seems that the multiple rewarding is happening again: http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=538035552


----------



## FlyingDutchman (15 Dec 2011)

Todays daily challenge of 8 merit points was not given to me, I cashed in the badge that gives me 50 of them.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Dec 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I should also say, right from the start, that bonuses from incentives don't count towards your goal. So if you need 100 Int and just cashed in an incentive that gives you that much or more, it won't help.
> 
> You need to earn it _the old fashioned way_.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (15 Dec 2011)

Doh, I could have sworn I gotten some that way.  Alright then, new glitch.  I think I have earned a daily or two by cashing in incentives, but that was a while ago.


----------



## larry Strong (16 Jan 2012)

For the last couple weeks now I get the error message almost every mission. I now hit the conduct mission button, then hit the tab for the FB homepage, and then go back to AO's to see the mission result................


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Jan 2012)

Larry, are any messages displayed when it fails?


----------



## larry Strong (16 Jan 2012)

This shows up


----------



## Harris (16 Jan 2012)

I get that 9 out of 10 missions as well.


----------



## 3VP Highlander (16 Jan 2012)

Same, except I get the messge about 6 out of 10 times.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (18 Jan 2012)

For 5 minutes straight I got that message, logged out, logged in, cleared cookies, open and closed the browser, everything.  It did not stop until I visited the forums here, then I was good to play.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jan 2012)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> For 5 minutes straight I got that message, logged out, logged in, cleared cookies, open and closed the browser, everything.  It did not stop until I visited the forums here, then I was good to play.



It's a ploy by Mike Bobbitt to get you to visit the forums!


----------



## David1997 (24 Jan 2012)

it does the same ting to me "error while loading page from Afghan Operations
Empty response received.
Find another game


----------



## larry Strong (29 Jan 2012)

David1997 said:
			
		

> it does the same ting to me "error while loading page from Afghan Operations
> Empty response received.
> Find another game



One thing about it....when it happens you can rest assured that you did not fail the mission.


----------



## Strike (30 Jan 2012)

Mike, can you check my stats?  Just got promoted and, for some reason I don't think I got my merit points.


----------



## larry Strong (14 Feb 2012)

I have been sleeping for 2 hours and my CR is at 0 still. Did a mission before going to bed...got the sad panda.............


----------



## larry Strong (14 Feb 2012)

Apparantly I failed a "Pub Crawl" mission which I personally never played


----------



## larry Strong (14 Feb 2012)

Wonder if I broke the game.....sniped the medals I wanted on ebay and I am off to bed again....will be up in about 4 hours...........


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Feb 2012)

It seems that for higher level missions, the system sometimes crunches numbers for too long, and Facebook times out. The higher level the mission, the more likely this will happen. (To test this, try running a mission in one of the early locations and see if that makes a difference.)

I'm traveling right now but will take a look at this when I get back.

For those who are seeing CR regen slow or stop, you've encountered the anti-cheating mechanism in the game. If you reload very quickly, it's possible to conduct missions over and over, sometimes even after you run out of CR. (It will go negative) A few months ago I changed the game to detect this situation and penalize the player. Basically when the game detects this problem it pushes out your next CR regen based on how 'bad' the cheat was. If you got away with a lot, it might be a day or more before you see your next point.

Now, I'm not trying to insinuate that folks who have been dinged by this are cheating. If you don't know how the system works then it's more likely you're just using it this way and didn't know it was a problem. In short though, reloading the page before the last load has completely finished could trigger this event.

Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## larry Strong (14 Feb 2012)

Thanks Mike. IIRC that's what I did, I sometimes get to impatient and as I expect the 'error page" I will jump the gun and go to "home" and back to the game before I get the "error' notice. 

And yes I have noticed that lower level missions work OK.

later
Larry


----------



## navymich (17 Feb 2012)

re: the error for higher level missions.

Shocked me this morning when I was playing (mobile) when it didn't go to the error screen after a high level (-4310 CR) mission.  I figured that I was unsuccessful but no, it was successful and had gone through properly.  I can't confirm whether it was a fluke or not for a few more hours when I try again but maybe others may notice it too?


----------



## larry Strong (17 Feb 2012)

It has happened a time or 2 for me as well. Hard oh this 'ol heart when 4662CR is riding on the dice.... ;D


----------



## 3VP Highlander (17 Feb 2012)

Mike

I keep having problems with the like option.  I have checked it on fb and the for  past week I have not been receiving the upgrade. Not sure what the issue is or if it is just me.  I have 3 more days and then I head over to the real sandbox.  I do not think I will hit 1000, but it has been fun with the game and time for someone else to take the lead.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## navymich (18 Feb 2012)

I haven't been receiving the 'like' upgrade lately either.  I've done the un-like and re-like, but it still doesn't seem to be working.

3VP, congrats on maintaining the lead for so long.  All the best to you, stay safe.


----------



## larry Strong (18 Feb 2012)

Since the last go around it's been Ok for me. Best of luck to you 3VP, go with God


----------



## larry Strong (19 Feb 2012)

It's starting to "Time out" when I switch pages now. It took two tries to go from Ops to Roster......I have had it also when going from Ops to Stats.


----------



## infantryian (9 Mar 2012)

I don't know if its an ongoing issue, but I have recently completed the Clean Up All Traces of a Cross Border Operation in South Waziristan. I received the Sad Panda message, but I think that it allowed me to complete the mission without deducting any CR.


----------



## CDN_Forces_Dad (9 Mar 2012)

I click on the link both here in the forums and on Facebook and I keep getting an error, whats up? Anyone have an idea?


----------



## larry Strong (10 Mar 2012)

CDN_Forces_Dad said:
			
		

> I click on the link both here in the forums and on Facebook and I keep getting an error, whats up? Anyone have an idea?



Scroll up and read previous threads....iyt's an on going issue


----------



## navymich (10 Mar 2012)

My last two rank promotions (ranks 963 and 964) only gave me 500 MPs each whereas earlier ones were over 1900.  Is this correct?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Mar 2012)

It is. I noticed that high level players - especially ones ranking up 2-3 times a day - were receiving an excessive amount of MP for promotions. The same formula still applies (8 + 2 * Rank) but it's now capped at 500MP.



			
				3VP Highlander said:
			
		

> Mike
> 
> I keep having problems with the like option.  I have checked it on fb and the for  past week I have not been receiving the upgrade. Not sure what the issue is or if it is just me.  I have 3 more days and then I head over to the real sandbox.  I do not think I will hit 1000, but it has been fun with the game and time for someone else to take the lead.
> 
> ...



I've heard this complaint from others as well. Facebook changed some things under the covers a few weeks ago and I think this is now broken for some (but not all...?). I'll check into it, I probably just need to change the ID I'm checking for likes.

WRT the timeouts, I'm hoping that the server switch will give us the horsepower to address this. A bit of a cop-out I know... throw more hardware at the problem instead of optimizing the code.


----------



## larry Strong (11 Mar 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It is. I noticed that high level players - especially ones ranking up 2-3 times a day - were receiving an excessive amount of MP for promotions. The same formula still applies (8 + 2 * Rank) but it's now capped at 500MP.



How will that effect players at lower levels?


----------



## ballz (11 Mar 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It is. I noticed that high level players - especially ones ranking up 2-3 times a day - were receiving an excessive amount of MP for promotions. The same formula still applies (8 + 2 * Rank) but it's now capped at 500MP.



When it comes to promotion MPs vs MPs spent to obtain a rank, I've been netting a pretty big loss. I'm now wondering if it will become continuously less sustainable to play the game.


----------



## Drag (11 Mar 2012)

ballz said:
			
		

> When it comes to promotion MPs vs MPs spent to obtain a rank, I've been netting a pretty big loss. I'm now wondering if it will become continuously less sustainable to play the game.



I completely agree... the MP rank up bonus should actually be increased as opposed to capped.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Mar 2012)

I think its not going to hurt the high level players, as most of us post here fairly often, but the 500mp cap per level is really going to hurt the mid level players that have to play high MP cost missions to level up, especially now that equipment can be destroyed. Perhaps you can cap the mp gained for promotion at a certain level, like 500? That way it won't hurt the mid range guys.


----------



## Harris (11 Mar 2012)

I agree.  Leave lower players the way they were but apply the cap at a reasonable level.   500 is a nice round number.


----------



## larry Strong (12 Mar 2012)

So what caused my 509 consecutive days to get knocked down to 1.........seeing how I have not missed a day?


----------



## FlyingDutchman (12 Mar 2012)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> So what caused my 509 consecutive days to get knocked down to 1.........seeing how I have not missed a day?


What he said.  I am so happy I cashed in the 160 consecutive day medal.


----------



## 2010newbie (12 Mar 2012)

Mine was restarted too. It said I received -40 morale for not playing yesterday, but I completed all 3 missions.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (12 Mar 2012)

Could introducing maintenance do this?


----------



## larry Strong (12 Mar 2012)

Yup probably a slight hiccup


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Mar 2012)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> How will that effect players at lower levels?



That's the good part... it won't, as they will still receive their promotion bonuses unchanged. The 500MP cap only starts at Rank 246, and even then only holds back 2MP per Rank past that. I hear what people are saying... however most of those saying it has a MP balance in the hundreds of thousands.  The idea is not to wring money out of people, but rather to balance the game in a more reasonable fashion. Specifically, the game shouldn't just dump MP on you, it should require you to scrounge a bit, play tactically and keep working. Again, the idea is not to force MP purchases but rather to maintain a balance where earning and spending MilPoints becomes part of your strategy.

To put it into perspective, Afghan Ops has paid out 38,114,672 MP to date, but has caused users to spend only 34,301,817 MP. (Purchases are not included in the 'pay out' figure.) Pair that with the fact that many users have sizable MP balances from these forums and we have a situation where most players have a surplus almost all the time.

As for the streak breaking, it seemed fine for me, and no changes were made to that code. Is it possible people were bumped by the 'spring ahead' time change? Not everyone lost an hour this weekend, but the server did. Maybe that threw some people's timings off...? I checked the db and quite a few people still have streaks in the hundreds.

On the good news front, I *may* have fixed the 'like' button issues. Please let me know if it works for you.


----------



## 2010newbie (12 Mar 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> As for the streak breaking, it seemed fine for me, and no changes were made to that code. Is it possible people were bumped by the 'spring ahead' time change? Not everyone lost an hour this weekend, but the server did. Maybe that threw some people's timings off...? I checked the db and quite a few people still have streaks in the hundreds.



The time change shouldn't have had any effect on my streak. I was checking in multiple times throughout the day on Sunday so my negative morale cap would get reset and I could acheive the mission of 121 negative morale. I acheived all three missions finally around 9 pm EST. I checked again at 11:30 pm EST and it stated I missed a day and restarted the counter.


----------



## larry Strong (12 Mar 2012)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> The time change shouldn't have had any effect on my streak. I was checking in multiple times throughout the day on Sunday so my negative morale cap would get reset and I could acheive the mission of 121 negative morale. I acheived all three missions finally around 9 pm EST. I checked again at 11:30 pm EST and it stated I missed a day and restarted the counter.



I see that Mike reset the streak. Thanks Mike


----------



## hollyymarie (12 Mar 2012)

I've lost my strike too, down from 294 to 1.  I played before and after work yesterday so I couldn't have missed a day.  I wasn't going to say anything but if someone else is experiencing it then why not? I'm not crying over here I promise! (haha)  I checked back to see if maybe it was a glitch that reset itself, but as of right now it's still at 1


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Mar 2012)

The glitch just reset itself.


----------



## hollyymarie (12 Mar 2012)

awesome, thanks Mike!


----------



## 2010newbie (13 Mar 2012)

Not sure if it is a glitch or not, but the "Equipment Destroyed" destroyed equipment i didn't have and brought my total into the negative. It was the ammo I was using for the mission.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Mar 2012)

Not a glitch, just poor coding.  I'll see what I can do to fix that.


----------



## KJK (15 Mar 2012)

Mike,

My days played also was reset to 0 and hasn't changed back. Could you look into this when you get a chance?

Thanks,

KJK


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Mar 2012)

My like of the game was reset after the last patch, last time it did that and I re-checked the like box it reset my days played...


----------



## dangerboy (25 Mar 2012)

Having trouble with "like the game", I have selected that I like it but it does not seem to recognize the fact and every day it gives me the message that if I like the game my daily gift will be upgraded.


----------



## larry Strong (27 Mar 2012)

Playing this morning and was going to go from "main page" to "PER", push icon, mt response, mt response, mainpage, mt response mt response, main page, mt reponse, main page, PER. Going from PER to Stats, mt response, main page, stats. Going from Stats to Roster, mt response, main page, roster. Going from Roster to Stats, mt response, main page..........


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (27 Mar 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> My like of the game was reset after the last patch, last time it did that and I re-checked the like box it reset my days played...



Should be safe to do so now, but just in case a problem occurs, I can reset your streak (currently 34). There still seem to be issues with Facebook recognizing the like though - I'll check into it some more.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## larry Strong (30 Mar 2012)

This is getting ridiculous. Played a mission on my phone, got about four or five mt responses in a row must have hit the mission button inadvertently and am now locked down for who knows how long for ****s sake


----------



## larry Strong (30 Mar 2012)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Rheostatic (30 Mar 2012)

I created a new mission in Sangsar but there's a spelling mistake in the title ("Sagsar").


----------



## Silverfire (2 Apr 2012)

My days played count reset to 3? But I played yesterday.


----------



## 2010newbie (4 Apr 2012)

I completed all the challenges today, but it did not award me with the 1,000 mp bonus for getting 7 reputation, nor did i get the bonus for completing all the challenges.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (4 Apr 2012)

I am not getting the popup telling me what happened on my mission.


----------



## NEM3sis (4 Apr 2012)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> I completed all the challenges today, but it did not award me with the 1,000 mp bonus for getting 7 reputation, nor did i get the bonus for completing all the challenges.



Same thing happened to me


----------



## Rheostatic (5 Apr 2012)

NEM3sis said:
			
		

> Same thing happened to me


 :ditto:


----------



## 2010newbie (5 Apr 2012)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> I am not getting the popup telling me what happened on my mission.



Me too.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (5 Apr 2012)

So I took off the pop up and now I get to see mission results, but it does not give me the option to try again.  I have always used the popup so is that a normal thing to see?


----------



## navymich (5 Apr 2012)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> So I took off the pop up and now I get to see mission results, but it does not give me the option to try again.  I have always used the popup so is that a normal thing to see?



I've never seen the try again option on the non-popup results.


----------



## larry Strong (8 Apr 2012)

In the last couple weeks now I have been running into this page almost as often as the "Empty response" page. Sometimes when conducting a mission it will appear, then when you get back to the main page the mission has not been run. Also shows up when changing pages. It is a recent issue.


----------



## Silverfire (8 Apr 2012)

Le game doesn't work anymore for me.  It's constantly stuck reloading.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (9 Apr 2012)

Every ten missions, I see a page break that used to display the "Empty Response, etc". Now I see one that displays "Please click to allow Afghan Ops to update your service record".
Or something like that.
Haven't seen it since yesterday, but still am curious, what is that all about?


----------



## larry Strong (9 Apr 2012)

I was playing last night, I clicked a mission, got the empty response, did my IA's and stopages, When the page came back my stats had not changed at the top of the page but I had consumed kit in the appropriate mission, when I went to the PER page to look at the past history my stats changed and my 6 new CR showed up.


----------



## larry Strong (11 Apr 2012)

I had approx 2200 CR did a level up for 2000 CR. got my level and the 6 new CR, however my total CR did not regen it just started counting at 200 or so instead of 5800ish


----------



## 2010newbie (16 Apr 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> There still seem to be issues with Facebook recognizing the like though - I'll check into it some more.
> 
> Cheers
> Mike



Any word on this issue? I still get the message stating that if you"like" the game the daily incentives will increase. Not sure if it is related, but the "Like" button looks greyed out when selected. It doesn't resemble the other "Like" buttons you see on other pages. I also always have a "Done but with errors on the page" message at the bottom of the browser. I have attached a PDF showing the buttons and the error messages.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Apr 2012)

Haven't had my "Like" work in few weeks, keeps saying that I haven't liked the game even though I have.


----------



## dangerboy (26 Apr 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Haven't had my "Like" work in few weeks, keeps saying that I haven't liked the game even though I have.



I am in the same boat.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Apr 2012)

Clicked on my Facebook bookmark this morning, and the game automatically ran the last mission I completed, and I somehow ended up with 1183 morale when I should have somewhere around 550 the last I remember. My CR counter was also going haywire, jumping up 1 CR every 5 seconds instead of every 1 second. I hit refresh (F5) and fixed everything but the morale.

Still not sure what happened... I ran a mission last night before bed, and it gave an empty reply so I just closed the window and went to bed. Could that have caused it?


----------



## navymich (29 Apr 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> ...jumping up 1 CR every 5 seconds instead of every 1 second...



Wish my CR jumped every 1 second.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (10 May 2012)

So I just openned up AO on my android, and its loading very weird.  The right side ads are huge and pushing the actual game over and makes it look very smooshed.  Might just be my android though.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 May 2012)

Whew... looks like I have a lot of catching up to do here! Now that the server migration is over, I hope to be able to spend some time at this.* Top issues that I see are:


Empty response
Likes not recognized
Stats going wonky

I know that's not all... anything else that needs immediate attention?

* Not this weekend though, it's a training weekend for me.


----------



## larry Strong (10 May 2012)

Something I have noticed, and not a big deal In itself, there are times when I go to do a mission that the supplies needed will say you need 10 of 10 then when you go to buy things you are at -1 and need to buy 11. It's not consistant and only shows up every so often. Just letting you know there is a small glitch in something


----------



## PuckChaser (11 May 2012)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Something I have noticed, and not a big deal In itself, there are times when I go to do a mission that the supplies needed will say you need 10 of 10 then when you go to buy things you are at -1 and need to buy 11. It's not consistant and only shows up every so often. Just letting you know there is a small glitch in something



Its a bug with the maintenance system where it will let the game destroy a piece of equipment that does not exist as you have used them all.


----------



## larry Strong (11 May 2012)

Ok understood. Thanks


----------



## larry Strong (12 May 2012)

As a point of interest, I was doing training to complete the daily challenge. They ranged from level 8 to level 43 and each one would come up with an MT response when I did the training. Got the daily challenge though ;D


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (12 May 2012)

The exact same thing happened to me. Took a while, though.


----------



## navymich (16 May 2012)

Was playing on my tablet and I swear I only hit the mission button once but I was having connection issues so who knows what may have happened.  Anyway, I got the sad panda page and when I went back to the game, it showed the mission result as 2 missions completed.  It also maxed out my morale (this was the strange part because it added about 300 to it).  It is now showing 2 timers for my CR.  I'm sure I've seen something about the timers somewhere but I can't find it now.


----------



## larry Strong (16 May 2012)

My experience with that issue is that it times out for about 6 hours.....


----------



## navymich (16 May 2012)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> My experience with that issue is that it times out for about 6 hours.....



Boo  :'(

I found a bit in the anti- cheating.  I will see if I can still get ahold of Mike about it.  If not, oh well.


----------



## larry Strong (16 May 2012)

I have noticed that the 2100 change around results in an abnormal amount of MT messages.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 May 2012)

Some of you may have noticed the subtle "Show debug Data >>" link at the bottom of every page now. I'm trying to trace where the bottleneck might be. Unfortunately, when the empty response shows, you can't see the debug info... I'm working on a way to fix that but in the mean time I just wanted to let you know that I am finally on the job. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 May 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Some of you may have noticed the subtle "Show debug Data >>" link at the bottom of every page now. I'm trying to trace where the bottleneck might be. Unfortunately, when the empty response shows, you can't see the debug info... I'm working on a way to fix that but in the mean time I just wanted to let you know that I am finally on the job.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Mike








Super Mike to the rescue....


----------



## larry Strong (30 May 2012)

Seems to have gone into melt down again, can't switch pages to buy equipt for a mission, and getting 3 - 5 Mt responses before getting the home page.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 May 2012)

For the last few weeks, it's been slow to load. Big lag time between switching screens. Once I eventually get to buy something, after I "Conduct Mission" I have to restart the game as I gert an error message.

Now, I can't even load it. Keeps saying "Error, try again."


----------



## navymich (30 May 2012)

Ditto on all empty responses and not being able to load at all.


----------



## Strike (30 May 2012)

Same here!


----------



## PuckChaser (30 May 2012)

These are quick messages too. Typically it will sit at Loading... for a while then give an empty response, however now its under a second and the message comes up.


----------



## navymich (30 May 2012)

Maybe *fingers crossed* it will reset at new day.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 May 2012)

Tried again this morning. Still won't work for me. I'm giving up on it. I can't be bothered with the frustration.


----------



## navymich (31 May 2012)

It worked for me this morning (about 0500 CST) but it was slow and I got the empty response 3 or 4 times inbetween each action.  What was frustrating was all of the CR that I missed out on because of not being able to load it since early evening yesterday (not to mention that when I finally got a chance to play this morning, I failed the mission   )


----------



## larry Strong (31 May 2012)

airmich said:
			
		

> It worked for me this morning (about 0500 CST) but it was slow and I got the empty response 3 or 4 times in between each action.  What was frustrating was all of the CR that I missed out on because of not being able to load it since early evening yesterday (not to mention that when I finally got a chance to play this morning, I failed the mission   )



Lol you got to hate that  It's been working not bad for me.


----------



## dangerboy (31 May 2012)

Every time time I try and do something I get the "Empty Response" message and then I hit "try again" it works.


----------



## larry Strong (1 Jun 2012)

Been about a day and a half since I have been able to access the game.........


----------



## FlyingDutchman (5 Jun 2012)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> I'm trying to complete the "Supply the AOR" mission in Tripoli, Libya. I was able to play the mission once, but then it said I needed to purchase more equipment. It states I need 2 IMP's to perform the mission and that I currently have one. When I go to the QM tab IMP is not listed. If I click "Purchase Required Equipment" beside the mission the screen comes up with no equipment listed and ?? beside "Total Equipment Cost".
> 
> I'm having a similar issue with "HMCS Charlettown Conduct Boarding on Vessel of Interest" and the Sig Sauer.


I am currently rank 148 and cannot purchase the Sig Sauer either, even though I have two of them with a proficiency of 8.


----------



## peachycaper (6 Jun 2012)

Playing the game was fun but now it is just too frustrating to bother playing any more between the 

"Error
Error while loading page from Afghan Operations
Empty response received." 

messages and my intel balance going to -70000.  Had a good run going up until then making it up to 19th place but now I am done.  good luck to everyone else that it is working for.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Jun 2012)

Been working on the Empty Response issue over the last couple of days. Have good news and bad news.

The good news is, I think I have determined the source of the problem.

The bad news is that the problem is on Facebook's side, and the only solution is to essentially re-write the game in a different format. Looks like I backed the wrong horse when I picked FBML, which is being deprecated over the next month or two.

I will commit to this re-write, but please bear with me a little longer.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## Strike (6 Jun 2012)

So sad!


----------



## larry Strong (6 Jun 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the new version.
Does this mean the game is off line at this point in time? I tried loging on and got this:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Jun 2012)

No, it should not be offline, but it does appear to be a bit wonky. Are others having problems? Are other able to access it?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Jun 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Looks like I backed the wrong horse when I picked FBML, which is being deprecated over the next month or two.



...and by 'next month or two' apparently I meant today, right now. They have deprecated FBML effective today (which is why the screens were all showing white). I have managed to get a 1 month extension, so I have until 06 July to complete the re-write, so I'd better get cracking.


----------



## Maxadia (7 Jun 2012)

Training is not working for me.  I get an error, but it still takes my CR points?  Weird.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> Training is not working for me.  I get an error, but it still takes my CR points?  Weird.



Just double checked, and while the CR is being deducted, the training points are also being added.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jun 2012)

Empty response is fixed now, and the 'like' button should work again.


----------



## navymich (8 Jun 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Empty response is fixed now, and the 'like' button should work again.



The like function does indeed work again!


----------



## Maxadia (8 Jun 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Just double checked, and while the CR is being deducted, the training points are also being added.



Thanks, it's working fine now.


----------



## Dissident (12 Jun 2012)

When I try to execute a mission I get sent to the "afghan ops wants permission to" screen. When I skip I get sent back to the mission select screen and the mission does not execute. Round and round I went and nothing seems to happen.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Jun 2012)

Skip? I think you'll have to allow the permissions to get things to work. I've had to require/request some new permissions as part of the re-write under the new format. I'll review and see if I can pare it down any... frankly I don't care who your friends are.


----------



## Dissident (12 Jun 2012)

Allowed it, but I still get nothing.

From my iPhone I try to execute a mission but it just sends me back to the mission page without doing anything


----------



## TheraF (13 Jun 2012)

It just keeps asking me to link to my FB, which I allowed, then when I click it I get:

Oooops! These accounts are already linked! Why not just head back and start playing!

and I cannnot skip either


----------



## larry Strong (14 Jun 2012)

Tried 4 -5 times to purchase equiptment and the page just refreshes, tried to run a mission with the same results


----------



## larry Strong (14 Jun 2012)

And in the mean time I keep losing morale because I try to play and rest the morale counter.................


----------



## larry Strong (14 Jun 2012)

Worked on my phone....rebooted my computer and it is working there as well.


----------



## larry Strong (16 Jun 2012)

Doing it again, tried a couple of times to run a mission, and it just refershes the page instead of running the mission. Played 10 minutes or so ago with no issues. Closed the page and went to a new page and got the sad panda........Just went and checked on my phone and the mission had gone thru.....and my morale went from 700ish to over 1200. Now I don't have an issue with that > but it is incorrect. went back to the page and it appears the anti cheating control kicked in as my CR is not going up. However when I palyed the missions the little box at the bottom of the page that shows progress would run it's course, then the page would refresh and my CR had not changed, stayed in the 800 level. I was doing a 700 CR mission with about 800 CR built up.


----------



## larry Strong (17 Jun 2012)

Not sure what you did Mike, however for the first time since you fixed the game the page is not all cocked up and everything is in it's place.

Thanks 
Larry


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jun 2012)

Thanks Larry... was working on it this morning and fixed a lot of little issues. Hopefully it loads a bit better now.

For those who are not just being kicked back to the main page when you perform an action, please see my recent post here for instructions on how to fix it:

https://www.facebook.com/AfghanOperations

Thanks for your patience all!


----------



## navymich (17 Jun 2012)

That explains the morale.  Thank you for the max out Mike.  I think there might have been some issues though.  Chief Stoker is sitting at over 9000 morale and poor Harris has -9000.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jun 2012)

Thanks... Messed up the calculation but now it is fixed.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jun 2012)

airmich said:
			
		

> poor Harris has -9000.



Maybe he's at the same camp I am in Kabul?  >


----------



## hollyymarie (17 Jun 2012)

Followed the instructions on how to fix it, however I still cannot conduct any missions (or do anything for that matter).  I tried using safari instead of IE to see if that would be, but it's doing the same thing.  Am I doing something wrong or is there still a glitch/problem with facebook and Afghan Ops?

Cheers, Holly


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jun 2012)

Drat, that's unfortunate. Are there any messages displayed when this happens? If you click on this link directly to complete a mission, does it work? I'll keep looking it's clear there are still some issues yet to be worked out.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jun 2012)

Good (ish) news... I have reproduced the problem and will work on it tonight. With any luck it will be fixed by tomorrow morning.


----------



## hollyymarie (18 Jun 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Drat, that's unfortunate. Are there any messages displayed when this happens? If you click on this link directly to complete a mission, does it work? I'll keep looking it's clear there are still some issues yet to be worked out.



Wheres the link you're referring to?
When I go to Afghan Ops like normal and try to do a mission there isn't a message.  The page just "refreshes" without deducting CR or conducting the mission.  I can't get off the Ops page either as anything I click just reloads the page.  It's done this for almost a week but every once in awhile, with the exception of the past 2 days, I'll be able to do a mission.  My poor poor morale, would definetly explain my recent onset of crankiness.. just teasin! Thanks for all your hardwork Mike, it doesn't go unappreciated!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Jun 2012)

Can you give it a try now. Fingers crossed, I have fixed the problem.


----------



## KJK (18 Jun 2012)

I just tried it Mike and it isn't working for me in IE8. I removed it and reinstalled it as per your instructions.

KJK


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Jun 2012)

Hi KJK, can you expand on what didn't work? What did you try and what did the game do? Thanks.


----------



## KJK (18 Jun 2012)

Mike,

I can't do anything. I can't buy equipment either through the QM, the purchase equipment button or the icon for the equipment. I can't get any of the buttons up top to work and I can't run a mission that I already have the equipment for. Basically the only thing it will do is refresh the page. This is in IE8. It works on my Iphone and on a different computer with IE9. As Larry said the graphics are all straightened out now but the game won't do anything. I removed it from FB and reinstalled it, no change.

Maybe someone else will have something to add.

Good luck!

KJK


----------



## hollyymarie (18 Jun 2012)

You are a god! :cheers:
My missions work.  It doesn't refresh the page when I conduct a mission like before, but it does go to a white screen after I click on a mission.  When I do refresh the page to see if the mission worked, it shows that I've lost CR and gained CE so it works.  I don't mind the white screen or the slight layout change, but my missions now do work!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Jun 2012)

KJK, Internet Explorer is really being a tough nut to crack. Every other browser I've tested is working fine, but IE is just refusing to pass information between page clicks. (So the game has no idea you are attempting to visit the QM, etc.)

I'm working on it, but in the interim if you use Chrome, Firefox, Safari, etc. it should work fine.

xKraven, it works fine (on non-IE browsers) for me... I've been making changes overnight, so maybe things were in flux when you tried last?


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Jun 2012)

Think I may have had some luck with this. Can someone who was having trouble test and let me know if it is still an issue?


Thanks
Mike


----------



## 2010newbie (18 Jun 2012)

I'm using IE 8 and I'm still having issues. Everything is showing up okay, but nothing seems to happen when you conduct a mission. No CR is deducted and the screen just refreshes.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Jun 2012)

OK, Facebook is top of my naughty list. I've sunk more time into working around their problems than I can afford. For now, you'll just have to bypass Facebook as much as possible and go direct:

https://army.ca/ao

Might have issues as it's a bypass, but will probably work better than Facebook's nonsense.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Jun 2012)

Note that you might have to log in to Facebook, reload, struggle and weep gently for the URL above to work and not push you back to Facebook. Just keep trying.


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Jul 2012)

Anyone else experiencing their CR staying at 0?

Last mission:  2012-07-06 19:30:22 Mission Successful: Small Arms Training (-352CR, +16,069CE, +2 Morale)

Time is now 20:17 and the CR displays:

(05:13 / 15:20:31)
0 / 1,348


----------



## navymich (6 Jul 2012)

Did you get Sad Panda'd?  I have been at 0 all day because of that and waiting for the timer to tick down.  I think it is 6 hours added to your current CR total refill time.  That is the only thing I can think of for you, although your times don't seem to match up for that....


----------



## hollyymarie (10 Jul 2012)

I seem to be having the same problem as before
Can't conduct missions and haven't for several days with the exception of being able to conduct 2 missions last night.

I would love for my CR to be stuck at 0 lol then I wouldn't be losing morale


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Jul 2012)

xKraven, can you provide some more info about what you are seeing? Maybe a screenshot if there is something to capture.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## hollyymarie (10 Jul 2012)

It seems to have sort of fixed itself, maybe it was just a long glitch? 

Anyways, it takes multiple attempts to click on a mission in order to do it.  I don't know whether the mission works or not until I refresh the page to see if I lost CR.  It takes quite awhile for the page to reload, but that could be a problem with my browser and not AfghanOps.  Both this afternoon and last night, I've been able to conduct a couple missions but before the page would refresh as soon as I clicked on anything.  Didn't think to take a screen shot before as I was just trying to ride out the problem and see if it would go away on its own.  I managed to get some today but don't know if theyre what you're looking for

Before conducting a mission





After conducting a mission, it'll be like this for about 10 minutes or so




I did take this screen shot back in the middle of June, not sure if it means anything.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Jul 2012)

Seems like the "Facebook like" upgrading isn't working again. Just got a message that my care package would be upgraded if I liked the game, and my name was on the top of the screen as liking the game.  ;D


----------



## larry Strong (22 Jul 2012)

Hi Mike

I have been locked out by the Sad Panda for around 24 hours now. Could this be looked into?

Thanks
Larry


----------



## navymich (1 Aug 2012)

Have the Sad Panda procedures changed?

I typically play AO on my BB playbook.  If I don't wait for the page to completely load before playing the mission, the page shifts a bit when I tap it.  I automatically tap again (even though I try to remember not to) which has resulted in some of my sad panda episodes.  It happened last night but the sad panda screen didn't come up.  Instead, I got this:



> Contact, wait out.
> 
> Sorry, you seem to have triggered a serious error that has caused a system-wide outage. You should try again in roughly -1488 seconds.



Couldn't get into the game OR the forums and wondered what I had done.  No issues this morning though and after 8ish hours I hadn't even maxed out on my CR (usually I am locked for 12+ hours).  I also see that there is a new line in our PER and it now has 1 Sad Panda for me when it said 0 yesterday. 

Edited to fix my quote section.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Aug 2012)

Yeah, unfortunately we've been hit by some more serious problems lately. Folks rapidly reloading the page to try to accelerate their progress. In some cases you can sneak in an extra mission without losing CR for it. Problem is, this method seriously overloads the server. Over the last week or so, we have seen over a dozen outages - like all of Army.ca goes down - because of this.

As a result, I've made some changes... when you get a sad panda because of reloads, you're held off from playing for a bit. That will prevent the server from overloading and shutting down. Best practice: don't click anything until the page fully loads. I know it's a pain but anything short of that seems to have the potential for problems.

For now I needed to address the problem so it would stop causing outages. I will try to look into this further, but my time is being stretched in a lot of directions these days.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Webgear (11 Aug 2012)

Hello all,

I just logged in to the game tonight and noticed I had -710 morale points. Last night before I logged off I had around 104 morale points.

This has happened a few times over the last week or so.  

Am I doing something wrong to have such a large decease in morale points over a 24 hour period or is this a game bug?

I have been in a hotel over the last week, and I think this maybe causing some of the problems with the game.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Drag (12 Aug 2012)

I was trying out playing AO from my Android table and, due to fat finger, i double clicked a mission.  The mission ran twice and it was followed by a sad panda and my morale went from 760 to -756.  Would it be possible to reverse this?


----------



## navymich (14 Aug 2012)

I am curious about this Chris Kerr guy in the game.  Are his stats really true?  He seems to have a lot of CR (and other items) for the level he is at, despite the bonus awards that he uses.  And looking at the daily stats, he jumps quite a few ranks at times.  I also notice that he has a crazy amount of Sad Pandas (438!!)


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Aug 2012)

Coupled with the fact that I keep seeing outages and his sad pandas makes me think he's abusing something to level quickly.

Edit: Did some math, he has 3323 merit points spent, after taking away incentives and rewards. He should only have just over 900 available at level 150.


----------



## antigone33 (15 Aug 2012)

xKraven said:
			
		

> It seems to have sort of fixed itself, maybe it was just a long glitch?
> 
> Anyways, it takes multiple attempts to click on a mission in order to do it.  I don't know whether the mission works or not until I refresh the page to see if I lost CR.  It takes quite awhile for the page to reload, but that could be a problem with my browser and not AfghanOps.  Both this afternoon and last night, I've been able to conduct a couple missions but before the page would refresh as soon as I clicked on anything.  Didn't think to take a screen shot before as I was just trying to ride out the problem and see if it would go away on its own.  I managed to get some today but don't know if theyre what you're looking for
> 
> ...




I have been having the same issues yesterday for the afternoon and again this morning. It did it a few days ago so I left it alone and it worked again. I too also hit like and after that I had issues with the game.  How did you fix if you got it to work again.

also thank for you creating a game in which I do not have to bug all of my facebook friends to come join it to get extra things!


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Aug 2012)

airmich said:
			
		

> I am curious about this Chris Kerr guy in the game.  Are his stats really true?  He seems to have a lot of CR (and other items) for the level he is at, despite the bonus awards that he uses.  And looking at the daily stats, he jumps quite a few ranks at times.  I also notice that he has a crazy amount of Sad Pandas (438!!)



He has over 900 unspent merit points now, and has only gone up 10 levels. He's found a bug that is exponentially increasing his merit points, or he's spending a whole lot of money donating to the site to get merit points...

Here's his milpoints profile: http://army.ca/milpoints/?user=610541129 Definite bug abuser.


----------



## navymich (20 Aug 2012)

It showed in stats for yesterday that he went up 155 ranks (which would account for his merit points balance) but he is currently only at 161.  And I see his Sad Panda events has risen too..


----------



## Strike (22 Aug 2012)

WTF just happened to all my morale?  I tried to do a mission and it wasn't loading to I went back to FB and, when I tried to load the game, got the panda.  When I went to load the game again I had 0 CR, which is odd because I only had enough CR for one mission, not two, Nd then negative 28 morale!  I was at 300+ before that!


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Aug 2012)

Unfortunately triggering a sad panda does that, Mike put it in to prevent people from cheating.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (4 Sep 2012)

Here is an odd one.  When connecting over my mobile network (Bell) or an unsecure wifi network my phone tells me that 'A secure connection cannot be established.' When I connect over a password secure wifi network it loads fine. I have fiddled with my all my phone data settings and nothing seems to have worked.  I am 99%a positive its my phone though. I am just hoping that someone has some idea.
Edit: My old phone, HTC android, did not have this problem and this is occuring on a Motorola Atrix.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Sep 2012)

I have an Atrix and don't have a problem, other than its hard to get to the main Facebook site instead of the mobile one, as the mobile site won't let me play games.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (4 Sep 2012)

It sorta worked for a minute.  It loaded a white page with the conduct mission buttons as the only clickable thing, then went back to previous problem.


----------



## Navalsnpr (9 Sep 2012)

Ok.. My morale crashed down to -10% over the past few days. I usually only play on my iPhone. Is this now a problem?


----------



## FlyingDutchman (10 Sep 2012)

I haven't tested this on other smartphones but I have to double push buttons to 'remind' my phone that I have clicked 'conduct mission' or else it will sit there for 5 minutes or more not loading.  When it does that it detects both button pushes and takes a bunch or morale off.


----------



## JessAveryJA (10 Sep 2012)

Every time I try to link my account and every time I try to skip it, it says "Facebook user 1 is already registered as Army.ca user [49201]. You are user [50128]!"  I tried logging out of the forums and trying both again, it says "Facebook user 1 is already registered as Army.ca user [49201]. You are user [0]!"  I might have clicked to link my account before I created it.


----------



## Navalsnpr (11 Sep 2012)

So from 25 Aug I've gone from a near perfect Morale

      2012-08-25 21:01:21 Your Morale modified the CE gained by 10%

To now so good 

     Morale: -486 (-10% CE)

Is it time to quit playing on the iPhone?


----------



## larry Strong (11 Sep 2012)

I play on the IPhone constantly with no issues.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (16 Sep 2012)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Here is an odd one.  When connecting over my mobile network (Bell) or an unsecure wifi network my phone tells me that 'A secure connection cannot be established.' When I connect over a password secure wifi network it loads fine. I have fiddled with my all my phone data settings and nothing seems to have worked.  I am 99%a positive its my phone though. I am just hoping that someone has some idea.
> Edit: My old phone, HTC android, did not have this problem and this is occuring on a Motorola Atrix.


I was toying with my phone settings and turned on data roaming.  Now I can get to the conduct mission page. All the other pages still gives me the secure connection error.


----------



## Dissident (24 Sep 2012)

Clicking on missions doesn't do anything but refresh the pages. Tried it on te iPhone and on a desktop.

Losing a lot of CR here...

ETA: All good now. Must have been a temporary thing.


----------



## Strike (18 Nov 2012)

Mike, I'm trying to up my initiative for my daily challenge and it doesn't seem to want to take. This is on the iPhone. Haven't tried on the iPad or computer.

Update - Just tried on the iPad and computer.  No luck on those either.  Just for Initiative it seems though.  The others work just fine.


----------



## larry Strong (22 Nov 2012)

Hello Mike

Twice this morning, once around 0200 and just 10 minutes ago I played a turn worth 6360 CR and 2665944 CE. I was successful at both missions yet my CE has remained at 3931233!

Larry


----------



## larry Strong (22 Nov 2012)

Damn I broke the game again. ;D

Thanks for fixing things Mike 


Larry


----------



## Strike (22 Nov 2012)

Still can't up my initiative.  I can up everything else though.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Nov 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> Still can't up my initiative.  I can up everything else though.



Initiative maxes at 540:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/97373.0.html


> Maximums:
> 
> Combat Readiness: No maximum
> Initiative: 540 points (for a CR refill every six hours)
> ...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Nov 2012)

Yep, you hit the largest number the database could store! You should be all set now though, thanks for letting me know.



			
				Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Damn I broke the game again. ;D
> 
> Thanks for fixing things Mike
> 
> ...



With regards to the sad panda and morale issues reported earlier, I'll take a look and see if I can find a more reasonable way to approach this problem. As some of you have noticed, when a cheater hits the system they can really wreak havoc so I'm trying to deter that without punishing the odd honest mistake.

At this point, the 'punishment' you get is based on the number of sad pandas you have triggered (lifetime). So if you hit the odd one it won't be so bad, but if you're working the system, get ready for some long waits.


Thanks for your patience all, I know I haven't been checking in here much but I will try to be more available.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Nov 2012)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> With regards to the sad panda and morale issues reported earlier, I'll take a look and see if I can find a more reasonable way to approach this problem. As some of you have noticed, when a cheater hits the system they can really wreak havoc so I'm trying to deter that without punishing the odd honest mistake.



You mean like this guy? https://army.ca/ao/index.php?function=showplayer&u=610541129 I think he has used 3,000 more merit points than he would have earned through leveling and medals...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Nov 2012)

Exactly like that guy. In fact, as he was abusing the system, I was manually knocking his stats back down again. Don't worry, I was keeping a close eye on him and he was in fact the reason some of the cheat detection changes were made. Unfortunately when you cheat in this manner, it actually overloads the system and takes the entire site down; something he was doing on average twice a day.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Nov 2012)

Can you knock his ATD down again? I'm trying to beat his stats.  >


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (23 Nov 2012)

Personally, I found the game much faster than it has ever been for me.
Though I did get one sad panda, drive one, drive on.
Keep up the good work, Mike!


----------



## josh54243 (30 Nov 2012)

I've been triggering the sad panda a few times as of late. I've been running low cost missions over a few tabs to get my morale back because the load time is a bit slow. I find if I do it without watching my current CR it causes the sad panda, but now I know.


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Nov 2012)

If you click it once, wait a few seconds after it says Waiting for army.ca... you can click it again and it will run the mission a second time without a sad panda. The server is slow to respond at times, but as long as you don't click too fast you won't trigger anything or use CR that you don't have.


----------



## Strike (12 Dec 2012)

The game seems to be on an endless loop and doesn't want to load.  This is happening on my iPhone, iPad and Mac.


----------



## navymich (12 Dec 2012)

Strike said:
			
		

> The game seems to be on an endless loop and doesn't want to load.  This is happening on my iPhone, iPad and Mac.



Having the same issue on all of my systems too.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Dec 2012)

I'm seeing the same. Welcome to Wednesday morning with Facebook. (They make changes to their code Tuesday nights.) I'll check into it when I can, but there is likely little I can do to fix it on my end.


----------



## kratz (12 Dec 2012)

Thank you for the posts. 

So I'm not the only one.


----------



## WrenchBender (12 Dec 2012)

AAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! it is still stuck in it's loop. I'm gonna miss my first day ever if this keeps up.

WrenchBender


----------



## navymich (13 Dec 2012)

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! it is still stuck in it's loop. I'm gonna miss my first day ever if this keeps up.
> 
> WrenchBender



My guess is that once Mike gets this sorted out that he will ensure there is no penalty to us.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Dec 2012)

Problem fixed!

I've also reconnected everyone with their longest playstreak, maxed out morale and gave everyone +100 Maintenance until Christmas. 

Thanks for your patience all!


----------



## kratz (13 Dec 2012)

Thank you for the hard work on this fun game (and the bonus).

The rest did not set me back to my playing streak.


----------



## WrenchBender (13 Dec 2012)

Thans Mike, much appreciated

WB


----------



## navymich (13 Dec 2012)

Thank you for your continued work on our addiction Mike.  And thank you for the bonuses too!


----------



## Journeyman (13 Dec 2012)

It's obvious you don't work in my chain of command -- sorting out morale, just like _that_.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (13 Dec 2012)

Thanks for your hard work, and the extras as well.


----------



## 3VP Highlander (21 Dec 2012)

It has been so long since I've been on the game.  I think I screwed up and hit the conduct mission button twice.

AGHHHH


----------



## navymich (30 Dec 2012)

I knew I was doing well, but I didn't know I was doing THIS well:



> 2012-12-30 00:01:47	airmich    100 	  Congratulations! You were Earner #1 for 2012-12-29!
> 2012-12-30 00:01:46	airmich     15    	Congratulations! You were Earner #4 for 2012-12-29!




Mike, you need to take some points back from me.


----------



## Spanky (12 Jan 2013)

I hope this is a bug!  I tried to get in and triggered 2 sad pandas.  I finally got in only to discover that I had lost all of my CR, my morale went from positive almost 2,00 to negative 1,000 and my refill time went from 07 seconds to over 9 hours.


----------



## Strike (14 Jan 2013)

Mike, I just got the sad panda after trying to buy equipment, and now my already low morale (5?) is at -200 or around there!


----------



## 3VP Highlander (13 Feb 2013)

I have not been able to log in and play the game.  ::-((


----------



## Drag (21 Feb 2013)

I created a mission earlier this week that has not been approved yet.  So today I tried cancelling it because I got a better idea but could not the way I used to do it before.  Clicking on the missions tap it shows it pending approval but does not give me the option to cancel or edit...


----------



## Daishi (23 Feb 2013)

I cannot link my profile.

And I have no idea who facebook user 5 is.


----------



## bLUE fOX (11 Mar 2013)

Hello,

I am writing today because despite the fact that I had gained at least one promotion on 10 Mar 13, on 11 Mar 13 the game has said that I didn't check in, and will be losing 40 morale points. I don't think this has happened before, but I thought I would bring it up incase there are others who are affected by this.

Good work with the game otherwise.

Cheers


----------



## navymich (19 May 2013)

I went to add CR and I got Sad Panda'd.  Thinking I had hit something wrong, I waited my 8 second time out and tried again.  I got Sad panda'd yet again.  Only a 21 second time out but I don't think I will try anymore tonight.


----------



## navymich (1 Jun 2013)

I can't get on to AO from Firefox. 



> Server not found
> 
> Firefox can't find the server at army.ca.



No Joy on IE too.  Hasn't been much of any problems lately now that you have tweaked things Mike.  And usually if the site is down, so is AO, and vice versa.  I'm thinking maybe a FB problem then?


----------



## Beamos (13 Aug 2013)

Daishi said:
			
		

> I cannot link my profile.
> 
> And I have no idea who facebook user 5 is.



I am also having this same issue.....help please

Thanks


----------



## kratz (31 Oct 2013)

Since form 6pm through 11pm tonight, I keep getting the message,
"servers are too busy, check back in a few minutes".

It's been a long time since I've seen this problem with the game.


----------



## dangerboy (5 Nov 2013)

Been getting the error message ""servers are too busy, check back in a few minutes" a lot tonight.


----------



## godeep (18 Dec 2013)

Over the last couple weeks ever time I attempt to play missions, repeatedly, the 'please try again the server is currently busy' message comes up. Currently unable to do diddly. :rage:


----------



## dangerboy (26 Feb 2014)

Getting the "server is too busy error" again this morning.


----------



## GPComd (1 Mar 2014)

How about turning off the loss of morale from missing CR?  Not from a lack of trying to get into the game.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (1 Mar 2014)

For me, the game is basically unplayable as it stands right now.
If I had the cash, I would go for some $ support.
Sadly, that will have to wait.
Even though I am yearning for an army.ca hoodie.


----------

